# Decal Girl Skins- Kindle 3



## rockstone

Well the patterns for the K3 are up and running.

> Amazon Kindle Skins By DecalGirl.com

Got off the blocks and ordered http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50290 Matte finish.

The skins are all displayed with the Graphite Kindle background, so it provides a great idea for those on Graphite for the first time(which seems to be the majority)
What are you folks picking up??


----------



## identicaltriplets

I have never used a skin. Not sure if I will yet or not.


----------



## Kathy

The one skin I wanted is not being made for the K3. I emailed them and asked if they would be making it. I didn't see anything I liked as well. Hopefully, they will add more.


----------



## MAGreen

I saw a post saying they will suspend the fee to make your design choice into a K3 skin for the first week so you can ask for any design and they will make it for you.


----------



## Archer531

I just looked through them this morning and i'm excited. I think every one that I mentioned on Facebook they made and Matte finish is only an extra 3 bucks right now. I think I want [dgk]Path to the Stars[/dgk] but I dunno... I won't even get my Kindle till Sept. 10th, lol.


----------



## cbb77

Does anyone know how to go about getting the template such that we can custom design our own skins?


----------



## booknut

I'm not sure I will buy a skin for the graphite kindle. I bought one for the white kindles because I hated the white color. But I wish they would have an option to just get the front skin. I don't think I want to skin the back with the nice grip that is on the back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cbb77 said:


> Does anyone know how to go about getting the template such that we can custom design our own skins?


I would contact Decal Girl using the contact info on their website. They've always provided a template before, they may not have the link on the site yet.

Betsy


----------



## Archer531

Lisanr said:


> I'm not sure I will buy a skin for the graphite kindle. I bought one for the white kindles because I hated the white color. But I wish they would have an option to just get the front skin. I don't think I want to skin the back with the nice grip that is on the back.


Well at 15 bucks it's still not a bad price to just use the front skin and keep the back in case you change you mind later?


----------



## Kathy

MAGreen said:


> I saw a post saying they will suspend the fee to make your design choice into a K3 skin for the first week so you can ask for any design and they will make it for you.


Good. Maybe they will respond and make the skin I want for me. Hopefully Oberon will start making the cover soon.


----------



## Neo

I just ordered the skin I wanted but which wasn't offered yet ([dgk]Dark Fairy[/dgk]) - I just shopped by design and selected that I wanted it made for the K3. I wasn't charged extra for the custom skin.

I also went for matte, and applied the code GOMATTE, and it is still valid and takes $3 off (basically, the matte upgrade becomes free ).

Hope this helps others to make their decision


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> I just ordered the skin I wanted but which wasn't offered yet (Dark Fairy) - I just shopped by design and selected that I wanted it made for the K3. I wasn't charged extra for the custom skin.
> 
> I also went for matte, and applied the code GOMATTE, and it is still valid and takes $3 off (basically, the matte upgrade becomes free ).
> 
> Hope this helps others to make their decision


You just cost me some money. Thanks for the info. Off to order my skin.


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> You just cost me some money. Thanks for the info. Off to order my skin.


So glad I could enable help 

Which one are you getting?


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> So glad I could enable help
> 
> Which one are you getting?


The [dgk]Hibiscus Fairy[/dgk]. I'm going to pair it with the red Hummingbird Oberon.


----------



## babnaw

I'm excited that they aren't charging for making any design you want from their current offerings for the K3.  Now it's going to be even harder to choose though!


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> The Hibiscus Fairy. I'm going to pair it with the red Hummingbird Oberon.


GORGEOUS combo Kathy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

Ordered my skin. Was able to do the custom order and used the GOMATTE code for a discount. Now all I need is my Kindle. It is out for delivery so I should have it soon.


----------



## kari

I covered my white K2 with a skin but I'm planning to leave my graphite K3 naked.  I love the graphite color, and I'm going more simple this time around.  Keeping K2 though, so still plenty of fun with skins. lol


----------



## Archer531

I am having a hard time deciding between these two designs but I want something kinda dark because why ruin the darker Kindle with a lighter skin that most people tried to avoid on the K2? lol... I dunno...










or...










These two are futher back but I really like them too...



















Anyone wanna try and help me decide while the deals are still really good


----------



## CPO

I ordered the [dgk]Dark Burlwood[/dgk] for my new K3. The art patterns are just too busy to my eyes. You can use the code: PSPHOME for 15% off.
Also If you want your name/address, etc. written on the back it can be done for an additional $5.


----------



## Kathy

Archer531 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between these two designs but I want something kinda dark because why ruin the darker Kindle with a lighter skin that most people tried to avoid on the K2? lol... I dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna try and help me decide while the deals are still really good


I like these 2.


----------



## Dan

Archer531 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between these two designs but I want something kinda dark because why ruin the darker Kindle with a lighter skin that most people tried to avoid on the K2? lol... I dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are futher back but I really like them too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna try and help me decide while the deals are still really good


I like that 3rd one. This is the one I'm looking at..


----------



## julip

Archer - out of the two that it sounds like you are leaning towards, I like the first one the best. The 3rd one you listed is one I had been considering as well, so I like that one too. Very nice choices, all of them!

I have had 4-5 skins I have been poring over for the last couple of weeks, just in case I decided to get a skin. I wasn't going to at first on the graphite, but I decided I wanted to personalize it like my other e-gadgets, as well as keep the casing pristine. The graphite made it easier for me to focus on the look I was going for, though, and once they put up the images with the graphite, it was much easier to see what I liked the best. I finally decided on the Aqua Tranquility in the matte:


----------



## Archer531

julip said:


> Archer - out of the two that it sounds like you are leaning towards, I like the first one the best. The 3rd one you listed is one I had been considering as well, so I like that one too. Very nice choices, all of them!


Ya, the first one with the Moon and the lake is serene and I love the shades of Blue but still having a kinda alien feeling. That is probably my fav but Infinity one is fascinating and has some cool shades of grey, purple and bronze. The Alien/Chameleon is cute and I like it but probably won't go with it.

I love the teal colors in yours juilp and nothing too bright.

And I dunno Dan if you like just the design or the whole Indiana Jones idea of it but I did the flames in the cave look and again it's great looking but not too bright.


----------



## VondaZ

I need to get a new skin for my K3. When I skinned my K2, the glossy reflection used to bother me, but I think I have gotten used to it over time. I was going to try matte this time, but I was wondering if matte has the same "rubbery" like feel. After holding my new K3 naked, I miss the vinyl slip-proof grip my old skin provided. 

If anyone who has used both glossy and matte could tell me whether the matte has the same grip sensation as the glossy, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Vonda


----------



## LindaN

Kathy said:


> The Hibiscus Fairy. I'm going to pair it with the red Hummingbird Oberon.


OMG that is beautiful...........


----------



## Kathy

LindaN said:


> OMG that is beautiful...........





Neo said:


> GORGEOUS combo Kathy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. I ordered the red Kindle cover so the skin will match that until I can order the Oberon.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I had not planned on getting a skin for my K3 but there are some really beautiful designs!


----------



## Archer531

VondaZ said:


> I need to get a new skin for my K3. When I skinned my K2, the glossy reflection used to bother me, but I think I have gotten used to it over time. I was going to try matte this time, but I was wondering if matte has the same "rubbery" like feel. After holding my new K3 naked, I miss the vinyl slip-proof grip my old skin provided.
> 
> If anyone who has used both glossy and matte could tell me whether the matte has the same grip sensation as the glossy, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vonda


I just replaced my wife's K2 glossy Starry Night with a Matte Nadir skin and the Matte is pretty slick and does not have that grippyness (hey look, new word!!!) to it that the glossy does. But, I kinda like the smooth matte feel to it and the lack of glare is very noticable. I think the one I get will be matte as well.


----------



## ZoeP

I am a huge DecalGirl fan!  Just ordered MORA for mine.  The GOMATTE discount is not a valid discount anylonger.  It actually has expired.  Those of you that got it to work must have lucky browsers!!  I contacted them and they said to check out their facebook page for more discounts to come but that they do not have any ongoing ones at this time.  Usually they post something up every other week for discounts.


----------



## Neo

PSPHOME still works as a coupon - 10% off (not as good as free matte upgrade from GOMATTE, but still!).


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> The Hibiscus Fairy. I'm going to pair it with the red Hummingbird Oberon.


I love this combo. That looks like my evil Achmed kitty on the back.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I love this combo. That looks like my evil Achmed kitty on the back.


I ordered my skin this afternoon and the code worked. I ordered the matte. I can't wait to order the cover, but at least it will look nice with my red Amazon cover until then.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just ordered this one:


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I just ordered this one:


I love the way the graphite buttons look with it. Really beautiful.  I haven't decided if I'm going to put the back piece on.


----------



## Dan

Archer531 said:


> Ya, the first one with the Moon and the lake is serene and I love the shades of Blue but still having a kinda alien feeling. That is probably my fav but Infinity one is fascinating and has some cool shades of grey, purple and bronze. The Alien/Chameleon is cute and I like it but probably won't go with it.
> 
> I love the teal colors in yours juilp and nothing too bright.
> 
> And I dunno Dan if you like just the design or the whole Indiana Jones idea of it but I did the flames in the cave look and again it's great looking but not too bright.


I liked it for the flames look. Totally overlooked the Indy Jones aspect of it. lol


----------



## flutterby

julip said:


> Archer - out of the two that it sounds like you are leaning towards, I like the first one the best. The 3rd one you listed is one I had been considering as well, so I like that one too. Very nice choices, all of them!
> 
> I have had 4-5 skins I have been poring over for the last couple of weeks, just in case I decided to get a skin. I wasn't going to at first on the graphite, but I decided I wanted to personalize it like my other e-gadgets, as well as keep the casing pristine. The graphite made it easier for me to focus on the look I was going for, though, and once they put up the images with the graphite, it was much easier to see what I liked the best. I finally decided on the Aqua Tranquility in the matte:


That's one of my favorites. I just put it on my netbook last week. If I hadn't done that, I'd get it for kindle, too. Now I need one that looks good with that and with the Dark Tweet that I have on my phone.


----------



## julip

flutterby said:


> That's one of my favorites. I just put it on my netbook last week. If I hadn't done that, I'd get it for kindle, too. Now I need one that looks good with that and with the Dark Tweet that I have on my phone.


I bet it looks gorgeous on your netbook! I never seem to want to change my skins, so having a new device is always a fun opportunity to try something new. I have and still love New Moon on my DX and Zen Revisited on my iPad. They all seem to have the same 'mood', so the Blue Crush that was the first skin I got for the K2 is the only one that doesn't fit the theme, other than being an abstract floral type. I have looked at the Dark Tweet and like that as well.

I'm really glad I had already placed my order once this thread got started, because my indecision would have just gotten worse!  Love everyone's choices.


----------



## 911jason

CPO said:


> Also If you want your name/address, etc. written on the back it can be done for an additional $5.


What a cool idea? Have they always offered this option? Combine this option with the password lock feature and maybe mention a $20 reward on the back... hmmm...

I can't decide what to do... I love the infinity skin that I've been lusting over since Meglet posted her DXG pics, but I also really like the plain naked K3. Then again, I'm planning on only using a sleeve this time, so I'll be holding it without a cover whenever I read, so maybe I should skin it... I just don't know!


----------



## VondaZ

Archer531 said:


> I just replaced my wife's K2 glossy Starry Night with a Matte Nadir skin and the Matte is pretty slick and does not have that grippyness (hey look, new word!!!) to it that the glossy does.


Thank you - I will stick with glossy then!


----------



## meglet

I ordered the Infinity skin for now, so my Kindles will match:
 

And the Haiku skin for later, as it will be my "fall" seasonal skin this year:



Both are in matte finish, and lucky me, I still had a $25 off code from one of their recent promotions!


----------



## Danariel

Archer531 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding between these two designs but I want something kinda dark because why ruin the darker Kindle with a lighter skin that most people tried to avoid on the K2? lol... I dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna try and help me decide while the deals are still really good


I had Infinity in Matte on my K2, and LOVED it. I even made a screensaver with a bookplate on it.



I can only think it wil look 50 times better without the white keys (as you can see, I put the skin over the space bar.)


----------



## AuburnSky

Nothing particularly creative, but since "Starry Night" has been my favorite painting since I was a young girl, maybe I should go with these:

















I find the the color blue to be soothing, I just wish these blues were a closer match.


----------



## AuburnSky

I like this combination too:











I'm loving all the colors in that skin and the swirls but not loving the Tim Burton-like houses or that the speakers cut off a lot of the branches. 

_--- made clickable link_


----------



## Prazzie

AuburnSky said:


> I find the the color blue to be soothing, I just wish these blues were a closer match.


Agreed, the purple leather cover would go better with that skin, I think.


----------



## AuburnSky

Prazzie said:


> Agreed, the purple leather cover would go better with that skin, I think.


I thought that too - and I love purple - but unfortunately, that cover is only offered in blue, green and yellow. I thought the yellow might be nice since it would go with the moon, but I'm not much of a yellow fan.


----------



## Prazzie

Aah, how sad! Hopefully an Oberon representative will see this thread and realise that a purple option for that design is in order!


----------



## AuburnSky

Prazzie said:


> Aah, how sad! Hopefully an Oberon representative will see this thread and realise that a purple option for that design is in order!


Oooo, wouldn't that be great! And, that this design needs to carry over for the K3 too!


----------



## ayuryogini

cbb77 said:


> Does anyone know how to go about getting the template such that we can custom design our own skins?


I contacted them and they let me know that the template will be released in about 2 weeks.

BTW, I ordered this one: Twilight Lilies. It's not officially available for the K3, but since they're waiving the setup fee, I went for it; (the GOMATTE code has expired, but I was able to get a 10% discount using this code: "decal10"). I thought this skin would go well with the graphite background and my pink Kindle lighted case. (my lucky daughter is getting my K2 with my Blue Oberon Roof of Heaven, and the gorgeous butterflies skin that cagnes did, lucky girl!)


----------



## Prazzie

That is absolutely beautiful. Very soft and muted. I'm going through a pink phase right now, so that is a drool-worthy combo!


----------



## Kathy

AuburnSky said:


> Nothing particularly creative, but since "Starry Night" has been my favorite painting since I was a young girl, maybe I should go with these:
> 
> I find the the color blue to be soothing, I just wish these blues were a closer match.
> I'm loving all the colors in that skin and the swirls but not loving the Tim Burton-like houses or that the speakers cut off a lot of the branches.


Love the Starry Night. It really doesn't have to match. When the cover is open the skin isn't against the blue. The Orange is a good choice as well. Don't know how you will decide. 


ayuryogini said:


> I contacted them and they let me know that the template will be released in about 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW, I ordered this one: Twilight Lilies. It's not officially available for the K3, but since they're waiving the setup fee, I went for it; (the GOMATTE code has expired, but I was able to get a 10% discount using this code: "decal10"). I thought this skin would go well with the graphite background and my pink Kindle lighted case. (my lucky daughter is getting my K2 with my Blue Oberon Roof of Heaven, and the gorgeous butterflies skin that cagnes did, lucky girl!)


Love this combo. She will love it.


----------



## Geoffrey

I have 5 or six I'm thinking about, but I really need to have him in my hands to decide.  But then I haven't ordered a cover yet either - I'm being so wishy washy about my accessories this time around - its so unlike me.  Maybe I need an enabling intervention if I still can't make a decision after my Monday delivery.


----------



## KindleGirl

ayuryogini said:


> I contacted them and they let me know that the template will be released in about 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW, I ordered this one: Twilight Lilies. It's not officially available for the K3, but since they're waiving the setup fee, I went for it; (the GOMATTE code has expired, but I was able to get a 10% discount using this code: "decal10"). I thought this skin would go well with the graphite background and my pink Kindle lighted case. (my lucky daughter is getting my K2 with my Blue Oberon Roof of Heaven, and the gorgeous butterflies skin that cagnes did, lucky girl!)


I love this combo!! Very pretty!


----------



## Prazzie

I put as much effort into selecting a skin as I might when buying a house! I saved every single DecalGirl design to a folder I called "DecalGirl Entire Collection". It's easier to browse through all the designs in an image viewer on a computer than go through them all on the site. I bought a blue Amazon cover, so I went through all the designs and picked out ones I thought might go with the blue leather. I trimmed it down to 58 designs, then whittled those down to 4. And the winner is Northern Lights, shown here on the iPad, since it's not available for K3 yet.










It's a departure from my usual colourful tastes, but I've been changing skins so often lately, it's time to deviate from the norm.


----------



## Cardinal

AuburnSky said:


> Nothing particularly creative, but since "Starry Night" has been my favorite painting since I was a young girl, maybe I should go with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the the color blue to be soothing, I just wish these blues were a closer match.


I'm leaning towards that combo as well, waiting to see the Oberon K3 covers. When Oberon announced they were going to make Hummingbird and Starry Night covers I knew I wanted to get one of them and finally decided on Starry Night. I agree, I wish the blues were a closer match. I like the Decal Girl skin for the K3 better than the K2.



ayuryogini said:


> BTW, I ordered this one: Twilight Lilies. It's not officially available for the K3, but since they're waiving the setup fee, I went for it; (the GOMATTE code has expired, but I was able to get a 10% discount using this code: "decal10"). I thought this skin would go well with the graphite background and my pink Kindle lighted case. (my lucky daughter is getting my K2 with my Blue Oberon Roof of Heaven, and the gorgeous butterflies skin that cagnes did, lucky girl!)


Love it!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> So glad I could enable help
> 
> Which one are you getting?


Neo, I've noticed you are getting very good at this "helping"!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Prazzie said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. Very soft and muted. I'm going through a pink phase right now, so that is a drool-worthy combo!


Thanks, I really like this DecalGirl designer (Sarah Butcher). The lantern on the back reminds me of lightning bugs for some reason. 
The last time I saw lightning bugs was in December (I was on the Garden Route in South Africa).
I just noticed you're from Port Elizabeth, i'm going to PM you.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> Neo, I've noticed you are getting very good at this "helping"!!


Me?? Are you sure?? I wouldn't dream of it... <innocent batting of eyelashes> lol

Love your combo by the way - would never have thought of it but find it not only pretty, but actually also soothing! Congratulations, and sorry the code didn't work for you (my guess is that they had forgotten to disable it, but that, added to the free custom skins was just too cheap for them and they must have realized it after a few of us used it...).

Can't wait to see pictures of it!

When do you guys think we can reasonably expect to get our skins? Do you think sometime next week would be too early? I'm kind of curious to see how they will adapt the design of my "custom" skin to the K3...

It's the same skin I had on my K2 and I love it to bits (tried to change a few times, but always came back to it, finally accepting the fact that it was the one for me, lol) - I think it will look even better on the graphite K3...

OMG, just went to the Decalgirl site to find the image of my skin to post here and they just put it up under the K3 skins too!!! And it's gorgeous, even better than for the K2, Yaaaaaaayyyyy (plus love that it's the same skin but a tad different too!)!!! So excited !!!










For the K2 it was like this (but I left the space bar sticker on):


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm going with this:








Sorry, don't know how to make the pics the same size -- I thought I was doing good to get them in there at all!  It's a little bit different than my usual taste (my last skin was Her Abstraction) -- DH says it looks classy, like it's for a "grownup." LOL -- I'm getting it despite that.  I think it looks really nice with the graphite in the picture and that it will go great with dark interior of the pink lighted case!


----------



## 911jason

It definitely camouflages the speaker cutouts better than any other skin I've seen! I just don't know how you'll focus on reading with a skin that busy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

ayuryogini said:


> I contacted them and they let me know that the template will be released in about 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW, I ordered this one: Twilight Lilies. It's not officially available for the K3, but since they're waiving the setup fee, I went for it; (the GOMATTE code has expired, but I was able to get a 10% discount using this code: "decal10"). I thought this skin would go well with the graphite background and my pink Kindle lighted case. (my lucky daughter is getting my K2 with my Blue Oberon Roof of Heaven, and the gorgeous butterflies skin that cagnes did, lucky girl!)


I almost got this skin. It's so pretty. I also have the pink kindle cover.


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> I almost got this skin. It's so pretty. I also have the pink kindle cover.


Ok, That's it. I'm putting my k2 up for sale. Ayurgini's cover and skin just did it for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Ok, That's it. I'm putting my k2 up for sale. Ayurgini's cover and skin just did it for me.


That skin will look gorgeous on a graphite kindle


----------



## PinkKindle

911jason said:


> It definitely camouflages the speaker cutouts better than any other skin I've seen! I just don't know how you'll focus on reading with a skin that busy!


Were you referring to my plaid one? I don't know, I don't think it's that busy -- I like it.  I like it so much that I wonder what it would look like if I had an avatar picture that went with it, perhaps just the picture of the front half (hint hint).


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> I almost got this skin. It's so pretty. I also have the pink kindle cover.


Grrr, I want to read the k3 nekkid but that pink combo is just so gorgeous. Tell me luv, will your <soon to be filled amazon cover> fit inside a small sutter bag?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Grrr, I want to read the k3 nekkid but that pink combo is just so gorgeous. Tell me luv, will your <soon to be filled amazon cover> fit inside a small sutter bag?


Yep. Quite nicely I might add  That back pocket was made for the K3. That was the first thing I checked.


----------



## 911jason

PinkKindle said:


> Were you referring to my plaid one? I don't know, I don't think it's that busy -- I like it.  I like it so much that I wonder what it would look like if I had an avatar picture that went with it, perhaps just the picture of the front half (hint hint).












I didn't say it wasn't nice! I just think I would be distracted by all the lines running around... but that's just me! =)

P.S. I think you can also edit your profile account information to change your name to PlaidKindle...


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep. Quite nicely I might add  That back pocket was made for the K3. That was the first thing I checked.


Can I swear? Sigh. I might have known. <trudging off to the decalgirl and amazon links through I might add, the sponsorship links on this forum> Be back later.


----------



## PinkKindle

911jason said:


> I didn't say it wasn't nice! I just think I would be distracted by all the lines running around... but that's just me! =)
> 
> P.S. I think you can also edit your profile account information to change your name to PlaidKindle...


YAY!!! Thank you so much Jason!!  Now I just have to figure out how to change it . . . I got it on there the first time though, I'm sure I'll figure it out again! Thank you again!! 

Oh, and I know you didn't say it wasn't nice -- LOL if I thought you were saying that, I never would have had the nerve to ask for the picture!

Hmmm, PlaidKindle kind of has a nice ring to it . . . I'll have to give that some thought!


----------



## pattyaz

Someone needs to show me a beautiful skin to complement the burgundy Kindle case......  Then I would be persuaded to order it.


----------



## PinkKindle

Perfect!!  That's what I needed, the link to the picture -- saving it and uploading it made it have a goofy black background.

Again, thank you so much!  It was really nice of you to help me, and I appreciate it.


----------



## meglet

pattyaz said:


> Someone needs to show me a beautiful skin to complement the burgundy Kindle case...... Then I would be persuaded to order it.


For the Burgundy Red case:



Try one of these:







Or this link should take you to all designs featuring various shades of "red:" Red Designs (That was "Other Ways to Shop\Shop By Design\Filter by Color" if the link doesn't work.


----------



## Pushka

Pushka said:


> Can I swear? Sigh. I might have known. <trudging off to the decalgirl and amazon links through I might add, the sponsorship links on this forum> Be back later.


I am back. Done. I also bought this skin by the same artist for one of the K2's I am buying off kind people as a gift from this forum:









Because she looks exactly like the girl who is getting it! Way cool.


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Pushka  !!!!

And that white skin is very cute, and goes really well with the white K2 too - I really wish they would have had those out a year ago!!!!


----------



## Pushka

The artist is Sarah Butcher, and she has some gorgeous 'peaceful' designs - only added in late July.


----------



## Pushka

meglet said:


> For the Burgundy Red case:


meglet. You are at it again. Do you know how many fossil bags I now have? You are a born 'spotter' of accessories.


----------



## pattyaz

meglet said:


> For the Burgundy Red case:
> 
> 
> 
> Try one of these:


I really like this combo!! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## freelantzer

Is anyone else disappointed with the way the speakers around the top  corners look with the skins? To me the speakers really distract and take away from the beauty of the skin, much more than on the K2. :/


----------



## AuburnSky

freelantzer said:


> Is anyone else disappointed with the way the speakers around the top corners look with the skins? To me the speakers really distract and take away from the beauty of the skin, much more than on the K2. :/


I agree completely. In two of the skins I was admiring, I much prefer the way they look on the K2 than on the K3 because of the speaker placement. However, I'm assuming the sound quality is better with the new location.


----------



## Pushka

It depends on the skins.  That grey/red one that meglet posted on this page looks brilliant.  The Garden on on the page before, doesnt look good at all.  Certainly something to remember when selecting though,


----------



## 911jason

I like the feel of the back of the K3 so much that I don't think I would want to skin the back anyway... and there really isn't much real estate for a skin on the front. 

In other words, I think I am leaning towards no skin for now...


----------



## Prazzie

I agree that the speaker placement spoils the look of the skins. My Kindle will be in a cover, though, so I will rarely see the back.

For white Kindles, I really like that new design, "Stalker":










And I am going to find something to skin with "Blown Away" for sure:


----------



## Kathy

Pushka said:


> I am back. Done. I also bought this skin by the same artist for one of the K2's I am buying off kind people as a gift from this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she looks exactly like the girl who is getting it! Way cool.


Love it. I was looking at it the other day and thought it was adorable.


----------



## Kathy

pattyaz said:


> I really like this combo!! Thanks for the suggestions!


That is so perfect. I'm getting the same color cover. I loved all of the designs that were suggested.


----------



## Kathy

The back doesn't bother me. I keep mine in a cover and never really see the back unless I'm taking it out to show someone. A couple of times I didn't cover the back and used the back for other things.


----------



## kimbertay

Pushka said:


> I am back. Done. I also bought this skin by the same artist for one of the K2's I am buying off kind people as a gift from this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she looks exactly like the girl who is getting it! Way cool.


I love this one for a white Kindle, it's so cute!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> I contacted them and they let me know that the template will be released in about 2 weeks.
> 
> BTW, I ordered this one: Twilight Lilies. It's not officially available for the K3, but since they're waiving the setup fee, I went for it; (the GOMATTE code has expired, but I was able to get a 10% discount using this code: "decal10"). I thought this skin would go well with the graphite background and my pink Kindle lighted case. (my lucky daughter is getting my K2 with my Blue Oberon Roof of Heaven, and the gorgeous butterflies skin that cagnes did, lucky girl!)


Juli, that skin is beautiful! If you design one yourself, be sure to let us see a picture. BTW, when you get the K3 template, don't be surprised if the cut lines are not on it. They sent me the template for the Nook and there are no cut lines (like on the K2 template we have). When I asked about it they said it was due to copyright issues. Makes it a little more difficult when you design your own, having to guess where the cut lines are.


----------



## 911jason

If they don't give you one with cutlines, post about it here. I should be able to modify their template with cutlines for you.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

911jason said:


> If they don't give you one with cutlines, post about it here. I should be able to modify their template with cutlines for you.


Oh wow, Jason, that would be awesome. Thanks so much for volunteering to do that! I don't have a K3 yet.....notice I said _yet_. I currently have $46 worth of Amazon gift cards and I've been making some K3 sleeves for people and putting that toward Amazon. Maybe I'll get there


----------



## Archer531

I still think I am going to get that skin of a Saturn like planet setting over the lake but this one calls to me somehow. Does ANYONE like this one


----------



## Zai

I chose this one for my K3 graphite with the GIMME10 10% discount in the matte finish. I have a matte finished Decalgirl on my K2 and it is really nice, no shiny glare to it. They make an excellent product. I especially like that they cover everything except the keys unlike some other companies.


----------



## Archer531

I really like that one Zai... I love the blue's and aqua's in the color. But it's still dark enough to not be distracting to me. It has some similar color to the one that I THINK i'm going to get.


----------



## Basket lady

First time Kindle owner, and you people are enablers! After reading about the cute DG skins, I just broke down and ordered my first one. Hope it doens't became a habit. I expect help from you when it comes, figuring out how to put it on too.


----------



## Basket lady

Ok, I also need to know how to post pictures! I copied the picture file name and put it between the


----------



## luvmy4brats

Basket lady said:


> Ok, I also need to know how to post pictures! I copied the picture file name and put it between the things. :'(
> [/quote]
> 
> Which skins did you post? I'll get the right ones up for you.


----------



## Dan

Anyone suggest a skin that would look good with the black lighted Kindle cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dan said:


> Anyone suggest a skin that would look good with the black lighted Kindle cover?


Just about anything goes with black... What other colors do you like? Are you into dragons, skulls, abstract....


----------



## Archer531

Basket lady said:


> Ok, I also need to know how to post pictures! I copied the picture file name and put it between the things. :'(
> [/quote]
> 
> I looked at your post and the IMG tags and they are right, I think you copied the image file down wrong. Best way to quote is just to right click the picture and then click properties and copy and paste the whole JPG file name and then put it between the IMG tags like you did.


----------



## Dan

luvmy4brats said:


> Just about anything goes with black... What other colors do you like? Are you into dragons, skulls, abstract....


I'll go check but the skulls and dragons sound intriguing.....


----------



## Basket lady

Thanks for the help posting pictures! I had copied them to my picture file first and was trying to add that jpg. 
I already bought the red/burgendy cover, so I picked the Old West skin to go with it.


----------



## Kathy

Basket lady said:


> Thanks for the help posting pictures! I had copied them to my picture file first and was trying to add that jpg.
> I already bought the red/burgendy cover, so I picked the Old West skin to go with it.


Love it


----------



## bsktofdreams

I was think of getting a bright multi colored skin...never had one...will this be distracting will reading...appreciate your opinions...Thanks


----------



## Prazzie

bsktofdreams said:


> I was think of getting a bright multi colored skin...never had one...will this be distracting will reading...appreciate your opinions...Thanks


My first skin was Peacock Feathers - very bright, not distracting at all. Skins give your device some personality, but once you start reading on the Kindle, everything else disappears, including the Kindle


----------



## Neo

So, I ordered my DG skin 2 whole days ago now (dark fairy), and was perfectly happy with (as I've had it on my K2 for a long time and have dearly loved it all that time). So why do I keep on going back to check out the new K3 skins on the DG website

And now I really want this one:










I know it's actually not that special, but I think it's so cute, and like the simplicity with the little detail 

What to do??


----------



## meglet

Pushka said:


> meglet. You are at it again. Do you know how many fossil bags I now have? You are a born 'spotter' of accessories.


It's a gift.  Plus, it feeds my "shopping" gene without actually costing me money. Usually. (See my note in the bag thread, I finally caved in and picked up a new Fossil.)



pattyaz said:


> I really like this combo!! Thanks for the suggestions!


Me too! I'm not a "red" kind of person, but if I was this would be what I would get.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dan said:


> I'll go check but the skulls and dragons sound intriguing.....


Look at the K2 skins too. There are a lot of nice ones. If you don't find one you like browse the laptop skins too. DecalGirl will make any of their designs into a K3 skin. Usually there's a $5 custom charge, but they've waived it for a week or so on K3 skins.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> So, I ordered my DG skin 2 whole days ago now (dark fairy), and was perfectly happy with (as I've had it on my K2 for a long time and have dearly loved it all that time). So why do I keep on going back to check out the new K3 skins on the DG website
> 
> And now I really want this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's actually not that special, but I think it's so cute, and like the simplicity with the little detail
> 
> What to do??


They're addicting.


----------



## Neo

luvmy4brats said:


> They're addicting.


No kidding!!!!! Incidentally, I just realized that both skins are from the same artist, so at least there is some kind of logic there 

Oh, and I managed to resist for about 15 mn before ordering the second skin


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> No kidding!!!!! Incidentally, I just realized that both skins are from the same artist, so at least there is some kind of logic there
> 
> Oh, and I managed to resist for about 15 mn before ordering the second skin


The little 'got ninja' guy is adorable! He's going on my list of future skins. I love the colors in the dark fairy one too. How are you going to decide which one to use first?


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> The little 'got ninja' guy is adorable! He's going on my list of future skins. I love the colors in the dark fairy one too. How are you going to decide which one to use first?


Thank you Julip !

LOL, good question! Right now I'd say that I will probably use the ninja one first, just because I've had the dark fairy one on my K2 and want to feel that I have new kindle, and that it's different! But I'll know for sure when I get them both ...

I'm actually glad that I went for regular shipping on my Decals, my new K3 is going back . I just noticed that the plastic on the left side of the screen is not flush with the screen and is actually un-gluing itself from the screen (and so the plastic on that side is all bumpy). It also makes the buttons on the left side not be aligned properly, and they make more noise on this side than those on the right. I just called Kindle CS, and as usual, they have been fantastic (guess they are finally back to their usual great level of responsiveness after this week's shipping fiasco), and are overnighting me a replacement K3 .

So at least I will not have used a Decal on a "bad" kindle.


----------



## derek alvah

I just could not decide between these two..so I got them both.Excessive but I couldn't help it.Also I've ever only had a matte finish skin (quest) and loved it.Thought I would try glossy with these since there's so much detail.We'll see.


----------



## silkiblu

Any special discount codes right now for decal girl skins for k3??
Thanks


----------



## Neo

silkiblu said:


> Any special discount codes right now for decal girl skins for k3??
> Thanks


GIMME10 gives you 10% off and still worked this afternoon.


----------



## Jaasy

My choice (Black Lace Flower). I can't decide whether I should pair this with a brown or red cover.


----------



## pattyaz

Jaasy said:


> My choice (Black Lace Flower). I can't decide whether I should pair this with a brown or red cover.


I love that skin with the red cover - Great choice!!

I can't decide whether or not to go ahead and get the red cover I was planning on or a plain black cover - so I can switch to whatever skin strikes my fancy. How sad is that!!


----------



## Basket lady

Jasy, I like the black cover with that skin best.

By the way, it sounds like you can change skins easily.  Does that mean you can reuse them or are people just putting new ones on every few months?


----------



## Prazzie

Basket lady said:


> Jasy, I like the black cover with that skin best.
> 
> By the way, it sounds like you can change skins easily. Does that mean you can reuse them or are people just putting new ones on every few months?


DecalGirl skins are made from a high-quality vinyl. When applying the skins, you can easily reposition them, but if you leave the skin on for a couple of hours, it bonds very well to the device. I have DG skins on my Kindle 2 and cellphone and even after 9 months of using the same skin, there was never any hint of peeling corners. However, when you want to remove it, it's pretty easy. The adhesive leaves no residue whatsoever. The skins do stick very well on large metal surfaces, such as the back of the Kindle 2. In such cases, it may be easier to remove if you blast it with some hot air from a hair dryer first.

As for reusing them, it certainly is possible, although DecalGirl don't advertise them as such. The vinyl tends to stretch and distort a bit when you peel it off, but should shrink right back if you blow hot air on it. Personally, I don't reuse my old skins, because there are so many gorgeous designs to choose from that I'd rather have a new one each time than return to an old favourite.


----------



## Basket lady

Thanks for the pointers and information, Prazzie.  I tried to figure out on the Decal Girl site how they were attached, but didn't see any information.  I am looking forward to trying out my first skin.


----------



## Prazzie

If you're on Facebook, consider becoming a fan of DecalGirl's Facebook page. They're absolutely fantastic. Not only do they have regular promotions, discount codes and competitions, they will also answer your questions. Apparently the designers read the comments, so if you mention that you'd like a particular design on a certain device, they might even make it happen for you. If you haven't ordered yet, remember that they're waiving the rush charge for custom designs for the Kindle 3 skins this first week.

That means that you can browse through all of their designs and pick any one and request it on a Kindle 3 without paying extra. Usually, you have to pay a $5 rush charge for a designer to place your chosen design on the device template and add it to the device gallery as soon as possible.


----------



## sebat

There are so many great skins! I haven't picked a cover yet so I'm pretty open to color. Here are the ones I've been looking at....

  
  

Edited to make all photos clickable!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

meglet said:


> It's a gift.  Plus, it feeds my "shopping" gene without actually costing me money. Usually. (See my note in the bag thread, I finally caved in and picked up a new Fossil.)


This is why I like to go shopping with friends (or enabling others). I get the "fix" without having to spend any money. Although that dang Fossil thread sucked me in.


----------



## Archer531

At this point I am close to just closing my eyes and ordering one on a whim so that I can't stop stressing over which one to get... Arrrgghhh!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jaasy said:


> My choice (Black Lace Flower). I can't decide whether I should pair this with a brown or red cover.


Actually, I was thinking the orange cover would look fantastic with this skin... I can see I'm going to be back to changing out my skins once a month or so.. I now have 4 more I want:

I ordered this one:









And I want these 4:


----------



## flutterby

sebat said:


> There are so many great skins! I haven't picked a cover yet so I'm pretty open to color. Here are the ones I've been looking at....


I hadn't seen this one. I really like it. Maybe it's a good thing I haven't ordered yet...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Want an easy way to view DecalGirl's new skins for Kindle 3?

Use our KindleBoards page:

http://www.kboards.com/skins

and you can browse through the skins available. You can also easily make clickable picture links in your threads using this tool.

-Harvey

Here's an example:


----------



## Jaasy

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, I was thinking the orange cover would look fantastic with this skin... I can see I'm going to be back to changing out my skins once a month or so.. I now have 4 more I want:
> 
> I ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I want these 4:


Luv, I was thinking brown, now you got me thinking orange! LOL...


----------



## Pushka

Jaasy said:


> Luv, I was thinking brown, now you got me thinking orange! LOL...


Which in kindleboards speak means you should get both. That is how it works around here!


----------



## Cardinal

Archer531 said:


> I still think I am going to get that skin of a Saturn like planet setting over the lake but this one calls to me somehow. Does ANYONE like this one


I like this one the best out of all the ones you have talked about. I love Path to the Stars on the K2, but I don't like it nearly as much on the K3. I think this one is sharper than the Saturn one.


----------



## Cardinal

Jaasy said:


> Luv, I was thinking brown, now you got me thinking orange! LOL...





Pushka said:


> Which in kindleboards speak means you should get both. That is how it works around here!


Luv for all the skins you have your eye on, I was thinking orange or brown, pink, red, black or grey or maybe blue. 

I bought Starry Night today.


----------



## Jaasy

Pushka said:


> Which in kindleboards speak means you should get both. That is how it works around here!


You are soooo right! But I will try to hold out until some more covers come out for the K3...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cardinal said:


> Luv for all the skins you have your eye on, I was thinking orange or brown, pink, red, black or grey or maybe blue.


Well I'm 1/3 of the way there.. I have the pink and the orange! (I haven't seen my orange one yet. It showed up after I left on Friday. I should see it on Wednesday) I was going back and forth between the two and as soon as the pink showed up, I liked it so much I turned around and ordered the orange (To go with my orange Fossil purse I just got)



Jaasy said:


> Luv, I was thinking brown, now you got me thinking orange! LOL...


The brown would work too, but I think the orange would make those flowers pop. (then again, I really love the color orange)


----------



## PiedTyper

Nadir to go with a blue Roof of Heaven from Oberon when they are available.


----------



## achristie

I have ordered the lighted red cover and now cant decide between these skins? Also do you think the colours would clash too much?
This is my first kindle so wanted a design which is not too "glary" and interfering with reading but with which I could still identify myself. Hadnt really planned on a skin but I find Graphite grey just slightly boring and cold and too manly!!


or just the library one


Please help enable me!


----------



## Prazzie

I don't think the colours will clash, because the interior of the Amazon cover only has a thin strip of coloured leather where the hinges are. The rest is dark grey/black.

I really like the first skin, Constellations.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

achristie said:


> I have ordered the lighted red cover and now cant decide between these skins? Also do you think the colours would clash too much?
> This is my first kindle so wanted a design which is not too "glary" and interfering with reading but with which I could still identify myself. Hadnt really planned on a skin but I find Graphite grey just slightly boring and cold and too manly!!
> 
> 
> or just the library one
> Please help enable me!


I think either the Google one or the library one would be perfect with the red cover.  I might consider getting the library one myself. I've found that the words at the top of the Kindle - "Amazon Kindle" are kind of noticeable to me as I'm reading. I seem to glance up at it a bit. However, I do like how the keys disappear without a skin on. Although they sure don't stand as much as the white kindle keys did with a skin.


----------



## sebat

Harvey said:


> Want an easy way to view DecalGirl's new skins for Kindle 3?
> 
> Use our KindleBoards page:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/skins
> 
> and you can browse through the skins available. You can also easily make clickable picture links in your threads using this tool.
> 
> -Harvey


Thanks, Harvey!

That's better than DecalGirl's web page!!!

I'll go edit my picks.


----------



## ZsuZsu

sebat- I have one of the skins you are thinking about on my k2i- I have "Turbulent Dreams" in the matte finish and I love it! Here it is on my k-

















With my Platinum Noreve Cover-


----------



## Kathy

Got my shipping notice for my new skin. It is on the way. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## sebat

Zsu Zsu...very pretty!  It always amazes me how different they look when you compare the web page art to an actual photograph. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## KBoards Admin

sebat said:


> Thanks, Harvey!
> 
> That's better than DecalGirl's web page!!!
> 
> I'll go edit my picks.


Cool! Thanks, sebat!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I ordered this one. It would be great if Oberon would make a peacock sleeve to go with this!


----------



## Prazzie

sebat said:


> Zsu Zsu...very pretty! It always amazes me how different they look when you compare the web page art to an actual photograph. Thanks for posting the pics.


This is so true. That's why I hijacked this thread a while back with a request to post photographs of DecalGirl skins you actually own, as opposed to images taken off the site. Even if they're not Kindle skins, you can really get a good idea whether a design would suit you if you see an actual photograph of it.

So when you all start sticking your stickers on your Kindles and other devices, please post photos so we can amend out DG wishlists.


----------



## ZsuZsu

I do want to point out that in the pics that I posted, the skin appears "darker" than it actually is- I think that is due to the lousy cell phone camera that I have.... but I do think it is really helpful to see the skins in "real life" on a device....  Happy buying everyone!!  I LOVE the DG skins!!


----------



## Archer531

achristie said:


> I have ordered the lighted red cover and now cant decide between these skins? Also do you think the colours would clash too much?
> This is my first kindle so wanted a design which is not too "glary" and interfering with reading but with which I could still identify myself. Hadnt really planned on a skin but I find Graphite grey just slightly boring and cold and too manly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help enable me!


Well the first one isn't the Library one, it's the Google one which I think is funny and cool but but it cuts out one of the thought bubbles which kinda ruins it for me. As far as the Tropical Moon, that is the one I am 99% sure I am getting. It's got great color, it's still kinda dark and has this cool alien but peacefulness to it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I wish that Decal Girl would give us the screen savers for the K3s (and K2 and Dx for everyone else) like they do for the other devices like cell phones and iPods. (High quality screen savers)


----------



## kimbertay

After changing my mind multiple times I got these two to go with the Red Amazon case. I hope the second one matches ok, I'm not sure it will though.


----------



## Cindy416

I ordered a steel blue Amazon cover with the light this morning, but am still going to get an Oberon Avenue of Trees in either fern or green when it's available. (I have had a green World Tree and a fern Avenue of Trees. I like the fern AOT a bit better, for what it's worth, but it isn't as if I didn't like the green one.)

Would love opinions about skins and covers.

I've had the Stand Alone skin, which I absolutely love, and which would go well with my blue Amazon cover, but not such a good match with the fern or green Oberon. I also really like the Pixies skin. How important do you all think it is that the cover and the skin complement each other? Do you think there's any way that I could get by with either of these Oberons and one of these skins?

Stand Alone:


Pixies: 


Oberons:

fern: 









green:










I know that the Stand Alone skin really doesn't go well with either, so am leaning more towards the Pixies one.

Would love your thoughts.


----------



## lchadwick

I'm boring and ordered the rosewood skin and made myself a Thomas Kincaid sleeve for it.  In retrospect, it fits, as I've decided to name her Agatha.  My dad an I were HUGE Agatha Christie fans, especially the Miss Marple mysteries.


----------



## cbb77

911jason said:


> If they don't give you one with cutlines, post about it here. I should be able to modify their template with cutlines for you.


Hi 911jason, sending you pm. I received the template from DG but as mentioned, no cutlines on the front. Hoping you can assist.


----------



## julip

Cindy416 said:


> I ordered a steel blue Amazon cover with the light this morning, but am still going to get an Oberon Avenue of Trees in either fern or green when it's available. (I have had a green World Tree and a fern Avenue of Trees. I like the fern AOT a bit better, for what it's worth, but it isn't as if I didn't like the green one.)
> 
> Would love opinions about skins and covers.
> 
> I've had the Stand Alone skin, which I absolutely love, and which would go well with my blue Amazon cover, but not such a good match with the fern or green Oberon. I also really like the Pixies skin. How important do you all think it is that the cover and the skin complement each other? Do you think there's any way that I could get by with either of these Oberons and one of these skins?
> 
> Stand Alone:
> Pixies:
> 
> Oberons:
> fern:
> green:
> 
> I know that the Stand Alone skin really doesn't go well with either, so am leaning more towards the Pixies one.
> 
> Would love your thoughts.


I think they would all look great together - whatever combination you seem to be drawn to the most! It sounds like that would be the Pixies with the Fern. I don't think it's that important to have the skin and cover really match-y, just as long as they don't completely clash. I happen to like blue and green together, though.

Although there is no green in the Stand Alone, it still keeps with a tree theme. Especially when you don't see the cover really when you have it folded back to expose the skin, I think it's most important to go with what is most pleasing to your eye! It is interesting how the Pixies skin seems to have both of the green colors in it. Very nice choices. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy, just wanted to report back that my 2 skins have shipped today  

Can't wait to see what they look like "for real"!


----------



## Cindy416

I decided to get the "Pixies" skin in matte finish. (Hope I don't wish I'd bought it in glossy.)



My Amazon steel blue cover will be here tomorrow, and I am sure I'll have to buy an Avenue of Trees Oberon (fern, I think) once Oberon has their K3 covers for sale. Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Basket lady

My Decal Girl skin I ordered last night says it has shipped!  I hope they are easy to get lined up and put on....are they?


----------



## Neo

Basket lady said:


> My Decal Girl skin I ordered last night says it has shipped! I hope they are easy to get lined up and put on....are they?


Totally! And they are very forgiving: as long as you don't press hard on them you can un-stick them and re-stick them as often as necessary during installation process. Just take your time when you do it, and make sure you are in a clean/pet hair/lint free place. For the front, it is recommended to start with the keyboard area, and then, once you have that part aligned, the rest follows easily. For the back, start at the speakers area.

We are all really nervous the first time we skin our Kindles (heck, I'm still nervous every time I do it, lol), but you will see that once you get started and just go for it it's really pretty easy and straight forward 

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## freelantzer

So I really want  to get a skin for my new K3, but I hate the look of the speakers at the top. Remind me--do the skins come with the speakers already cut out? Or can a person choose to stick the skin over the speakers, too, like some have done with some of the keyboard buttons on the front?


----------



## Archer531

freelantzer said:


> So I really want to get a skin for my new K3, but I hate the look of the speakers at the top. Remind me--do the skins come with the speakers already cut out? Or can a person choose to stick the skin over the speakers, too, like some have done with some of the keyboard buttons on the front?


You can stick part of the skin still left on it's backing over the speakers but there will be a line between the two because it's precut on the backing when you get it. Not sure how it would look though.

BTW, you know you'll be looking at the other side 99% of the time right?


----------



## freelantzer

Archer531 said:


> You can stick part of the skin still left on it's backing over the speakers but there will be a line between the two because it's precut on the backing when you get it. Not sure how it would look though.
> 
> BTW, you know you'll be looking at the other side 99% of the time right?


 Yeah, I know. But I still like looking at the back from time to time. I don't mind the speakers with a dark skin (which is what I usually have on my K2), but I am liking some of the new lighter skins they've recenly come out with. Of course, right when I ordered a graphite K3, right?


----------



## rockstone

Neo said:


> Yaayyy, just wanted to report back that my 2 skins have shipped today
> 
> Can't wait to see what they look like "for real"!


I ordered my skin (pattern wasn't available on the K3 only on the K2) and they shipped it out in 2 hours !!!!!  . 2 thumbs up.
Now if only the darn K3 would get here...


----------



## Neo

rockstone said:


> I ordered my skin9pattern wasn't available on the K3 only on the K2) and they shipped it out in 2 hours !!!!!  . 2 thimbs up.
> Now if only the darn K3 would get here...


Wow, that's fast!!!! I know what you mean: I'm waiting for my replacement K3 which should arrive today - but I'm thinking that I should probably wait a few days before skinning it just to make sure that that one's indeed a keeper...


----------



## Kathy

Mine shipped quickly as well. It should be here this week. I'm one of the few that can't wait until Oberon starts selling the covers. I have my combo picked out and getting the skin is half of it.


----------



## Cindy416

Kathy said:


> Mine shipped quickly as well. It should be here this week. I'm one of the few that can't wait until Oberon starts selling the covers. I have my combo picked out and getting the skin is half of it.


My daughters and I agree with you about the Oberon covers. We have all bought Amazon covers, but we all love the Oberon covers, and will use those most of the time..


----------



## Kathy

Cindy416 said:


> My daughters and I agree with you about the Oberon covers. We have all bought Amazon covers, but we all love the Oberon covers, and will use those most of the time..


My daughters also plan to get the Oberons. I told them I'd get them as Christmas presents.


----------



## kerrycrow

This is my first post! I just got my Kindle 3...so fun. I bought the K1 when it first came out, and never knew about this whole Kindle Society. I am having so much fun reading these boards.

This is what I am thinking about for my K3. I am waiting for the cover and then I'll decide because I don't want the pinks to clash. Thoughts?


----------



## Kathy

kerrycrow said:


> This is my first post! I just got my Kindle 3...so fun. I bought the K1 when it first came out, and never knew about this whole Kindle Society. I am having so much fun reading these boards.
> 
> This is what I am thinking about for my K3. I am waiting for the cover and then I'll decide because I don't want the pinks to clash. Thoughts?


Welcome. I love the combo. The skin has so many colors in it that is should go with anything. Enjoy.


----------



## Cindy416

kerrycrow said:


> This is my first post! I just got my Kindle 3...so fun. I bought the K1 when it first came out, and never knew about this whole Kindle Society. I am having so much fun reading these boards.
> 
> This is what I am thinking about for my K3. I am waiting for the cover and then I'll decide because I don't want the pinks to clash. Thoughts?


I love that skin, as well as the cover. I bet it will be great together. Welcome to the Kindle Enablers Boards.  Be prepared to end up wanting/having a rice cooker, an electric pressure cooker (or a regular one), a Keurig coffee system, tea, a KitchenAid, and, of course, Kindle accessories and books.


----------



## kimbertay

Cindy416 said:


> I love that skin, as well as the cover. I bet it will be great together. Welcome to the Kindle Enablers Boards.  Be prepared to end up wanting/having a rice cooker, an electric pressure cooker (or a regular one), a Keurig coffee system, tea, a KitchenAid, and, of course, Kindle accessories and books.


Or two of each, in different colors of course!


----------



## Prazzie

kerrycrow said:


> This is my first post! I just got my Kindle 3...so fun. I bought the K1 when it first came out, and never knew about this whole Kindle Society. I am having so much fun reading these boards.
> 
> This is what I am thinking about for my K3. I am waiting for the cover and then I'll decide because I don't want the pinks to clash. Thoughts?


First of all, I'm jealous you already have your K3. Mine apparently still needs to be created in a factory somewhere or something. Secondly, welcome to Kindleboards! This is the best place for Kindle owners to be, you'll learn so much about how to get the most out of your Kindle.

I think that combo is fantastic. I love it. That skin was one of my top choices for my Kindle 2, but my boyfriend, who studied fine art, felt that it looked like "paint splashes" and I should select a design that required more skill to create, lol! Since you don't have to pay Mr Fancy Pants Art Snob any heed, you get it and post photos of what it looks like in real life.


----------



## kerrycrow

Thanks for the feedback!  Yes I was thinking that all the colors would be less likely to clash...and I don't have the art snob S.O. to worry about (but mine is even worse because he doesn't like "gadgets and gizmos" --- can you imagine?).  I guess I could have spring/summer and fall/winter "looks" for my Kindle as well.

So it must be a disease because I ALREADY have my Zojirushi (sp?) rice cooker and I have been seriously been shopping the coffee brewing systems.  Pressure cooker, hmmmmmm....

Y'all are my kinda people!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Kerrycrow, love those colors together! I haven't made up my mind on a skin yet. Have ordered the Kindle 3G in white so think I'll wait until she arrives before doing anything about a skin. This will be my first e-reader so am sooooo excited to get it. Probably won't see it until Christmas the way they are shipping! lol I ordered a black and white paisley cover from elizabeth David Design on Etsy so will have to get that first to see what kind of skin will match. Your combo is gorgeous!!


----------



## Prazzie

kerrycrow said:


> ...and I don't have the art snob S.O. to worry about (but mine is even worse because he doesn't like "gadgets and gizmos" --- can you imagine?).


Yes, yes I can! A year into our relationship, mine said to me, "you're a geek, aren't you?" It took him a year to even notice all my gadgets. in the year 2010, this is his dream phone:










That is the Nokia 3310, which was released in 2000. According to him, that's a proper phone, it does what it's supposed to and that's that. He actually tried to find one second-hand, because the stupid retailers no longer sell a decade old phone.  But don't worry, his current cellphone is pretty close to that one, it doesn't have a colour screen either. I guess the advantage of having such a dodgy phone is that you can treat it like a rock. He tosses his anywhere, it looks like a kid's toy phone by now, all scratched up.

He did splash out recently. He acquired a second gadget, that he bought off his younger brother. He got himself an MP3 player.  Progress!

Enjoy getting your fill of gadget-chatter over here, it's a real source of sanity for me!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh my gosh Prazzie! I think your guy is my son-in-law! He had an old Motorola phone for so long that when he needed to get a part for it they laughed at him. He HAD to get a new phone and hates it!! He would carry one of those big 70's shoe box things if he could! Hates gadgets! My daughter can't even have a garbage disposal! lol


----------



## Angela

kerrycrow said:


> This is my first post! I just got my Kindle 3...so fun. I bought the K1 when it first came out, and never knew about this whole Kindle Society. I am having so much fun reading these boards.
> 
> This is what I am thinking about for my K3. I am waiting for the cover and then I'll decide because I don't want the pinks to clash. Thoughts?


I love that skin. It would go great with my purple Oberon!!


----------



## Prazzie

Jazzys Mom said:


> Oh my gosh Prazzie! I think your guy is my son-in-law! He had an old Motorola phone for so long that *when he needed to get a part for it they laughed at him*. He HAD to get a new phone and hates it!! He would carry one of those big 70's shoe box things if he could! Hates gadgets! My daughter can't even have a garbage disposal! lol


Lol! That is hilarious!

I'm so glad to know mine is not the only one who actually _likes_ being behind the times! Luckily my love of gadgets is starting to rub off. My boyfriend really wants a graphite Kindle 3. I'm so proud!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

At least you're moving him along a little bit. When I get my Kindle my son-in-law will look at me like I've lost my mind! lol He won't even use a gas grill - LOVES his kettle grill but I'll have to say I haven't tasted any better ribs than his anywhere!


----------



## 911jason

Hey Prazzie, I found a picture of your husband!


----------



## Prazzie

Rofl! No no, he's definitely a t-shirt and jeans kinda guy! But when he gets a K3, it'll be the most expensive portable thing he owns, so we might want to look into getting him an armoured briefcase like that one  

Jazzys Mom, I'm with your SIL when it comes to the gas grill. Real wood fires for this South African girl, thanks!


----------



## Kathy

I know this thread is about skins but I so totally relate to the gadget posts. I'm a gadget person and my husband can't understand it at all. I've been trying to get him to get the iPhone but he won't let go of his old Nokia.  He is travelling right now and the hotel Internet was down. I bit my tongue but I wanted to tell him that if had an iPhone he could have gotten his email with no problem.


----------



## Prazzie

Nah, we're going where the conversation led us, so don't hesitate to share stories about gadget-phobic partners. If people want to talk about skins again, they're welcome to jump right in, but I'm really enjoying hearing about these strange creatures who shun technology. Interesting that we're all so gadget-obsessed and they're almost anti-gadgets. Maybe it's because the only people who could provide some balance to our expensive collecting of shiny beepy things would have to be "gimme two sticks to make a fire" kinda guys (or gals)!  

*Edit* Oh, and way to go on biting your tongue! I don't know how you did it.


----------



## KindleChickie

I am contemplating a pink M-Edge Page sleeve (using my gold one right now) and the Decalgirl Garden skin.


----------



## Kathy

KindleChickie said:


> I am contemplating a pink M-Edge Page sleeve (using my gold one right now) and the Decalgirl Garden skin.


Love the combo. That pink is so pretty.


----------



## Kathy

Prazzie said:


> Nah, we're going where the conversation led us, so don't hesitate to share stories about gadget-phobic partners. If people want to talk about skins again, they're welcome to jump right in, but I'm really enjoying hearing about these strange creatures who shun technology. Interesting that we're all so gadget-obsessed and they're almost anti-gadgets. Maybe it's because the only people who could provide some balance to our expensive collecting of shiny beepy things would have to be "gimme two sticks to make a fire" kinda guys (or gals)!
> 
> *Edit* Oh, and way to go on biting your tongue! I don't know how you did it.


It was my birthday and he remembered, so I decided he deserved a break.


----------



## Prazzie

Kathy said:


> It was my birthday and he remembered, so I decided he deserved a break.


Aaw, that's sweet of you.  Definitely deserving of some slack then, I agree.

If you go to DecalGirl and select to view "Newest Items", you can see the most recently ordered custom designs. I love keeping track of them and seeing when my favourites are ordered. I just saw that Arabian Night has been added and I must say, it looks great. Purple cover, pink cover, blue cover, yum!


----------



## Archer531

I've been checking new ones too and darn it, maybe I shouldn't have. I was all ready to get Tropical Moon but now I find this one. To give a tiny background and as you can see from my avatar pic I have two boys. Well I got a tattoo when my first son was born of a Dolphin jumping out of the water and then a big shark roaming undernearth the waves with a little shark underneath it. The Dolphin is my wife and the Sharks are me and my oldest. 2 years ago when my lil guy was born I got another smaller shark underneath the other one and then had it finished off with an ocean bottom of starfish, coral, and urchins. All beautiful colors and shading and I have a family tattoo that shows my love of nature and sea life with me getting to be one of favorite animals. Now I find this skin which looks pretty awesome considering the story I just told...


----------



## Pushka

Prazzie, was it you whose kindle was held for ransom in customs a few months ago?


----------



## Prazzie

Archer531, I love that one. I really like how they've placed the design on the front, it looks great.

Pushka, well, it happened last year in November and they told me that it was "on hold indefinitely", is that what you're thinking of? *shudders* I still try not to think about that episode, lol! Horrible.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Archer531 that is an amazing skin! You have to get it after your story you told! Its YOU!


----------



## Pushka

Prazzie said:


> Archer531, I love that one. I really like how they've placed the design on the front, it looks great.
> 
> Pushka, well, it happened last year in November and they told me that it was "on hold indefinitely", is that what you're thinking of? *shudders* I still try not to think about that episode, lol! Horrible.


We were all watching with baited breath. Are you ordering a k3? We need a another good drama story.

I really love the decals that are currently out; but you really need to pick what works with the speaker cut outs. This is way more important because other than the fact I just bought a pink cover, I really think mostly it is going nekkid, therefore I will be seeing the back a lot more often.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Would it be totally crazy to order the same one I had on my K2 that I just sold? I mean, really! I should branch out but I loved it so much I'm considering it again.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

No I don't think it would be crazy at all! If thats what you like then thats what you should have. Nice looking skin too! I can see why you like it so much!


----------



## Cardinal

Kindle Gracie said:


> Would it be totally crazy to order the same one I had on my K2 that I just sold? I mean, really! I should branch out but I loved it so much I'm considering it again.


No, get it again!

Archer531 you have to get that skin, it was made for you.


----------



## kerrycrow

Kindle Gracie said:


> Would it be totally crazy to order the same one I had on my K2 that I just sold? I mean, really! I should branch out but I loved it so much I'm considering it again.


Personally I think that if you really like it, don't convince yourself that you "should" get something different. If it expresses you stick with it!!

I'm trying something different with my Easter Egg Kindle combination (on bottom of page 7 of this thread). I usually go with greens and brown for everything in my life. I am guessing that 6 months from now my Kindle will be dressing differently, but the Easter Egg combo is making me happy right now.


----------



## Pushka

I absolutely agree that if you find a decal you love (and know you love it) then why change?  You will always be wanting the one you know you love anyway!

I ordered the same skin twice because even though I tried different ones in between, I kept thinking about the one I had first.


----------



## Prazzie

Pushka said:


> We were all watching with baited breath. Are you ordering a k3? We need a another good drama story.


I have indeed placed an order for the Kindle 3. My dad will be getting my K2. I've already got a blue Amazon cover and I've ordered a skin, which has shipped. I wouldn't mind if the K3 is slightly delayed if that means the skin gets here before the Kindle. Please, no drama this time! I wanted to use my K2 for my end of year exams last year, so I was stressed out enough already. This time, I don't care too much if the K3 gets detained, because I am holding on to the K2 until it gets here. My dad is the one who wants it to hurry up 

Here is the skin I ordered, but my Kindle will be white.












Pushka said:


> I really love the decals that are currently out; but you really need to pick what works with the speaker cut outs. This is way more important because other than the fact I just bought a pink cover, I really think mostly it is going nekkid, therefore I will be seeing the back a lot more often.


You're right. I've seen a couple of placements that I thought would look better if they'd flipped it upside down. This one, for example:



They can leave the front as is, but flip the back over so that the graphite colour disappears into the dark part of the skin.


----------



## kerrycrow

Kathy said:


> I know this thread is about skins but I so totally relate to the gadget posts. I'm a gadget person and my husband can't understand it at all. I've been trying to get him to get the iPhone but he won't let go of his old Nokia. He is travelling right now and the hotel Internet was down. I bit my tongue but I wanted to tell him that if had an iPhone he could have gotten his email with no problem.


I am so glad to find some "gadget girls" with husband's who don't get it. I wish I could post a picture of my husband's cell phone...it is hysterical (I have a Droid, he tried my castoff Blackberry but it was "too much" and it is sitting in a drawer). I cleaned up my K1 for him to use, he said he would use it but he's avoiding it like it is diseased. I hate to see it go to waste! Maybe if I dressed it up in a nice Decalgirlskin for him (smoothly bringing around to topic.  ) he'd like it more.


----------



## Pushka

Prazzie said:


> Please, no drama this time! I wanted to use my K2 for my end of year exams last year, so I was stressed out enough already.


Which makes it quite a long time ago. Keep us posted! 



Prazzie said:


> You're right. I've seen a couple of placements that I thought would look better if they'd flipped it upside down. This one, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> They can leave the front as is, but flip the back over so that the graphite colour disappears into the dark part of the skin.


A perfect example.


----------



## Prazzie

Lol, kerrycrow, we should create a photo thread for showing off their sad and ancient devices. My guy has tried two of my old cellphones, but rejected both to return to his greyscale wonder. Yet he loves playing Angry Birds on my phone!

Pushka, usually the DG designers take a lot of care with placing the designs. I can't help but wonder whether they've been a bit overwhelmed with all the K3 orders and just groggily slapped the designs onto the templates and hoped for the best? I know that they do pay attention to comments, so maybe we can suggest flipping the design over whenever we spot similar design placements.

*Edit* Although, I just realised, that design would look fine on a white Kindle.


----------



## meglet

Kindle Gracie said:


> Would it be totally crazy to order the same one I had on my K2 that I just sold? I mean, really! I should branch out but I loved it so much I'm considering it again.


Not crazy at all. I ordered the same skin for my K3 that I have on my DXG because I love it so much, and while the next 2 skins I've picked out are new, at some point I'll be ordering the first skin I put on my K2 for my K3 and maybe DXG.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I sooooooo want to order a skin but since my cover will be apisley on the outside and dots on the inside I think I should wait. Can't stand the wait! My Kindle is not set to ship until at least Sept 17th and the cover will be around the same time or a little later. Maybe I can buy myself a skin for Christmas! lol BTW - I LOVE the skin/cover combos that you all have picked out!


----------



## Kathy

Archer531 said:


> I've been checking new ones too and darn it, maybe I shouldn't have. I was all ready to get Tropical Moon but now I find this one. To give a tiny background and as you can see from my avatar pic I have two boys. Well I got a tattoo when my first son was born of a Dolphin jumping out of the water and then a big shark roaming undernearth the waves with a little shark underneath it. The Dolphin is my wife and the Sharks are me and my oldest. 2 years ago when my lil guy was born I got another smaller shark underneath the other one and then had it finished off with an ocean bottom of starfish, coral, and urchins. All beautiful colors and shading and I have a family tattoo that shows my love of nature and sea life with me getting to be one of favorite animals. Now I find this skin which looks pretty awesome considering the story I just told...


I love, love, love this one. It will be my next one for sure. I live in Florida and it would be perfect here.


----------



## Kathy

Prazzie said:


> Aaw, that's sweet of you.  Definitely deserving of some slack then, I agree.
> 
> If you go to DecalGirl and select to view "Newest Items", you can see the most recently ordered custom designs.


I went to see if my skin was there and it was. This picture is very good, but you can see how they rearranged it. The one on the left was from the K2 list that I loved from first sight. I like the K3 one as well. I'm not sure which I like better, but since I'm getting the one on the right I'll just have to love it. I have the white K3 and I think the white will look better with it.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Is beautiful Kathy! Will look great on a white Kindle


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> I went to see if my skin was there and it was. This picture is very good, but you can see how they rearranged it. The one on the left was from the K2 list that I loved from first sight. I like the K3 one as well. I'm not sure which I like better, but since I'm getting the one on the right I'll just have to love it. I have the white K3 and I think the white will look better with it.


Oh Kathy, it's beautiful! And I actually like the design for the K3 better: LOVE the flowers on the top left of the screen! And I'm with you: I also think it will look better with the white K3. Congratulations - and please post pics of the real thing when you get it !!!


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> Oh Kathy, it's beautiful! And I actually like the design for the K3 better: LOVE the flowers on the top left of the screen! And I'm with you: I also think it will look better with the white K3. Congratulations - and please post pics of the real thing when you get it !!!


It has been shipped and is on the way. I should get it this week or I hope so. I have the red Amazon cover for now, so it should look good with that. I'm going to order the Oberon red Hummingbird cover as soon as the start selling them.


----------



## Sendie

Archer531 said:


> I've been checking new ones too and darn it, maybe I shouldn't have. I was all ready to get Tropical Moon but now I find this one. To give a tiny background and as you can see from my avatar pic I have two boys. Well I got a tattoo when my first son was born of a Dolphin jumping out of the water and then a big shark roaming undernearth the waves with a little shark underneath it. The Dolphin is my wife and the Sharks are me and my oldest. 2 years ago when my lil guy was born I got another smaller shark underneath the other one and then had it finished off with an ocean bottom of starfish, coral, and urchins. All beautiful colors and shading and I have a family tattoo that shows my love of nature and sea life with me getting to be one of favorite animals. Now I find this skin which looks pretty awesome considering the story I just told...


This is the one I ordered! I was wondering how it would look since I was the first and could only see the artist picture as no one had ordered it for any kindles before. Thanks so much for showing it! (Although I am a bit disappointed the seahorse isn't showing) That is a cool story also, thanks for sharing


----------



## Archer531

Sendie said:


> This is the one I ordered! I was wondering how it would look since I was the first and could only see the artist picture as no one had ordered it for any kindles before. Thanks so much for showing it! (Although I am a bit disappointed the seahorse isn't showing) That is a cool story also, thanks for sharing


Awesome! I am kinda in the opposite position since I didn't see the artist picture until after I saw this on the Kindle. I think Decal Girl does an AMAZING job of putting the picture to the device and even moving things around and making them larger or smaller so you get the best stuff. But in this one I think they should have used the front pic on the back so you could see all the sea floor and cool stuff like the sea horse that's hidden and then use the back pic on the front of the device because all the action is basically on the bottom anyways by the keys.

And thanks to all your comments, it seems that in my frustrating attempt to find a skin that one has found me that has some meaning as well. I can't see how I wouldn't get this... now if you'll excuse me i'm going to go stress over glossy vs. matte.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm glad you found a skin you really like.  For what it is worth, I like the matte but have never tried the glossy.  I've read here that the glossy can sometimes reflect light and I've never had any distractions with the matte.


----------



## Sendie

Archer531 said:


> Awesome! I am kinda in the opposite position since I didn't see the artist picture until after I saw this on the Kindle. I think Decal Girl does an AMAZING job of putting the picture to the device and even moving things around and making them larger or smaller so you get the best stuff. But in this one I think they should have used the front pic on the back so you could see all the sea floor and cool stuff like the sea horse that's hidden and then use the back pic on the front of the device because all the action is basically on the bottom anyways by the keys.
> 
> And thanks to all your comments, it seems that in my frustrating attempt to find a skin that one has found me that has some meaning as well. I can't see how I wouldn't get this... now if you'll excuse me i'm going to go stress over glossy vs. matte.


I've been looking at this one for a long time - it seems so calming and I love the sea - I almost ordered it for my laptop in May. I totally agree with you about reversing the front and back pictures, but maybe they have just been so busy with all the orders they didn't think about doing it. I wonder if you could ask them to do it for yours if you order it? I received my shipping notice so I'll be getting it soon, and I ordered it in matte if you're wondering


----------



## Prazzie

Kathy, that will look great with the white. I prefer the way they've done the placement for the Kindle 3. You can see more of the girl's face, the cat, flowers and the colours are more evenly distributed. With the K2 version, you get mute face, splotch of green and splotch of red. The K3 version is lovely. You have to post photos of your skinned Kindle next to the cover, I think it will look amazing.


----------



## Archer531

Sendie said:


> I've been looking at this one for a long time - it seems so calming and I love the sea - I almost ordered it for my laptop in May. I totally agree with you about reversing the front and back pictures, but maybe they have just been so busy with all the orders they didn't think about doing it. I wonder if you could ask them to do it for yours if you order it? I received my shipping notice so I'll be getting it soon, and I ordered it in matte if you're wondering


If you get a chance post some pics of it when you get your matte skin on your K3. I would love to see what it looks like!

And I think I will e-mail them and ask, all they can say is no.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I think the GOMATTE coupon still works for a free upgrade to the matte skin.


----------



## Archer531

KimberlyinMN said:


> I think the GOMATTE coupon still works for a free upgrade to the matte skin.


That code doesn't work any more, but Gimme10 does give you 10% off the order still as of right now.


----------



## Archer531

Well I just bit the bullet and just ordered the Ocean Life skin in Matte and now I can't stress about it!!! And it should get here by the 8th and my K3 was expected to be delivered by the 10th so good timing. I am going to think about that Tropic Sunset skin but that's ok...

Now if only that Belkin Grip or Vue case would be available I would be set.


----------



## leathco

I'm picking up this one: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50098










However, whats the big benefit of matte vs. glossy? I had glossy on a netbook and liked it....will matte be much better on my Kindle?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

leathco said:


> However, whats the big benefit of matte vs. glossy? I had glossy on a netbook and liked it....will matte be much better on my Kindle?


For me, the glossy provided too much glare when reading with a book light. The matte didn't reflect the light. I also like the feel of the matte and you don't leave fingerprints. I know some people feel the glossy has better color depth. (I didn't really notice this.)


----------



## Shetlander

leathco said:


> However, whats the big benefit of matte vs. glossy? I had glossy on a netbook and liked it....will matte be much better on my Kindle?


I like that skin! I've been happy with the glossy skins but never tried the matte so can't comment on those.


----------



## Kathy

I ordered the matte. After getting my first matte skin, I haven't wanted a glossy one.


----------



## Prazzie

leathco said:


> However, whats the big benefit of matte vs. glossy? I had glossy on a netbook and liked it....will matte be much better on my Kindle?


Have a look at ValeriGail's great photos of the matte and glossy skins here. It's a matter of personal preference. Glossy is obviously very shiny and feels slightly tacky to the touch. Matte barely reflects any light and feels smooth and almost powdery to the touch. Colours appear more intense and vibrant on glossy, because the matte finish dulls it a little bit. Matte looks as though you've printed out an image using regular printer paper. I have ordered glossy, then matte, then glossy, now matte again. I like both finishes.


----------



## Tatiana

I've decided to go with the Coral Peacock matte skin for my K3 when it arrives.


----------



## meglet

Hooray! My skins are out for delivery! (Along with, umm, 3 Kindle cases. 2 for the K3 and one for the DXG.  )

As for glossy vs matte, I've been sticking with matte skins for my Kindle since they were available, but I put a left over glossy skin on my K2 this week in preparation for loaning it to my mom, and on the dark Library skin, it's actually fine. On my old, lighter Venezia skin, the glossy finish had a lot of glare.


----------



## leathco

Thanks for the replies!

I think I'll stick with the gloss skin, I like the color depth, and glare prolly won't be as much of an issue as I work night shift and sleep during the day, so most of the time I am awake is evenings and nights.

Thanks for the complements on skin selection too.  I'm an avid sci-fi reader and thought that skin was the most fitting.

I guess soon I'll have to get a case.  I'll prolly just eat the 60 bucks for the lighted case, cause I love the idea of the light powered by the Kindle and having its hiding spot in the case.  I was gonna go blue, but now I am leaning towards black because of the skin I picked out.


----------



## Zai

My Song of the Sky matte DG skin arrived today. Shipping was super fast.

I did a _waaaaaay_ better job applying it than I did applying my K2 skin. The page turn buttons require some patience due to how thin they are. It looks lovely.

The darker skins look awesome with the graphite. You can barely see any distinction between the skin and the unit itself. DG did a great job with these, I am very pleased..


----------



## splashes99

Tatiana said:


> I've decided to go with the Coral Peacock matte skin for my K3 when it arrives.


I have this on now, and it is very pretty.


----------



## Prazzie

Zai said:


> It looks lovely.


There are these things called photographs and us Kindleboarders NEEEED them to survive! Post pretty piccies please! I very very nearly ordered Song of the Sky. It was in my top 2. I hope I don't regret going in a different direction


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Zai said:


> My Song of the Sky matte DG skin arrived today. Shipping was super fast.
> 
> I did a _waaaaaay_ better job applying it than I did applying my K2 skin. The page turn buttons require some patience due to how thin they are. It looks lovely.
> 
> The darker skins look awesome with the graphite. You can barely see any distinction between the skin and the unit itself. DG did a great job with these, I am very pleased..


Oooh... I had to go look to see what this skin was. VERY pretty!!!!! Have you ever seen the Northern Lights? It's so mystical...


----------



## Zai

Prazzie said:


> There are these things called photographs and us Kindleboarders NEEEED them to survive! Post pretty piccies please! I very very nearly ordered Song of the Sky. It was in my top 2. I hope I don't regret going in a different direction


Ah, very well. Will take a few pics when I get home from work.



KimberlyinMN said:


> Oooh... I had to go look to see what this skin was. VERY pretty!!!!! Have you ever seen the Northern Lights? It's so mystical...


Alas, I have not seen them in person but I have alway loved the northern lights and now I get to look at them everytime I read.


----------



## Archer531

We should start a thread that is just people showing their own pics of thier Kindles and skins. Leave this to debate and get opinions and bounce idea's but start a thread so people can see these skins on the actual Kindle.


----------



## meglet

Archer531 said:


> We should start a thread that is just people showing their own pics of thier Kindles and skins. Leave this to debate and get opinions and bounce idea's but start a thread so people can see these skins on the actual Kindle.


I believe there is one over in the Kindleboards Photo Gallery already, although it may not have been updated in a while.


----------



## julip

I received my Aqua Tranqulity Matte today! It is my first matte, and I really love it. It's matte from here on out for me for Kindles. I have a glossy on my iPad and like it fine on it.

Here it is in comparison to the glossy on my DX. Unfortunately the perfectionist in me fussed with the right side a little too much, so I have a couple minor creasings. I'm sure I'll smooth them out in time, but I'll learn one day that if it looks pretty perfect and smooth on first laydown, just step away from the skin. . I always can't get over how easy these are to apply - I used to be a total decal-phobe. People new to skins, don't forget to peel off the little button pieces.


----------



## Kathy

julip said:


> I received my Aqua Tranqulity Matte today! It is my first matte, and I really love it. It's matte from here on out for me for Kindles. I have a glossy on my iPad and like it fine on it.
> 
> Here it is in comparison to the glossy on my DX. Unfortunately the perfectionist in me fussed with the right side a little too much, so I have a couple minor creasings. I'm sure I'll smooth them out in time, but I'll learn one day that if it looks pretty perfect and smooth on first laydown, just step away from the skin. . I always can't get over how easy these are to apply - I used to be a total decal-phobe. People new to skins, don't forget to peel off the little button pieces.


This skin looks perfect with the graphite. I love the matte skins. They are just as bright without the shine.


----------



## Pushka

I am one of the minority who way prefers glossy. I bought both of a custom design, and the colours in the matte looked really washed out when compared with glossy. Luckily I put the matte on first-it lasted just 24 hours before I pulled it off and put the gloss back on. I have never had the problem with fingerprints and don't use a light to read with so the glare wasn't an issue.


----------



## pattyaz

julip said:


> I received my Aqua Tranqulity Matte today! It is my first matte, and I really love it. It's matte from here on out for me for Kindles. I have a glossy on my iPad and like it fine on it.
> 
> Here it is in comparison to the glossy on my DX. Unfortunately the perfectionist in me fussed with the right side a little too much, so I have a couple minor creasings. I'm sure I'll smooth them out in time, but I'll learn one day that if it looks pretty perfect and smooth on first laydown, just step away from the skin. . I always can't get over how easy these are to apply - I used to be a total decal-phobe. People new to skins, don't forget to peel off the little button pieces.


This just helped me make up my mind..... I must have the aqua tranquility skin and I think I will just order the black amazon case to go with it. Thanks so much for the gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## meglet

Infinity x3:


Infinity x3 by Meghan A, on Flickr

The Infinity skin in glossy on the iPhone 4, and matte on the Kindle 3 Graphite and Kindle DX Graphite. It looked good on the DX Graphite, it looks great on the Kindle 3.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

pattyaz said:


> This just helped me make up my mind..... I must have the aqua tranquility skin and I think I will just order the black amazon case to go with it. Thanks so much for the gorgeous pictures!!


That's why I finally decided on the black cover too. Now I can get virtually any skin (if I ever decide to get one) and it will 'go' with it.


----------



## GreenThumb

meglet said:


> Infinity x3:
> 
> 
> Infinity x3 by Meghan A, on Flickr
> 
> The Infinity skin in glossy on the iPhone 4, and matte on the Kindle 3 Graphite and Kindle DX Graphite. It looked good on the DX Graphite, it looks great on the Kindle 3.


Wow! That is stunning!


----------



## julip

Meglet, I love your family of Infinity skinned gadgets! That is one of my favorite skins. 

Pattyaz - thanks! It really is such a pretty skin - it really suits the graphite. It's going to look so pretty with the black cover. Be sure to post pictures!

Kathy - this is my first matte - I've only ever had glossy. I am really loving it now that I can see the difference with the light (I posted a few pictures in one of the Amazon lighted cover thread). I do much of my reading before bed with my light, and this makes a huge difference for me!


----------



## Samantha

kerrycrow said:


> This is my first post! I just got my Kindle 3...so fun. I bought the K1 when it first came out, and never knew about this whole Kindle Society. I am having so much fun reading these boards.
> 
> This is what I am thinking about for my K3. I am waiting for the cover and then I'll decide because I don't want the pinks to clash. Thoughts?


ooh that's nice!


----------



## babnaw

I let my daughter help me pick and she really liked Twilight Lilies - http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50489 so I went with that. I really like it too, especially how it should blend well with the Graphite colour. I had a list of about 50 that I whittled down to 8 or so favourites and then I let my daughter help me choose out of them. I also REALLY liked:

Fly Me Away
Tweet Dark
Quiet Time
White Tiger
The Leap
Whimsical
and
Wisteria

There were other ones I liked as well that would have looked great on a white K3, but I didn't think they would look as good on a Graphite K3.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Well I now have about 15 different skins in my Amazon wish list! Hope everyone in the family reviews that list for Christmas! 

Love all the choices you all have made. So far I have just ordered a cover from a gal on Etsy. The cover is a paisley in black and white with splashes of pink and lime green and the interior will be a polka dot probably in pick so I'll wait to order a skin


----------



## Samantha

I'm probably going to get a black case so I'm thinking of:



for the K3

I'm also going to order one of these for my Kobo - my case is red.


----------



## KindleGirl

babnaw said:


> I let my daughter help me pick and she really liked Twilight Lilies - http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50489 so I went with that. I really like it too, especially how it should blend well with the Graphite colour. I had a list of about 50 that I whittled down to 8 or so favourites and then I let my daughter help me choose out of them. I also REALLY liked:
> 
> Fly Me Away
> Tweet Dark
> Quiet Time
> White Tiger
> The Leap
> Whimsical
> and
> Wisteria
> 
> There were other ones I liked as well that would have looked great on a white K3, but I didn't think they would look as good on a Graphite K3.


I also ordered the Twilight Lilies and it just arrived today! It's very pretty and it's not attention grabbing so it will be great on the K3...pretty but somewhat subtle. Enjoy!


----------



## Tamster

KindleGirl said:


> I also ordered the Twilight Lilies and it just arrived today! It's very pretty and it's not attention grabbing so it will be great on the K3...pretty but somewhat subtle. Enjoy!


Mine should be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## kimbertay

I love seeing everyone's "real" pictures of their skins on the new K3, keep posting everyone!  I should have mine in my mailbox when I get home tonight.


----------



## Tigress780

I think the Moon Tree skin would look really good with the Fern AOT. I have that skin and am considering that Oberon cover.



Cindy416 said:


> I ordered a steel blue Amazon cover with the light this morning, but am still going to get an Oberon Avenue of Trees in either fern or green when it's available. (I have had a green World Tree and a fern Avenue of Trees. I like the fern AOT a bit better, for what it's worth, but it isn't as if I didn't like the green one.)
> 
> Would love opinions about skins and covers.
> 
> I've had the Stand Alone skin, which I absolutely love, and which would go well with my blue Amazon cover, but not such a good match with the fern or green Oberon. I also really like the Pixies skin. How important do you all think it is that the cover and the skin complement each other? Do you think there's any way that I could get by with either of these Oberons and one of these skins?
> 
> Stand Alone:
> 
> 
> Pixies:
> 
> 
> Oberons:
> 
> fern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Stand Alone skin really doesn't go well with either, so am leaning more towards the Pixies one.
> 
> Would love your thoughts.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I'd like to see this as a skin:










It's from the Vlad Studio website. The image is called Emotion.


----------



## Neo

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'd like to see this as a skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the Vlad Studio website. The image is called Emotion.


Oh wow!!!!! I would be all over this one and never look back! Any chance to put decalGirl and Vlad Studios in contact with each other and share your design with them?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Neo said:


> Oh wow!!!!! I would be all over this one and never loof back! Any chance to put declaGirl and Vlad Studios in contact with each other and share your design with them?


I'm going to send them an email about adding this design. They do already have some of the Vlad Studio stuff - just not this!


----------



## Cindy416

Tigress780 said:


> I think the Moon Tree skin would look really good with the Fern AOT. I have that skin and am considering that Oberon cover.


You're right. That skin would look great with the fern AOT. I went ahead and ordered the Pixies skin, and am sure I'll get the fern AOT when it's available. I got my skin today (matte version), and it's really pretty. Has enough of the fern color in it that I think it will be great with it. (I still have my fern Oberon for my K2, so I guess I could see how it looks. Duh.) I'm having trouble with the connection on the lighted Amazon cover, and CS is rushing me a replacement cover so that I'll have it tomorrow. (Can't beat CS overnighting it to me!) I'm going to wait until I get my replacement cover to determine if the problem is in the hinge of the cover or might be in the slot on my K3. I have a feeling that the problem is in the hinge, but I don't want to apply my new skin to my K3 and then find out that my Kindle has the problem.

Thanks again for the suggestion of the Moon Tree skin. Since I like to change skins occasionally, and they aren't very expensive, I'll keep that one in mind when I'm looking for another one. As for the fern AOT cover, I think you'd love it. It is my favorite of all of the cover/color combinations. The trees and the path draw me in, in much the same way that a good book does. The only thing missing from the cover is a bench placed alongside the path somewhere down the tree line. Every time I look at the cover, I imagine a bench there (with me on it!), so I guess my imagination can fill in the void. It really is a gorgeous cover.



Neo said:


> Wow, Neo. What a skin that would be!
> Oh wow!!!!! I would be all over this one and never loof back! Any chance to put declaGirl and Vlad Studios in contact with each other and share your design with them?


----------



## Neo

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm going to send them an email about adding this design. They do already have some of the Vlad Studio stuff - just not this!


Thank you thank you thank you, that would be so great!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks again for the suggestion of the Moon Tree skin. Since I like to change skins occasionally, and they aren't very expensive, I'll keep that one in mind when I'm looking for another one.


I had the Moon Stone skin for a while and loved that one too (with the Fern Forest from Oberon - worked really well, so I guess it would work well with the AOT too ) - just putting it out there for consideration...

Wow, Neo. What a skin that would be!

Right? 

But for now I'm excitedly waiting to go home where my new decal is waiting for me - not the most beautiful one, but I think it's cute and can see myself liking it a lot (it's the "got Ninja" skin - sorry but don't know how to make links from my PC, I use a Mac at home )


----------



## Jazzys Mom

@ KimberlyinMN - That would be an awesome skin! I hope they get together so we can see one. I'd buy that one in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Neo said:


> Thank you thank you thank you, that would be so great!!!!!!


This was the reply, which sounds promising:

Thank you for contacting us.

That is a pretty design. I will definitely email our artist department and see if that is a design that we can get from Vlad. It not something that we can do immediately but I will be sure to pass this along to the proper department.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.


----------



## Neo

KimberlyinMN said:


> This was the reply, which sounds promising:
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> That is a pretty design. I will definitely email our artist department and see if that is a design that we can get from Vlad. It not something that we can do immediately but I will be sure to pass this along to the proper department.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.


Oh wow, indeed!!!! And that was fast too, I'm impressed!!!

So I guess I will HAVE TO continue checking DG for new skins every so often... <sigh>...


----------



## Samantha

Neo said:


> - sorry but don't know how to make links from my PC, I use a Mac at home )


it's done the same way.

-typed on a Mac.


----------



## julip

Neo, here's your little guy - can't wait to see him on your K3! 

~fellow Mac user~



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KimberlyinMN - beautiful skin! That would be great to see it soon. I wish we could still get the matching wallpaper for the Kindles too. That design really suits the graphite.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Julip!!!! Just got my little guy, and getting prepped for installation now  

Samantha, on Mac I just right click an image and then select "copy image location" and then paste that between the image brackets here. On PC I don't get the "copy image location" and am not sure what the PC equivalent is (and yes, I am technically challenged  !)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Neo said:


> I just ordered the skin I wanted but which wasn't offered yet (Dark Fairy) - I just shopped by design and selected that I wanted it made for the K3. I wasn't charged extra for the custom skin.
> 
> I also went for matte, and applied the code GOMATTE, and it is still valid and takes $3 off (basically, the matte upgrade becomes free ).
> 
> Hope this helps others to make their decision


THANKS for the code. I'm not ordering for my k (still have my k1), but I have been wanting one for my mini hp.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Lisanr said:


> I'm not sure I will buy a skin for the graphite kindle. I bought one for the white kindles because I hated the white color. But I wish they would have an option to just get the front skin. I don't think I want to skin the back with the nice grip that is on the back.


I didn't find the graphite finish particularly grippy. I ordered Window and I like the shiny finish.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50102


----------



## KBoards Admin

Neo said:


> Thank you Julip!!!! Just got my little guy, and getting prepped for installation now
> 
> Samantha, on Mac I just right click an image and then select "copy image location" and then paste that between the image brackets here. On PC I don't get the "copy image location" and am not sure what the PC equivalent is (and yes, I am technically challenged !)


It's easier with Firefox than with IE when using a PC.

You can also use our Skins page to make links - http://www.kboards.com/skins. It's not always 100% up to date with DecalGirl's site but I try to keep it pretty close.


----------



## Samantha

I ordered (finally) for my K3 - this one



to go in a black Noreve case (whenever I get it)

and this one for my Kobo (to go into a red Noreve case)



The discount code of gimme10 worked.


----------



## Neo

Harvey said:


> It's easier with Firefox than with IE when using a PC.
> 
> You can also use our Skins page to make links - http://www.kboards.com/skins. It's not always 100% up to date with DecalGirl's site but I try to keep it pretty close.


thank you Harvey! And maybe that's the thing: I have Firefox on my Mac but IE on my work PC!

I did try the skins page here on KB (my second reflex!), but my little guy wasn't there


----------



## julip

I posted this in the discounts thread, but I'll repost here:

DecalGirl is offering a 20% off sale coupon this weekend! Your 'unique coupon code' has to be acquired through their Facebook page, by clicking the Promotions tab. Although the code can be emailed to others, I'm not 100% sure the code I was given can be used by more than one person since it says the coupon can be claimed by (my name) in the email.

Expires 9/6.

http://www.facebook.com/decalgirl

The Promotions app asks for access. After I received my code, I went into my Privacy settings and unchecked it.


----------



## Kathy

Got my skin today. Now my Baby K is all dressed up. I have to say getting the skin on those tiny next page and previous page buttons was a challenge. The previous page button on the right didn't line up as well, but it is still cute and the skin matches the cover perfectly. I'm super excited about that because I'm going to buy a red Oberon and now I know they should match.


----------



## julip

Beautiful combo, Kathy! You did a great job - it looks perfect. I agree about those little strips for the page turn buttons lol. I kept having to retry my placement!


----------



## Neo

Kathy, it's beautiful!!! And will go so well with the red Oberon Hummingbirds  ! I actually can't wait for you to have your final combo, lol!

Julip, I just realized that I thought (to myself) but never posted that I also love your skin: it's very classy (but somehow I'm not surprised that I do like your choices - oh, and I'm OCD too and totally understand the fussing issue as I did the exact same thing last night   ). I'm hoping to make it home before sundown today so I can take a picture of my K3 with its new skin (really simple in retrospective), but with which I'm very happy. I think I'm going to be very satisfied with simple/minimalistic but cute for a little while... Incidentally, I also got my Dark fairy skin (which I've had for the longest time on my K2 and dearly loved), and I'm not as in love as I used to be - maybe something to do with the positioning of the design on the skin I somehow find it more distracting and a little bit more in your face, and now I wonder if I'll ever use it  . I think the "got ninja" is my K3 skin, whereas the dark fairy was my K2 skin, and these times are now over...


----------



## julip

Thanks, Neo!  I am glad to hear you are loving your ninja. That's too bad about your Dark Fairy, but I can relate to different devices with different favorites. I love Zen Revisited on my iPad, but I couldn't imagine it on my K3. I wasn't even going to go with a skin for the graphite originally, but I decided I wanted to do what I could to keep the casing pristine, plus I like the personalization. I think I just like the more subdued look on the graphite for me. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I wasn't even going to go with a skin for the graphite originally, but I decided I wanted to do what I could to keep the casing pristine, plus I like the personalization. I think I just like the more subdued look on the graphite for me.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Pushka

I realize too that I undervalued personalization. I got my k3 and while I did like it, I kept looking at 'my' k2 and preferred it. I wasn't going to skin or cover the k3. Then of course I saw some of the beautiful combos here and changed my mind. I don't have the decal girl yet, but got the pink amazon cover yesterday and already I am liking the k3 much more. Get the hack thing happening, pop on the decal and I will be good to go. Lucky Oberon don't make pink covers though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Lucky Oberon don't make pink covers though.


I'd be bankrupt.....


----------



## Pushka

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd be bankrupt.....


And making sure we followed soon after


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just purchased (and the cancelled) a skin for my K3 using this design:
http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2365










I liked it until I clicked to see a larger image, not realizing that it was just a "thumbnail" of the entire image. First, I don't want a white border and second, there's a person in the flowers. This is seriously creepy to me. All I wanted was the flower design...  (Yeah, yeah... clowns scare me too.) The design is called _Among Us_. It's a design that currently isn't available for the K3 but you can have them make one for it.


----------



## Neo

I'm afraid my pics are not the greatest as it was already dark when I got home (because of Earl), but here is my little ninja 



















Edited to make the pictures a bit bigger!!! Couldn't see a thing on them... OK, now they are huge - I give up, sorry for all the space taken, hem...


----------



## drenee

Pushka said:


> Lucky Oberon don't make pink covers though.


OMG, I would LOVE a pink Oberon!!!!!
deb


----------



## Cindy416

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just purchased (and the cancelled) a skin for my K3 using this design:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it until I clicked to see a larger image, not realizing that it was just a "thumbnail" of the entire image. First, I don't want a white border and second, there's a person in the flowers. This is seriously creepy to me. All I wanted was the flower design...  (Yeah, yeah... clowns scare me too.) The design is called _Among Us_. It's a design that currently isn't available for the K3 but you can have them make one for it.


I have to agree with you. That's a bit creepy! Too bad the thumbnail didn't show the ghost girl.


----------



## Pushka

What oberon design would work with pink (I am thinking hot pink!) and this decal (just so that I stay on topic :










I am sure the Amazon cover will look fabulous.


----------



## Cindy416

Pushka said:


> What oberon design would work with pink (I am thinking hot pink!) and this decal (just so that I stay on topic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Amazon cover will look fabulous.


It reminds me a bit of the dragonfly cover. Not sure why, as there are no dragonflies in your skin, but the way the skin's design flows is a bit like the dragonfly cover.


----------



## 911jason

Neo said:


>


Steinbeck is rolling in his grave!


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> I'm afraid my pics are not the greatest as it was already dark when I got home (because of Earl), but here is my little ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to make the pictures a bit bigger!!! Couldn't see a thing on them... OK, now they are huge - I give up, sorry for all the space taken, hem...


Adorable. I love it. I' m glad it is bigger, you can see the little devils on the front better.


----------



## Kathy

Pushka said:


> What oberon design would work with pink (I am thinking hot pink!) and this decal (just so that I stay on topic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Amazon cover will look fabulous.


This is one of my favorites. You really don't have to match to the cover. When it is open all you really see next to it is the black. I finally gave up worrying about matching the cover and just started going with what I liked. Ok, not this time because I wanted it to be perfect for the first time, but I know I'll change in the next few months and I won't be as picky then.


----------



## julip

Neo - thanks for sharing your little Ninja! He makes me happy every time I see him.  That skin just disappears on the graphite! - it looks terrific!

Pushka, I agree with Kathy that your decal will go with just about anything - it's such a soothing scene with great blendable colors, I think any of the nature inspired ones would look wonderful with it. 

KimberlyinMN - I agree about that skin being creepy - what a rude surprise that was for an otherwise beautiful design! I don't like clowns either  , nor anything with eyes staring back at me lol. Luckily this has helped me cut down a lot of my list of skins I liked initially!

Another vote for a pink Oberon, or more pink covers in general! Can you imagine how saturated and beautiful Oberon could make a hot pink?


----------



## Neo

911jason said:


> Steinbeck is rolling in his grave!


LOL, you know, I had the exact same thought while I was taking the picture!!!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Kathy and Julip!!!! I do feel a bit ridiculous at how happy I am with my skin and how much I like it, considering it's just black with those 2 little guys (and they ARE little!) in the corners, but then again, whatever works, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's a picture of my skin. I really like it even though when I ordered it, I thought it was more pink than red. I was hoping it would match my pink cover. It's not as bright in real life as it looks in the picture. 









Anyone notice I'm missing the whole bottom row of buttons and the menu button? I just use the little cutout pieces.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a picture of my skin. I really like it even though when I ordered it, I thought it was more pink than red. I was hoping it would match my pink cover. It's not as bright in real life as it looks in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice I'm missing the whole bottom row of buttons and the menu button? I just use the little cutout pieces.


Clever. I love the skin and it really looks good with the graphite buttons. I think it will blend nicely with the cover.


----------



## thetonyclifton

Neo said:


> I'm afraid my pics are not the greatest as it was already dark when I got home (because of Earl), but here is my little ninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to make the pictures a bit bigger!!! Couldn't see a thing on them... OK, now they are huge - I give up, sorry for all the space taken, hem...


neo is that matte black as the background?


----------



## Neo

thetonyclifton said:


> neo is that matte black as the background?


Yes. But because it's matte, it doesn't seem as dark as it would in the glossy, and the difference with the graphite from the K3 is very faint.


----------



## sebat

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a picture of my skin. I really like it even though when I ordered it, I thought it was more pink than red. I was hoping it would match my pink cover. It's not as bright in real life as it looks in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice I'm missing the whole bottom row of buttons and the menu button? I just use the little cutout pieces.


WOW!!! I love it! I'm the opposite of you, I was afraid it would be too pink and I wanted it to be red. That's matte, too, isn't it? I think that will be my skin when I finally order my K3. Now I have to decide if I want a mocha or a red cover. I've already had red twice but that does seem to be my color.


----------



## kindlequeen

Sorry if it's a little pic heavy! Absolutely can't make up my mind! Help!
So I've got peacocks (not sure why I'm attracted to them right now).... mermaids.... and alice in wonderland! I already have the pink amazon cover pictured here:








but I'm thinking I might return it and get one of these two Oberon cases:















I would pair the dragonfly case with either of these skins:






















I love these for the peacock case:























And Alice has just caught my eye.... not sure which case I'd pair her with.... maybe an Oberon DaVinci cover?






































The last Alice one is my fave and I might ask Decalgirl to make it into a Kindle skin.... I usually have a cup of tea when I'm reading and a dear friend recently told me I should be playing Alice in Disneyland (as opposed to my day job selling houses)
ALL opinions welcome! If I get a decalgirl skin I need to decide soon.... the sale ends Monday night and I'm so indecisive I'll probably miss it!
PS- this lovely thread brought me to this forum - THANK YOU!


----------



## julip

kindlequeen said:


> Sorry if it's a little pic heavy! Absolutely can't make up my mind! Help!
> So I've got peacocks (not sure why I'm attracted to them right now).... mermaids.... and alice in wonderland! I already have the pink amazon cover pictured here:
> but I'm thinking I might return it and get one of these two Oberon cases:
> 
> I would pair the dragonfly case with either of these skins:
> I love these for the peacock case:
> And Alice has just caught my eye.... not sure which case I'd pair her with.... maybe an Oberon DaVinci cover?
> 
> The last Alice one is my fave and I might ask Decalgirl to make it into a Kindle skin.... I usually have a cup of tea when I'm reading and a dear friend recently told me I should be playing Alice in Disneyland (as opposed to my day job selling houses)
> ALL opinions welcome! If I get a decalgirl skin I need to decide soon.... the sale ends Monday night and I'm so indecisive I'll probably miss it!
> PS- this lovely thread brought me to this forum - THANK YOU!




Hi kindlequeen - welcome! Be prepared to discover things here you never knew you needed and have.to.have. 

Very nice choices! I'm partial to the blue peacock because I used that exact cover with my K2 - it was my first Oberon. Both are beautiful designs, though. I think they would also look really nice with your favorite Alice skin. I think since you have a story to go along with it, that one as a custom skin would be perfect!

For the skins, I like the first mermaid because of the blue in her tail, and I like the 2nd peacock with the deeper jewel tones of black and purple. But I really love that feather one! I really think you picked out some beauties - whenever I have this dilemma, I save all the skins to my desktop and open them around a picture of the cover. I'm usually able to go through a process of elimination and find one I can't stop opening up to look at again. Good luck!


----------



## Pushka

There are just so many skins that are beautiful and not enough kindles to put them on.  I bought "got Alice" for a kindle I bought from KB to give to a 24 year old girl called Alice, for Christmas.


----------



## Cardinal

KindleQueen, all of those are really nice!  I particularly like the Alices on the bottom row, very pretty.  The one on the left looks like it will work with your Amazon cover.


----------



## Cardinal

My K3 arrived today and it went straight from the box into its DecalGirl skin. While it is charging I snapped this picture:


----------



## 911jason

Very nice Cardinal! Looks great! =)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Cardinal said:


> My K3 arrived today and it went straight from the box into its DecalGirl skin. While it is charging I snapped this picture:


Love your skin, Cardinal. So tell me, are you anxious for Noreve to introduce their K3 covers? (Seems I remember you are a Noreve lover like me!)


----------



## Kathy

Cardinal, love the skin. It is beautiful.

KindleQueen, Love all of them, but the Peacock combos are beautiful. I had the Dragonfly Pond in the Fern color and it was beautiful. Whatever you pick will be perfect. Have fun deciding.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just purchased (and the cancelled) a skin for my K3 using this design:
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it until I clicked to see a larger image, not realizing that it was just a "thumbnail" of the entire image. First, I don't want a white border and second, there's a person in the flowers. This is seriously creepy to me. All I wanted was the flower design...  (Yeah, yeah... clowns scare me too.) The design is called _Among Us_. It's a design that currently isn't available for the K3 but you can have them make one for it.


I actually really looked at this skin and thought it beautiful! Was about to put it on my list of skins I want to purchase until I saw the figure in it. I thought it creepy too! Wish they made this without the figure as the flowers are really pretty!


----------



## Cindy416

Here's the Pixies skin from DecalGirl on my new K3:


----------



## Kathy

Cindy416 said:


> Here's the Pixies skin from DecalGirl on my new K3:


 So pretty. Love it.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Very pretty!


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks everyone!  I'm pretty sure I'm going to return my Amazon cover and get an Oberon.... the decision is tough though and they're a bit expensive.... I'm spending a little over 1/2 the cost of the Kindle just to dress it up?

Julip - you seemed to hone in on the skins I'm liking the most!  I didn't expect that!  I keep returning to the Alice laptop skin I found but I don't know how it would look on a Kindle so I'm hesitant or I'm sure that would be the one.  They're so much fun though!  Will let everyone know what I choose and post pics once my mind is made up!

Cindy - those Pixies are gorgeous!  They look spectacular with the Graphite Kindles!


----------



## Archer531

What brand or style are those later Alice in Wonderland skins They are certainly different then Decal Girl but they look interesting.


----------



## kindlek

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a picture of my skin. I really like it even though when I ordered it, I thought it was more pink than red. I was hoping it would match my pink cover. It's not as bright in real life as it looks in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice I'm missing the whole bottom row of buttons and the menu button? I just use the little cutout pieces.


Hmmm, I ordered this thinking it was more pink than red too. It's been shipped, guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Prazzie

Archer531 said:


> What brand or style are those later Alice in Wonderland skins They are certainly different then Decal Girl but they look interesting.


They are from Skin It. Alice and the White Hare design and Wandering in Wonderland. They don't appear to have skins for the Kindle 3 yet.


----------



## kindlequeen

Yup, they're from Skin it, I've seen some people who are really happy with their skins; I'm hoping they'll start doing the skins for the Kindle 3 soon!  I'm leaning towards Decalgirl though because they're matte and everyone here has such rave reviews of them!


----------



## Archer531

Well my wife got [dgk]Starry Night[/dgk] glossy from DG and loved it, now she has the matte Nadir style from DG too. I just got my Ocean Life matte skin from Decal Girl and I can't say enough good things about it. Checked out Skin It and they don't seem to have as many designs but they have some Movie, TV and other stuff that Decal Girl doesn't. But to be honest, I kinda dig getting a huge selection of many different kinda artists.


----------



## Basket lady

Ordered my first skin for my new K3, got it Friday, put it on immediately and loved it!  After having another weird rebooting while simply reading incident, I called CS to let them know about it.  Well, of course they decided to send me a new Kindle!  The next thing to pop in my head was, Oh NO, I just put on the new skin!  So I carefully, carefully pulled it off, put it back on the form it came off of (that was already sitting inside the carrier in the trash can) and smoothed it out as best I could.  It looks flat and smooth, so I hope that it will stick to the new Kindle that is supposed to arrive Tuesday.  Maybe I should just wait a week to make sure the new Kindle isn't having buggy issues as well though!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Basket lady said:


> Ordered my first skin for my new K3, got it Friday, put it on immediately and loved it! After having another weird rebooting while simply reading incident, I called CS to let them know about it. Well, of course they decided to send me a new Kindle! The next thing to pop in my head was, Oh NO, I just put on the new skin! So I carefully, carefully pulled it off, put it back on the form it came off of (that was already sitting inside the carrier in the trash can) and smoothed it out as best I could. It looks flat and smooth, so I hope that it will stick to the new Kindle that is supposed to arrive Tuesday. Maybe I should just wait a week to make sure the new Kindle isn't having buggy issues as well though!


If the skin isn't completely smooth when you put it on the new Kindle, just use a hairdryer set on low. It really does help shrink the stretched out spots.


----------



## Basket lady

Thanks for the tip!  I was just lucky it had only been on about 5 hours and hadn't been outside in the sun with it yet to set it on tight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kindlek said:


> Hmmm, I ordered this thinking it was more pink than red too. It's been shipped, guess I'll just wait and see.


It's very pretty and in person, isn't nearly as bright red as my picture shows.


----------



## 911jason

Basket Lady - if you can't get the skin applied right to your new K3, you might ask Kindle Customer Service for a credit, they've been known to do that when replacing skinned Kindles in the past. They'll just give you a gift card balance for the cost of the skin.


----------



## Basket lady

Great to know!  Do they do that even if I bought it direct from Decal Girl and not through Amazon?


----------



## 911jason

That's been the experience of some customers in the past, I can't say they'll definitely do it, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## minniemouse00

I like this skin







with this cover


----------



## Kathy

minniemouse00 said:


> I like this skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this cover


That is a very nice combo. They will go well together.


----------



## julip

minniemouse00, I have the [dg]Zen Revisited[/dg] on my iPad, with a red cover, and it looks gorgeous! It's a beautiful set.


----------



## AngieBatgirl

Here's mine:










That's the back, the front has the zombie boy in the top right and bottom left corners


----------



## kindlequeen

So I emailed Decalgirl and they can't give me a preview of the Alice skin I want because they've never done it in the e-reader format.... but I've seen skins by that artist (Meredith Dilman) including the one on here with the pink hibiscus girl and the hummingbird cover that come out good.  So I think I'm going to risk it.... anyone order a custom Decalgirl they didn't like?  Should I order a backup?  Chances are once I get one on, it's not changing (I have very shaky hands and will have to beg my hubby to put it on for me - he's not happy I want a skin at all so I'll be lucky to get one).


----------



## Pushka

I have ordered a couple of decalgirl designs that they had not yet cut for a kindle and they turned out great.  In fact, one of them became my favourite.


----------



## Prazzie

kindlequeen said:


> So I emailed Decalgirl and they can't give me a preview of the Alice skin I want because they've never done it in the e-reader format.... but I've seen skins by that artist (Meredith Dilman) including the one on here with the pink hibiscus girl and the hummingbird cover that come out good. So I think I'm going to risk it.... anyone order a custom Decalgirl they didn't like? Should I order a backup? Chances are once I get one on, it's not changing (I have very shaky hands and will have to beg my hubby to put it on for me - he's not happy I want a skin at all so I'll be lucky to get one).


I've ordered several custom designs and have been happy with all of them. No need to order a back-up. DG skins last for ages. I'm sorry your husband doesn't like the fact that you want a skin. Skins protect your devices from dirt and surface scratches, as well as personalising them. Having a beautiful skin on my devices makes me value them more and I feel that I get more enjoyment out of using them. They're no longer generic, they're _mine_. Everyone who sees my skinned devices comments on how beautiful they are. One waiter in a restaurant kept eyeing my phone every time he came to our table and eventually asked whether he could have a look at it!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Prazzie, do you have a DG skin on your phone too? Which one? I have been looking at them for several days now for my phone - I have an Lg env touch phone that right now has a pretty red cover but thought I would like something more personal


----------



## Prazzie

Jazzys Mom, yes, I have a Nokia N900 and I ordered a skin for it immediately. I first got Match Head, then I ordered a custom Frozen Dreams skin, which is on it now. I also have a Spring in Japan skin waiting and I've got a Green Spikes skin on the way! I change my phone's skin every time I change the screen protector. I use screen protectors from Clarivue.

Frozen Dreams


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Beautiful skins! Love [dg]Match Head[/dg]! May have to order that one for my phone!


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Minniemouse00, I have [dg]Zen Revisited[/dg] on my K1 (and paired with an Oberon Hokusai Wave in Navy), and I LOVE it!

I looked at the DecalGirl page this morning, and the Zen Revisited kind of camouflages (is that how you spell the word?) the 5-way switch, IMHO. When I look at the keyboard, the 5-way switch is where I look for orientation. Several of the skins seem to camouflage the key.

I like [dg]Haiku[/dg] a lot. I have the graphite K3 and like it, but I'd like to dress my Kindle, too. I especially like the way the 5-way switch seems to stand out, and I like that the < and > on the Next/Previous pages are highlighted and don't get lost on the sides. JMHO


----------



## kindlequeen

Prazzie, my husband's kind of a purist....  He refuses to have wallpaper on his computers and phone!  He thinks the kindle looks great as it is..... but he's not the reader - I am and I think the skins look gorgeous!  I have finally decided to go with Alice in Wonderland so when I look at my Kindle it will inspire me to be adventurous like she is!  I think he's also a little put off that I just got this expensive device as a gift from him and I'm only asking him for more stuff!


----------



## Prazzie

Oh, kindlequeen, I can totally identify with the "more stuff" issue. After my first time on the Accessories Board, I approached my family with a worried expression. I told them that I've just discovered that simply getting a Kindle wasn't nearly enough. There was one thread in particular about spotting Kindles in the wild and someone commented that she'd seen a lady with a NAKED Kindle, no skin, no cover! The woman had just put the Kindle into her handbag, without any protection. I told my family that I couldn't possibly allow my Kindle to be gossiped about and called "naked" behind its back, so I ordered a skin for it immediately. Luckily I'd had the foresight to order covers for it. I didn't want my Kindle to be picked on, lol!

When your husband has applied your gorgeous new skin, be sure to post photos of what your dressed Kindle looks like. I'm sure when he sees how happy you are with it, he'll be happy too.


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks Prazzie! He'll be happy when it's all put together and he sees me thrilled with it! I didn't even know they really existed for the Kindle 1 and didn't search for accessories so I enjoyed it naked with the original cover. I've tried the "protection" argument but it didn't work because he knows I'm so OCD about caring for my stuff and my Kindle 1 looked brand new when I resold it last month. I love this place and I'm so happy to meet like-minded people.

And since Decalgirl is having a sale.... so my phone's getting a skin too! Shhh.... don't tell him!


----------



## Prazzie

kindlequeen said:


> And since Decalgirl is having a sale.... so my phone's getting a skin too! Shhh.... don't tell him!


Lol, I love it!


----------



## corkyb

Yeah, I just ordered the [dg]pink tranquility[/dg] for my iphone, the [dg]turbulent dreams[/dg] for my ipad, and [dg]twilight lily[/dg] for the k3 I have not yet decided to purchase! Yeah, right. I have never skinned anything but my kindles and only once or twice. Oh, I skinned an ipod and it came out TERRIBLE. All wrinkley and crooked. Sure hope my iphone doesn't come out that way. 
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Oops, you just scared me there Harvey.  I was incorrect.  I order Her Abstraction for my iphone.  Love the way it's placed on their site.  But I had to run and check to make sure I didn't order the wrong skin.
Paula


----------



## Cardinal

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love your skin, Cardinal. So tell me, are you anxious for Noreve to introduce their K3 covers? (Seems I remember you are a Noreve lover like me!)


I do think a Noreve would be really nice! I can't wait to see what they come up with for the K3s.


----------



## Cardinal

Has anybody noticed a change in the screen after putting the Decal Skin on?

The background on my graphite K3 screen looks no different than than my K2 and I was expecting it to be whiter and brighter.  Since the Decal Skin doesn't leave a  border around the screen, maybe that is affecting it?  (I played with a Nook and covered up the screen except for a little bit and the background became darker, I think the black border around it helps the contrast.)

I immediately put my skin on, so I didn't get to see how the screen looks without a skin.


----------



## MAGreen

I ordered two skins...[dgk]Peacock Garden[/dgk] to go on my Graphite K3, and a custom Daydreamer for the white one. Both are matte, I love the look and feel of the matte!


----------



## Oregon Sal

New kindle owner here-
These skins are all beautiful but aren't they very distracting when you're reading?
Some of them seem so busy-


----------



## Archer531

Oregon Sal said:


> New kindle owner here-
> These skins are all beautiful but aren't they very distracting when you're reading?
> Some of them seem so busy-


Just depends I guess... I get pretty into books and don't notice them on my wife's. I think at first i'm checking it out in different lights and stuff because it's new but after that I don't really notice it. I mean when you're reading a real book do you notice what's the background behind the book wherever you're reading? I don't. I think if you like them then give them a shot... for 15 bucks it's not a huge gamble but I bet you'll love seeing it on the counter or coffee table with your hand picked skin on it.


----------



## kindlequeen

I just tried to order and the coupon code they gave me isn't working!  I'm pretty bummed out.... I thought the sale went through the 6th?  Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## 911jason

Maybe it was eastern time? So it ended at 9pm your time?


----------



## kindlequeen

Missed by 15 minutes.... just my luck!  Well.... better luck next time!  Still having second thoughts on the pattern anyways....


----------



## MrsZr8765

Hey everyone!

I'm new to this board and was looking for covers/skins. I picked a skin but can't decide on a cover. Which do you like? 

Skin:









Sleeve: This-









or this -









Thanks!


----------



## miafey

MrsZr8765 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this board and was looking for covers/skins. I picked a skin but can't decide on a cover. Which do you like?
> 
> Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeve: This-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


One vote for the first sleeve


----------



## Barbiedull

kindlequeen said:


> I just tried to order and the coupon code they gave me isn't working! I'm pretty bummed out.... I thought the sale went through the 6th? Anyone else having trouble?


I just checked and the code WANTACODE still works for 15% off if you can use that.

> Decal Girl


----------



## Prazzie

Welcome MrsZr8765! The polka dot sleeve is a winner!


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks Barbie!

Mrs Z- the polka dot one looks like a winner to me too!


----------



## Archer531

Well I am going against the grain and going for the teal sleeve with the leaves. It seems to match your skin better and that polka dot one looks like an eye chart for the color blind. Way to bright for me... they both look like fun though. Leave both on your screen for a while and when you walk by check out which one catches your eye more.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

The polka dot for sure! Love the skin you picked too! What skin is that?


----------



## rockstone

Archer531 said:


> Well I am going against the grain and going for the teal sleeve with the leaves. It seems to match your skin better and that polka dot one looks like an eye chart for the color blind. Way to bright for me... they both look like fun though. Leave both on your screen for a while and when you walk by check out which one catches your eye more.


+1 for the teal. Looks fantastic


----------



## Pushka

That is [dg]tweet[/dg] and I have that on my K2. I loved that design - nice and clean and a bit of fun too. I like plain kind of sleeves, I bought a couple from etsy from sakizome which were great. Not really into dots. The other one I preferred.


----------



## MrsZr8765

Thanks, everyone! Its just too hard to decide.  The skin is called "[dg]tweet light[/dg]".

Pushka- Those are from Etsy, too.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Thanks! I love that one! Like you said, really clean but pretty! It just went on my wish list!


----------



## Kathy

MrsZr8765 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this board and was looking for covers/skins. I picked a skin but can't decide on a cover. Which do you like?
> 
> Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This gets my vote.


----------



## kindlek

luvmy4brats said:


> It's very pretty and in person, isn't nearly as bright red as my picture shows.


Received mine today and you're right...not a bright, bright. I'm really liking it. This is the first matte finish I've had and I'm liking that too. Now, if that K3 would just show up!


----------



## Cardinal

rockstone said:


> +1 for the teal. Looks fantastic


Add another vote for the teal.


----------



## miafey

I ordered mine on Monday and it was shipped out today - not too bad!
I'm having peacock sky and sonnet for my k3, and Radiosity for my pre.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

miafey said:


> I ordered mine on Monday and it was shipped out today - not too bad!
> I'm having peacock sky and sonnet for my k3, and Radiosity for my pre.


That peacock one is so stunning! I'd like it even if it didn't have the bird on it. (Actually, I am trying to avoid any skins with "eyes", I'm weird that way.) I had Radiosity on my K2 and loved it! There's another skin that I like too that is similar. Black with swirly things on it, I just can't remember the name.


----------



## MrsZr8765

Got to love my husband's logic...

Me: I just can decide which cover I want. I love them both. Teal or Polka Dots?
H: Well I don't like the teal one so get the dotted one and we'll both be happy! 

LMAO! I love the logic and I ordered the polka dot one. I really did love them both and would have been happy with either.


----------



## Prazzie

Well, that makes me happy too, because that's the one I liked best. 

Be sure to post photos of that combo when you get it. It's going to be a stunner!


----------



## Archer531

Finally got my K3 last night and as predicted about 2 mins before I had to go out. I got back and got my skin on and downloaded all my books and cleaned up my collections from my wife's K2. Here are a few pics real quick (meaning didn't get a chance to take good pics, lol) of my K3 and my wife's K2 with her Nadir matte skin.


----------



## kimbertay

Archer531 said:


> Finally got my K3 last night and as predicted about 2 mins before I had to go out. I got back and got my skin on and downloaded all my books and cleaned up my collections from my wife's K2. Here are a few pics real quick (meaning didn't get a chance to take good pics, lol) of my K3 and my wife's K2 with her Nadir matte skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the skin on your K3, it looks great!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Wow! They both look great!


----------



## Kathy

Both skins are fabulous. Love them.


----------



## kindlequeen

Those are two gorgeous kindles!


----------



## julip

Both your and your wife's Kindles look terrific, Archer531! Among all the skins you were trying to choose between, I think you made the perfect choice!


----------



## AuburnSky

I've *finally* ordered a skin!! After much indecision, I kept coming back to one particular skin ... it was like seriously haunting me. LOL It hasn't been made up for the K3 yet, so here's a pic of it on the Nook.










It's kinda cool that I'll be the first one with it on the K3 and apparently on any Kindle (unless Decal Girl just decided not to load a pic of one made to Kindle ... doubtful). Anyway, now I just have to decide on a sleeve. I originally thought I'd get the Amazon orange lighted cover but I think I like reading on the K3 without a cover. Anyone found any nice looking orange sleeves? Or maybe turquoise?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

AuburnSky...I agree, that skin is breathtaking...and appropriate given your screenname!


----------



## Sendie

Archer531 said:


> Finally got my K3 last night and as predicted about 2 mins before I had to go out. I got back and got my skin on and downloaded all my books and cleaned up my collections from my wife's K2. Here are a few pics real quick (meaning didn't get a chance to take good pics, lol) of my K3 and my wife's K2 with her Nadir matte skin.


It does look great doesn't it? I couldn't figure out how to put a picture up, then we left for Pennsylvania and got back late last night before I could really try. I'm really loving how it looks and I'm glad you like it too.


----------



## Eilene

I LOVE the 2 darker Alice skins at the bottom. Where are they from?



kindlequeen said:


> Sorry if it's a little pic heavy! Absolutely can't make up my mind! Help!
> So I've got peacocks (not sure why I'm attracted to them right now).... mermaids.... and alice in wonderland! I already have the pink amazon cover pictured here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm thinking I might return it and get one of these two Oberon cases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pair the dragonfly case with either of these skins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these for the peacock case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alice has just caught my eye.... not sure which case I'd pair her with.... maybe an Oberon DaVinci cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last Alice one is my fave and I might ask Decalgirl to make it into a Kindle skin.... I usually have a cup of tea when I'm reading and a dear friend recently told me I should be playing Alice in Disneyland (as opposed to my day job selling houses)
> ALL opinions welcome! If I get a decalgirl skin I need to decide soon.... the sale ends Monday night and I'm so indecisive I'll probably miss it!
> PS- this lovely thread brought me to this forum - THANK YOU!


----------



## kimbertay

Eilene said:


> I LOVE the 2 darker Alice skins at the bottom. Where are they from?


Those are from skinit; they don't cover the page buttons but they do have some nice looking skins. I don't see any for the K3 from them yet though.

http://www.skinit.com/skins/disney_main


----------



## kimbertay

I found a pretty new skin on decalgirl today, it's called Your Heart.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

kimbertay said:


> I found a pretty new skin on decalgirl today, it's called Your Heart.


Oooh.. very pretty!!!


----------



## Archer531

I actually like that too, I like the 3-D look to the big heart on the back and I like the little touches of color on the front of the skin. I just think it's too much white for me on it but that looks pretty cool.


----------



## MrsZr8765

Ooh.. I like the Your Heart. Very cute..

And will do Prazzie. I hope to get everything next week sometime. Got an email today that the skin is shipped. Just waiting on the k3 and sleeve.


----------



## Prazzie

Great MrsZr8765, I'm excited for you!

Had a nice customer experience with Keith from DecalGirl. I'd ordered a custom skin, but the design was no longer available. He emailed me to let me know and asked me whether I wanted to select a different design. When I looked at the new designs, I saw that there were a couple of new ones, including "Your Heart" that kimbertay posted above, but the images wouldn't load. When I emailed Keith with my new selection, I told him about this and he explained that the designs were brand new and it could take up to 24 hours for the images to appear and he would wait until I could see them in case I wanted to change my order. How thoughtful was that?!

I saw that they have vampire fangs now, Nightwalker and Daywalker. With the popularity of the Twilight series, Sookie Stackhouse and True Blood, as well as the remake of Let the Right One In (Let Me In), I'm sure they will be very popular.


----------



## flutterby

AuburnSky said:


> I've *finally* ordered a skin!! After much indecision, I kept coming back to one particular skin ... it was like seriously haunting me. LOL It hasn't been made up for the K3 yet, so here's a pic of it on the Nook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool that I'll be the first one with it on the K3 and apparently on any Kindle (unless Decal Girl just decided not to load a pic of one made to Kindle ... doubtful). Anyway, now I just have to decide on a sleeve. I originally thought I'd get the Amazon orange lighted cover but I think I like reading on the K3 without a cover. Anyone found any nice looking orange sleeves? Or maybe turquoise?


I love that design!

What is it called?


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Someone mentioned somewhere that there is a discount code for Decal Girl skins. Does anyone know what it is? I'm seriously looking at "Light Tweet" or the butterfly skin for my K3. Mine will be in white so thought either of those would look good.


----------



## Prazzie

flutterby, that design is called [dgk]Fall Inspiration[/dgk].

I know that GIMME10 gives you 10% off, but I also saw a 15% discount code mentioned here recently. Sorry I can't find it right now, hopefully someone else will be able to help.


----------



## Barbiedull

Jazzys Mom said:


> Someone mentioned somewhere that there is a discount code for Decal Girl skins. Does anyone know what it is? I'm seriously looking at "Light Tweet" or the butterfly skin for my K3. Mine will be in white so thought either of those would look good.


WANTACODE is the 15% off code.


----------



## flutterby

Prazzie said:


> flutterby, that design is called [dgk]Fall Inspiration[/dgk].
> 
> I know that GIMME10 gives you 10% off, but I also saw a 15% discount code mentioned here recently. Sorry I can't find it right now, hopefully someone else will be able to help.


Thanks. I just saw it pop up on the kindle page a few minutes ago. Looks good on that one, too. Which means my list of possible skins is getting longer instead of shorter...


----------



## AuburnSky

Hippie2MARS said:


> AuburnSky...I agree, that skin is breathtaking...and appropriate given your screenname!


Thanks! I hope it looks as good in person as it does on the screen!  I'm excited to see how it comes out!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Finally caved and got a skin for my K3. After literally hours of deliberation, I finally settled on "[dgk]Peace Out[/dgk]"


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Thank you for the codes! I knew there was a code but couldn't find it! Now just have to decide which one I want! Thats the hard decision! lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

Prazzie said:


> Great MrsZr8765, I'm excited for you!
> 
> Had a nice customer experience with Keith from DecalGirl. I'd ordered a custom skin, but the design was no longer available. He emailed me to let me know and asked me whether I wanted to select a different design. When I looked at the new designs, I saw that there were a couple of new ones, including "Your Heart" that kimbertay posted above, but the images wouldn't load. When I emailed Keith with my new selection, I told him about this and he explained that the designs were brand new and it could take up to 24 hours for the images to appear and he would wait until I could see them in case I wanted to change my order. How thoughtful was that?!
> 
> I saw that they have vampire fangs now, [dgk]Nightwalker[/dgk] and [dgk]Daywalker[/dgk]. With the popularity of the Twilight series, Sookie Stackhouse and True Blood, as well as the remake of Let the Right One In (Let Me In), I'm sure they will be very popular.


Keith is awesome. I've told him the next time I get over his way (about 90 minutes away) I'm going to take him out to lunch.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I may be getting my Emotion skin!! I emailed Vlad of Vlad Studios to ask permission to use his image for a custom skin made by Decal Girl. He answered the same day and said I could. (Yay!) I sent an email to Decal Girl (Keith, actually) and included Vlad's reply to my permission request. I am ALMOST as excited as when I ordered my K3.  I had originally asked if they could make a custom skin with the image but Keith had said it would be a copyright violation, which I understand -- so having the designer's permission would make it possible!!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow KymberlyinMN, that's so nice, congratulations!!!!! I'm super envious though, care to order 2 ?? Just kidding but please don't forget to come back and post pics as soon as you get it!!!


----------



## Kathy

How exciting KimberlyinMN. That was so nice to let you use it and to get an answer back so quickly. How nice. Can't wait to see it on you K3.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I am very happy for you!  What is glowing in the picture?  Is that the sunset, a Faerie or some other glowing thingie?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I am very happy for you! What is glowing in the picture? Is that the sunset, a Faerie or some other glowing thingie?


Ha! I'm not sure what is glowing. I'm thinking just a light source.


----------



## leslieray

Hippie2MARS said:


> Finally caved and got a skin for my K3. After literally hours of deliberation, I finally settled on "Peace Out"


Very Pretty!!!!


----------



## manou

My favoured colour is fuchsia pink, I love shoes and I work in the fashion industry.... so this was the obvious choice for me


----------



## 911jason

That's pretty cool Manou... I think that's the best integration of a skin with the speakers I've seen so far.


----------



## Daisychain

A couple of new skins arrived on Decal girl. I rather like the look of this purple one.


----------



## Tigress780

AuburnSky, that is a beautiful skin! It would look amazing with an Oberon Tree of Life Cover in Saddle!!



AuburnSky said:


> I've *finally* ordered a skin!! After much indecision, I kept coming back to one particular skin ... it was like seriously haunting me. LOL It hasn't been made up for the K3 yet, so here's a pic of it on the Nook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool that I'll be the first one with it on the K3 and apparently on any Kindle (unless Decal Girl just decided not to load a pic of one made to Kindle ... doubtful). Anyway, now I just have to decide on a sleeve. I originally thought I'd get the Amazon orange lighted cover but I think I like reading on the K3 without a cover. Anyone found any nice looking orange sleeves? Or maybe turquoise?


----------



## manou

Daisychain said:


> A couple of new skins arrived on Decal girl. I rather like the look of this purple one.


I love the fading/dip dye effect on that.


----------



## manou

AuburnSky said:


> I've *finally* ordered a skin!! After much indecision, I kept coming back to one particular skin ... it was like seriously haunting me. LOL It hasn't been made up for the K3 yet, so here's a pic of it on the Nook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool that I'll be the first one with it on the K3 and apparently on any Kindle (unless Decal Girl just decided not to load a pic of one made to Kindle ... doubtful). Anyway, now I just have to decide on a sleeve. I originally thought I'd get the Amazon orange lighted cover but I think I like reading on the K3 without a cover. Anyone found any nice looking orange sleeves? Or maybe turquoise?


That looks stunning,I like the autumn kind of glow.


----------



## auntmarge

Daisychain said:


> A couple of new skins arrived on Decal girl. I rather like the look of this purple one.


Oh wow! And here I was just thinking I don't need a skin for the graphite....


----------



## unknown2cherubim

This is the skin I got. I hope it goes okay with my burnt orange lighted cover, but what Oberon would it go with? I have no style sense. I never have had.


----------



## Kathy

Everyones' skins are so pretty. Love dressing up my K.


----------



## KindleGirl

unknown2cherubim said:


> This is the skin I got. I hope it goes okay with my burnt orange lighted cover, but what Oberon would it go with? I have no style sense. I never have had.


I think this one would go great with the red hummingbird cover! I also have this skin and I have my K2 hummingbird cover to compare to it and I think it looks very nice!


----------



## babnaw

unknown2cherubim said:


> This is the skin I got. I hope it goes okay with my burnt orange lighted cover, but what Oberon would it go with? I have no style sense. I never have had.


Creekbed in Fern would probably go nicely with that.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

KindleGirl said:


> I think this one would go great with the red hummingbird cover! I also have this skin and I have my K2 hummingbird cover to compare to it and I think it looks very nice!


I was thinking the Red Hummingbird would go perfectly. The Creekbed in fern sounds lovely, too.


----------



## Kindlekelly

unknown2cherubim said:


> This is the skin I got. I hope it goes okay with my burnt orange lighted cover, but what Oberon would it go with? I have no style sense. I never have had.


This is the skin I ordered, and I have the red lighted cover. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

KindleGirl said:


> I think this one would go great with the red hummingbird cover! I also have this skin and I have my K2 hummingbird cover to compare to it and I think it looks very nice!



together by luxmissus, on Flickr

Niiiiiiiice, KindleGirl. I'm about 85% convinced this is the way I want to go. From the pix on the Oberon thread the hummingbirds are even prettier than they look on Oberon's site.


----------



## AuburnSky

Tigress780 said:


> AuburnSky, that is a beautiful skin! It would look amazing with an Oberon Tree of Life Cover in Saddle!!


Thanks! Yes, I thought that too, or maybe even Avenue of Trees. I kinda wanted a colorful cover but I've certainly been considering the Oberons!


----------



## AuburnSky

manou said:


> That looks stunning,I like the autumn kind of glow.


Yes, I thought so too. Autumn has always been my favorite season. I also love the little bits of the cool teal color.


----------



## heragn

PinkKindle said:


> I'm going with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't know how to make the pics the same size -- I thought I was doing good to get them in there at all!  It's a little bit different than my usual taste (my last skin was Her Abstraction) -- DH says it looks classy, like it's for a "grownup." LOL -- I'm getting it despite that.  I think it looks really nice with the graphite in the picture and that it will go great with dark interior of the pink lighted case!


This is absolutely STUNNING! I ordered my graphite k3 with the pink cover on Friday and have been debating on getting a skin for it. I think you just made up my mind for me! Thanks! *cough* enablers *cough* lol


----------



## corkyb

That is a gorgeous combination.


----------



## Candee15

unknown2cherubim said:


> together by luxmissus, on Flickr
> 
> Niiiiiiiice, KindleGirl. I'm about 85% convinced this is the way I want to go. From the pix on the Oberon thread the hummingbirds are even prettier than they look on Oberon's site.


Wow. That has such a classy, intellectual look. Love it!!!


----------



## Basket lady

Is it acceptable or uncool to sell a Decal Girl Skin that you don't like? I must say that I had already put it on for about 4 hours, got a call from Kindle CS about my reboot issue and they sent me a new K3, so I carefully peeled it back off and reattached it to the paper it came on. The cut out numbers are gone - I had thrown them away when I pulled them off. There might be a teeny tiny 1mm tear or bend in the one corner. Think anyone would buy it on ebay? I decided I really liked mine bare with just the graphite color again the inside of my Amazon cover. The [dg]Out West[/dg] design was really pretty, but I think it distracted m3 too much.


----------



## Daisychain

I'd sell it, & if you put that you can post worldwide I would have thought you'd do well. Decalgirl isn't so well known in the UK I only found out about them from forums, so I bet someone would buy it. It is one of my fave skins, beautiful colours, are you sure you want to sell it?


----------



## babnaw

If you do sell it, be sure to say that it was used because even if it was only on for a few hours, it might have stretched out a bit.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Candee15 said:


> Wow. That has such a classy, intellectual look. Love it!!!


 I finally ordered the Oberon to go with my Decalgirl skin as pictured. It is going to be just beautiful.


----------



## Kathy

unknown2cherubim said:


> I finally ordered the Oberon to go with my Decalgirl skin as pictured. It is going to be just beautiful.


I ordered the Hummingbird in red as well. I love your combo. I bought this skin for mine. The flower is a beautiful shade of red. I have it with the Amazon red cover right now.


----------



## NightReader

I got my skin on Friday ([dgk]Tranquility[/dgk] in the original finish) and put it on, but had trouble with the "button holes" this time.

When I put on my K2 skin, the skin peeled off the backing perfectly leaving the button holes behind.

This time, most of the button holes stayed with the skin and I had to pick them out with tweezers. Two gave me trouble, but I got them off without ripping or stretching the skin. But, if I wanted to do something with the button holes, two of them got ruined.

Does that happen normally? Should I have done something to the skin before I used it (put it in the freezer or something?) to make it let go of the button holes?

Anyway, it looks gorgeous, but I can't figure out an Oberon cover that looks good with it. I still love Roof of Heaven and the Hummingbirds in blue (and red) so would it be horrible to buy a cover that doesn't "match" the skin?


----------



## Kathy

I've had the holes stick as well, but most of the time they don't. I think that when they did the cut it just doesn't completely cut in spots.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kathy said:


> I ordered the Hummingbird in red as well. I love your combo. I bought this skin for mine. The flower is a beautiful shade of red. I have it with the Amazon red cover right now.


 I love that skin and combo. Who needs DTBs when we can carry around such art.


----------



## AlexJouJou

Here is what I'm considering. I've had all brown's before in the past...but I really love the [dgk]Haiku[/dgk] skin!


























Thoughts?


----------



## meglet

AlexJouJou said:


> Here is what I'm considering. I've had all brown's before in the past...but I really love the [dgk]Haiku[/dgk] skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


The [dgk]Haiku[/dgk] skin in really beautiful in person. I custom ordered it for my DXG and my K3 as my "fall" season skin, both in the matte finish. It turned out really well, although I haven't put it on yet as I'm waiting for the K3 Octovo case before I do.

It looks really nice with that DaVinci Oberon cover.


----------



## 4Katie

Kathy said:


> I ordered the Hummingbird in red as well. I love your combo. I bought this skin for mine. The flower is a beautiful shade of red. I have it with the Amazon red cover right now.


That is REALLY pretty!


----------



## Kathy

AlexJouJou said:


> Here is what I'm considering. I've had all brown's before in the past...but I really love the Haiku skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


This is so beautiful. It has to be one of the nicest combos I've ver seen.


----------



## Neo

Kathy said:


> This is so beautiful. It has to be one of the nicest combos I've ver seen.


I agree - another one though is yours !


----------



## Pushka

Well, I have good news and bad news. The bad news is that within a day of skinning my K3, the left side buttons stopped working. I thought it may have been the decal impeding it, but alas. So a replacement is on the way (which wont get to me until Friday as I live in Australia)

But the good news is, that I get to pick out a new decal, although I will try to resurrect the old one. Now, I also ordered a red lighted cover from Amazon, and I already have a pink one, so this little beauty is now on the radar.

What is the skin called? I love the hummingbird, but I cannot think of going there, unless, maybe, they made it in PINK!!!!



Kathy said:


> I ordered the Hummingbird in red as well. I love your combo. I bought this skin for mine. The flower is a beautiful shade of red. I have it with the Amazon red cover right now.


----------



## manou

AlexJouJou said:


> Here is what I'm considering. I've had all brown's before in the past...but I really love the [dgk]Haiku[/dgk] skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


That looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## KindleGirl

unknown2cherubim said:


> together by luxmissus, on Flickr
> 
> Niiiiiiiice, KindleGirl. I'm about 85% convinced this is the way I want to go. From the pix on the Oberon thread the hummingbirds are even prettier than they look on Oberon's site.


Glad you like it! I think it looks very pretty together!


----------



## auntmarge

AlexJouJou said:


>


I have to say that is the most beautiful and striking combination of a black cover and a skin I've seen. WOW!


----------



## jlee745

meglet said:


> The [dgk]Haiku[/dgk] skin in really beautiful in person. I custom ordered it for my DXG and my K3 as my "fall" season skin, both in the matte finish. It turned out really well, although I haven't put it on yet as I'm waiting for the K3 Octovo case before I do.
> 
> It looks really nice with that DaVinci Oberon cover.


Awesome selection!


----------



## AlexJouJou

Thank you all for the great input! It's for sure...I get paid on Wednesday and my fingers are just itching to get the items ordered! LOL  Thanks for the enablement


----------



## KimberlyinMN

AlexJouJou said:


> Thank you all for the great input! It's for sure...I get paid on Wednesday and my fingers are just itching to get the items ordered! LOL Thanks for the enablement


Don't forget to use a coupon code!!!


----------



## Kathy

Pushka said:


> Well, I have good news and bad news. The bad news is that within a day of skinning my K3, the left side buttons stopped working. I thought it may have been the decal impeding it, but alas. So a replacement is on the way (which wont get to me until Friday as I live in Australia)
> 
> But the good news is, that I get to pick out a new decal, although I will try to resurrect the old one. Now, I also ordered a red lighted cover from Amazon, and I already have a pink one, so this little beauty is now on the radar.
> 
> What is the skin called? I love the hummingbird, but I cannot think of going there, unless, maybe, they made it in PINK!!!!


The skin is [dgk]Hibiscus Fairy[/dgk]. There is pink in the skin. Everything from light pink to dark pink. It would be beautiful with a pink cover.


----------



## Kathy

Neo said:


> I agree - another one though is yours !


Thank you. I can't wait to get my Hummingbird cover.


----------



## CoffeeCat

If I was to pick up the K3, I'd go with Tree of Books: Kindle 3 Skin - Tree Of Books

I never picked up a skin for my K2, but I always thought they looked awesome.


----------



## Kathy

CoffeeCat said:


> If I was to pick up the K3, I'd go with Tree of Books: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50124?green=14316932282
> 
> I never picked up a skin for my K2, but I always thought they looked awesome.


That is a beautiful skin. Really like it.


----------



## brimus

I just ordered the Black (glossy) for my kindle 3 wifi to give it some protection and while I was at it I went ahead and got the black (glossy) for my iphone 3gs also. Not normal from the sounds of it but I should get my Kindle before my skins ... most seem to get the skin or case first.

Now I just have to decide on a case for my kindle so I can get it ordered.


----------



## AlexJouJou

CoffeeCat said:


> If I was to pick up the K3, I'd go with Tree of Books: Kindle 3 Skin - Tree Of Books
> 
> I never picked up a skin for my K2, but I always thought they looked awesome.


I love the Tree of Books! It's the one I just took off my K2i..it's a gorgeous fantastic skin. I highly recommend it. Not distracting at all reading and it has a nice understated elegance. IMHO of course!


----------



## MeganW

I special ordered the skin below and now it's available as a K3 skin (Red and Gold). It's gorgeous on my graphite K3, and the colors on it are amazing. It goes really well with my green Amazon lighted cover (still thinking about an Oberon cover -- maybe for as my b-day gift to myself in December).


----------



## unknown2cherubim

MeganW said:


> I special ordered the skin below and now it's available as a K3 skin. It's gorgeous on my graphite K3, and the colors on it are amazing. It goes really well with my green Amazon lighted cover (still thinking about an Oberon cover -- maybe for as my b-day gift to myself in December).
> <image snipped>


 MeganW, that is simply stunning. I'm jealous since I already ordered my skin.


----------



## MeganW

unknown2cherubim said:


> MeganW, that is simply stunning. I'm jealous since I already ordered my skin.


Thank you! I couldn't find one I was in love with, so I started looking at the general designs and found that one -- it's Red & Gold, by the way. I love it!


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> I special ordered the skin below and now it's available as a K3 skin (Red and Gold). It's gorgeous on my graphite K3, and the colors on it are amazing. It goes really well with my green Amazon lighted cover (still thinking about an Oberon cover -- maybe for as my b-day gift to myself in December).


That is probably the most gorgeous skin I've seen. Good choice, Megan!


----------



## AlexJouJou

I agree. That skin is beatiful. It looks really lifelike!


----------



## jlee745

Any thoughts for a skin for a blue Hollyhock?


----------



## Shirelda

kindlequeen said:


> I LOVE this skin.
> Is this a Decal Girl skin? Anybody know what is it called? Where I can find it?


----------



## Daisychain

Shirelda said:


> kindlequeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this skin.
> Is this a Decal Girl skin? Anybody know what is it called? Where I can find it?
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I'd seen this before...http://www.skinit.com/details1.php?resourceId=1856
Click to expand...


----------



## Kathy

MeganW said:


> I special ordered the skin below and now it's available as a K3 skin ([dgk]Red and Gold[/dgk]). It's gorgeous on my graphite K3, and the colors on it are amazing. It goes really well with my green Amazon lighted cover (still thinking about an Oberon cover -- maybe for as my b-day gift to myself in December).


Really beautiful. Love it.


----------



## MAGreen

I was also looking at the Red and Gold! I love that skin...may have to order it for round two of skinning! And it is such a natural design and so pretty that it can go with so many things.


----------



## Cindy416

Megan, be sure to let me know when you get tired of your Red and Gold skin, as you can be pretty sure I'll be getting one when you no longer have it. Wish it had been available a couple of weeks ago. I probably would have beaten you to it. It is a really stirring photo. Love it!


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> I special ordered the skin below and now it's available as a K3 skin (Red and Gold). It's gorgeous on my graphite K3, and the colors on it are amazing. It goes really well with my green Amazon lighted cover (still thinking about an Oberon cover -- maybe for as my b-day gift to myself in December).


An even better idea would be if you'd let me buy it for you for your birthday!


----------



## Cindy416

Megan, it just occurred to me that I can get the "Red and Gold" skin for my iPad if I want. That way, I won't be copying you quite so much. ;-).


----------



## brimus

I wonder if they have the option to have one made from a photo of your own. Would be nice as a photographer top have my own photo on my kindle skin.


----------



## Cindy416

brimus said:


> I wonder if they have the option to have one made from a photo of your own. Would be nice as a photographer top have my own photo on my kindle skin.


It seems as if I read that they do custom orders, so it wouldn't hurt to ask. The Red and Black one that MeganW has wasn't among their offerings when she contacted DecalGirl.


----------



## cbb77

Cindy416 said:


> It seems as if I read that they do custom orders, so it wouldn't hurt to ask. The Red and Black one that MeganW has wasn't among their offerings when she contacted DecalGirl.


They do indeed do custom skins. Simply email them and they will send you the template. Additionally I can send to you as well if you PM me your email address. I just received my custom skin yesterday and am relatively happy with it. Only issue is their template does not include guides for the front screen and keyboard; so if you are trying to line up an image in a specific spot you have to guess a little. I also have a mocked up guide I received from another member here that helped alot, but was still a little off from how DG actually cut the image. Overall, still recommended as there is nothing that beats having a one of a kind skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I found THE skin. I saw it on Facebook a few days ago and just can't get it out of my mind. It's the [dgk]Georgian[/dgk] skin done in black and white (custom) It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm all about the skin blending in with the device.


----------



## Cindy416

That is beautiful, Heather


----------



## Toby

That's so pretty, Megan.


----------



## julip

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I found THE skin. I saw it on Facebook a few days ago and just can't get it out of my mind. It's the Georgian skin done in black and white (custom) It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm all about the skin blending in with the device.


WOW. That is gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## 911jason

That is probably the best looking skin I've seen Heather. Wow!



cbb77 said:


> I also have a mocked up guide I received from another member here that helped alot, but was still a little off from how DG actually cut the image.


I've been wondering how that worked out... sorry to hear it wasn't accurate. =(


----------



## cbb77

911jason said:


> That is probably the best looking skin I've seen Heather. Wow!
> 
> I've been wondering how that worked out... sorry to hear it wasn't accurate. =(


Hi Jason, no worries it was really really close. About 95% accurate. I had some graphics I wanted centered between the side and screen and it's good up top but was a little off on the ones I placed closer to the keyboard. I'm a little anal and like to have it perfect, but I greatly appreciate your help. I think for most folks it will work out great. Again it may also be how DG lined up the skin to be cut. In anycase I'll post some pictures tonight. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MAGreen

25% off sale on MADART designs. Use code MADART915. Only good today!


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> That is probably the best looking skin I've seen Heather. Wow!


I think so too. I have an email in to DecalGirl to order it. <grin>


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I think so too. I have an email in to DecalGirl to order it. <grin>


I love the skin. That is so different.


----------



## teri

I'm waiting for this one ([dgk]Quiet Time[/dgk])...hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## Kathy

teri said:


> I'm waiting for this one (Quiet Time)...hopefully tomorrow...


I love this one. I like the others by the same artist too.


----------



## Candee15

teri said:


> I'm waiting for this one (Quiet Time)...hopefully tomorrow...


I'm still waiting for my K3 to be shipped and am looking at decals now. I love Quiet Time, too. What cover are you going to use


----------



## Archer531

First off I wanna say I love my [dgk]Ocean Life[/dgk] skin, and next will probably be that [dgk]Tropical Moon[/dgk] with the alien planet and wonderful deep blue colors. And secondly, i'm not really a flowers type of guy but man is this one beautiful skin with amazing colors and textures. Not suprising considering who painted it but still...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just received the matte "Library" and it is beautiful!  I had originally bought the "Peacock Garden" and though it was beautiful, it didn't move me....the "Library" does.  I bought the Oberon "de Vinci" to go with it.  To me, it looks like a door....a door to the library!


----------



## Cindy416

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just received the matte "Library" and it is beautiful! I had originally bought the "Peacock Garden" and though it was beautiful, it didn't move me....the "Library" does. I bought the Oberon "de Vinci" to go with it. To me, it looks like a door....a door to the library!


I had that same cover (matte, too) on my K2, with my favorite Oberon...Avenue of Trees in fern. Great combination. Now, I have the "Pixies" skin, which is really interesting and pretty. The library one reminds me a bit of the library in my home town when I was a little girl. Enjoy your combination.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Cindy416 said:


> I had that same cover (matte, too) on my K2, with my favorite Oberon...Avenue of Trees in fern. Great combination. Now, I have the "Pixies" skin, which is really interesting and pretty. The library one reminds me a bit of the library in my home town when I was a little girl. Enjoy your combination.


Thank you, Cindy. Does the "Pixies" skin look like Pixies? On the website, it looks like swirling colors. Either way, it is very pretty but I am curious.


----------



## Cindy416

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Thank you, Cindy. Does the "Pixies" skin look like Pixies? On the website, it looks like swirling colors. Either way, it is very pretty but I am curious.


I really don't see pixies in it. (Had I seen them, I probably wouldn't have bought it.) It is just a lot of beautiful swirling colors. (Shades of green with a bit of blue and some yellowy green) I just took it out of the case to look, and I can't see a single Pixie.  I bought it in the matte version, as I don't like to read in rooms with lots of light and then have the reflection drive me crazier than I already am. It's really a pretty skin.


----------



## Daisychain

Archer531 said:


> First off I wanna say I love my Ocean Life skin, and next will probably be that Tropical Moon with the alien planet and wonderful deep blue colors. And secondly, i'm not really a flowers type of guy but man is this one beautiful skin with amazing colors and textures. Not suprising considering who painted it but still...


I love this cover, but I wouldn't know what colour cover to put with it. I'm guessing the blue wouldn't match.


----------



## leslieray

Archer531 said:


> First off I wanna say I love my Ocean Life skin, and next will probably be that Tropical Moon with the alien planet and wonderful deep blue colors. And secondly, i'm not really a flowers type of guy but man is this one beautiful skin with amazing colors and textures. Not suprising considering who painted it but still...


THIS is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## leslieray

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I found THE skin. I saw it on Facebook a few days ago and just can't get it out of my mind. It's the Georgian skin done in black and white (custom) It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm all about the skin blending in with the device.


THIS is very pretty and unique too! Sort of reminds me of "Sacred" that I currently have on my K2i!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

Archer531 said:


> First off I wanna say I love my Ocean Life skin, and next will probably be that Tropical Moon with the alien planet and wonderful deep blue colors. And secondly, i'm not really a flowers type of guy but man is this one beautiful skin with amazing colors and textures. Not suprising considering who painted it but still...


Really nice. It looks like fabric. It isn't to flowery for a guy. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## luvmy4brats

leslieray said:


> THIS is very pretty and unique too! Sort of reminds me of "Sacred" that I currently have on my K2i!!!!!


That makes sense. It's from the same designer. This is the Georgian design (normally in red) but made in black and white.


----------



## Mauvaise

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I found THE skin. I saw it on Facebook a few days ago and just can't get it out of my mind. It's the Georgian skin done in black and white (custom) It's absolutely gorgeous! I'm all about the skin blending in with the device.


Holy cow - that's perfect! I imagine they are going to have so many emails about this one they will start offering it. I had to email about it also. Beautiful.


----------



## babnaw

Cindy416 said:


> I really don't see pixies in it. (Had I seen them, I probably wouldn't have bought it.) It is just a lot of beautiful swirling colors. (Shades of green with a bit of blue and some yellowy green) I just took it out of the case to look, and I can't see a single Pixie.  I bought it in the matte version, as I don't like to read in rooms with lots of light and then have the reflection drive me crazier than I already am. It's really a pretty skin.


If you look at the K2 pic with pixies, it looks like one pixie when you look at the whole image together. It's hard for me to describe, but kind of like those optical illusion pictures, you have to look at the "big picture" and then to me it looks like the swirls make one big pixie. However, on the K3 they cut off part of the image so it doesn't have that effect anymore. Pixies was one of the skins I was considering, until I saw how they layed it out on the K3 and that the big pixie affect was no longer there on the back of the device.


----------



## teri

Candee15 said:


> I'm still waiting for my K3 to be shipped and am looking at decals now. I love Quiet Time, too. What cover are you going to use


I'm ordering the lighted leather cover. I am torn between the green and burnt orange cover to match this skin. I was waiting for it to arrive before I order the cover. The skin arrived today and I'm leaning toward the green.

I am a little bit disappointed in the skin (other than the fact that I wish I had ordered the matte version). The back skin is just a tad too wide. The edge is right under the page turn buttons and restricts them on one side. I have tried repositioning several times and it is always one side or the other that loses the "crisp" click of the button. Maybe that shouldn't bother me, but it does. Perhaps I can trim it. Other than that the skin is gorgeous! I hate to hide the back with a cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just placed my order for that black & white custom skin. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Toby

I've had /have skins on all my kindles, except the K3. Those skins are gorgeous!!! I am trying so hard to hold off. What I'd like to know is, I thought people wanted the graphite version, like I have, so that their would be greater contrast between he case & screen. Huhhhhh! I wanna know!!   Should I skin or not to skin?


----------



## Cindy416

Toby said:


> I've had /have skins on all my kindles, except the K3. Those skins are gorgeous!!! I am trying so hard to hold off. What I'd like to know is, I thought people wanted the graphite version, like I have, so that their would be greater contrast between he case & screen. Huhhhhh! I wanna know!!  Should I skin or not to skin?


I wanted the graphite because the white is too light, and is distracting. I didn't think I'd probably put a skin on my graphite K3, but I looked at the skins on DecalGirl's website, and they were shown on graphite K3s and looked beautiful. So far, every skin I've seen on a graphite Kindle is beautiful. I'm really glad that I got a skin for mine.


----------



## 911jason

teri said:


> The back skin is just a tad too wide. The edge is right under the page turn buttons and restricts them on one side. I have tried repositioning several times and it is always one side or the other that loses the "crisp" click of the button. Maybe that shouldn't bother me, but it does. Perhaps I can trim it.


I believe NogDog posted that he had to trim his skin for this purpose and it worked great. An X-acto knife should do the trick.


----------



## Prazzie

teri said:


> I am a little bit disappointed in the skin (other than the fact that I wish I had ordered the matte version). The back skin is just a tad too wide. The edge is right under the page turn buttons and restricts them on one side. I have tried repositioning several times and it is always one side or the other that loses the "crisp" click of the button. Maybe that shouldn't bother me, but it does. Perhaps I can trim it. Other than that the skin is gorgeous! I hate to hide the back with a cover.


I came here to post this. I received my matte [dgk]Northern Lights Kindle 3 skin[/dgk] yesterday. I couldn't be happier - the design looks even better than on the screen, the colour is rich and deep (not quite as bright as in the photos, but it's been rainy and overcast here, so everything looks "bluer" than it really is!) and the new matte texture DG started using is fantastic. They mentioned on their Facebook Fan Page that they've recently changed the type of matte coating they use on their skins, so if you have a matte skin more than a couple of months old, be aware that the newer matte skins look and feel different. I definitely think it's an improvement.

I wasn't feeling so great yesterday, so I dragged myself out of bed, fetched the skin from the post office, stuck it on and crawled back into bed. It was only when I whipped out my K3 in the doctor's waiting room this morning that I noticed my left-hand buttons had lost their click. The buttons on the right were clicking just fine, the ones on the left felt a bit smooshy and didn't make a clicking sound, but they still worked. So after a brief period of panic where I thought my buttons were broken, I checked the back of the Kindle. Just as teri said, the skin is a smidge too wide and it was interfering with the button's ability to click all the way back.

So of course I took a hair dryer to it. I heated the skin up and peeled the whole thing off. I repositioned it, but then it was too far left. I took it off again and took a lot of care to position it perfectly. There were quite a lot of air bubbles and ridges and folds in the skin. I just kept blasting it with hot air and smoothed everything out and eventually, I got it absolutely perfect. All my buttons are clicking again. Killing two birds with one stone, I then turned on the very hot little Kindle to check for slow page turns and indeed, they were noticeably slower. So heat is definitely a factor.

Anyway, Northern Lights with a blue Amazon cover, plus a close-up of the design. They've also got "[dgk]Southern Lights[/dgk]", which is this exact design in pink. It would go perfectly with the pink Amazon cover.


----------



## MAGreen

Beautiful Kombo!


----------



## 911jason

That's another design that would probably look great in black & gray...


----------



## teri

Wow Prazzie, that is beautiful!  I still need to fix my skin...I didn't get to it last night.


----------



## CoffeeCat

unknown2cherubim said:


> MeganW, that is simply stunning. I'm jealous since I already ordered my skin.


Beautiful!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I received my skin the other day. I ordered "Lilly". I wasn't really happy with it so contacted Decalgirl and if I pay shipping I can return that skin and they will send me the one I want! So I returned it to them today (I hadn't opened the packaging for the skin - just the outer packaging) and they are sending me Tweet Light! Great company to let me do this!


----------



## Toby

Sorry for the typos in my previous post. I didn't realize that the white case had a glare. I had the K1 & K2, but had skins on both. Seeing the pretty skins, I had been wondering if a white case kindle would have been a better choice. I'm glad you, Cindy, commented on that. I was wondering if Prazzie & others compained to Decal Girl about the skins from being too wide & preventing the clicking of buttons?


----------



## Prazzie

Toby said:


> I was wondering if Prazzie & others compained to Decal Girl about the skins from being too wide & preventing the clicking of buttons?


I didn't complain, because it was fixable. It's only the back panel and I'd say it's a 100% fit, which means that even you stick it down even a hair's width to the side, you're going to have overlap. If I couldn't get it to work, I would have complained. If others experience the same issue and would like to inform DG, post here, then I'll be happy to send an email reporting the problem as well.

Jazzys Mom, why didn't you like Lily? Did you just not like the design any more, or the placement or what? That's really nice of them to take it back.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Prazzie - I ordered it on impulse. Had just been notified that my Kindle was shipped so had to have a skin! lol Went looking and Lilly was among that 25 or so that I had on my list. I really,really liked the Tweet Light but since my Kindle was white thought I'd better get something else so picked Lilly on impulse because it was colorful. After receiving it I waited a full day just to open the package and when I looked at it I just knew it wasn't me! Not that it isn't a beautiful skin - just not for me. I contacted Decalgirl and found that I could return it (I hadn't opened it - just the outside packaging) and get Tweet Light if I would consent to pay for the shipping, which I did. Happy now!  It should be here in a week or so. They will ship as soon as they receive Lilly back and I sent it back yesterday


----------



## flameweaver

Prazzie said:


> I noticed my left-hand buttons had lost their click. The buttons on the right were clicking just fine, the ones on the left felt a bit smooshy and didn't make a clicking sound, but they still worked. So after a brief period of panic where I thought my buttons were broken, I checked the back of the Kindle. Just as teri said, the skin is a smidge too wide and it was interfering with the button's ability to click all the way back.
> 
> So of course I took a hair dryer to it. I heated the skin up and peeled the whole thing off. I repositioned it, but then it was too far left. I took it off again and took a lot of care to position it perfectly. There were quite a lot of air bubbles and ridges and folds in the skin. I just kept blasting it with hot air and smoothed everything out and eventually, I got it absolutely perfect. All my buttons are clicking again. Killing two birds with one stone, I then turned on the very hot little Kindle to check for slow page turns and indeed, they were noticeably slower. So heat is definitely a factor.


Thanks for the heads-up! I'm waiting for my skin (I ordered Edge of Enchantment) and now will be veeeeery careful when putting the back skin on. Or would you recommend trimming the back just a smidge before applying it?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got notice this morning that my custom skin shipped. If I'm lucky, I'll get it tomorrow (I'm only an hour away) If not, I should have it Wednesday.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My custom skin just arrived but the placement is not the same as my mock-up. They moved the design up by about 2"-2.5". I just sent them an email about this because I am not happy with what I received.  I was sooooo excited to open the package and then sooooo disappointed. I know they have good customer service so I'm hoping they will fix this.

This is what I wanted my skin to look like:









This is a replication of what the front skin looks like, including how horribly dark it is. If they hadn't changed the lighting of the image, I could live with it, but it is WAY darker. (Note that this is an image that I manipulated to look like the skin, this isn't a scan of the skin. I almost think the skin looks a little darker.) The top of the image below is what is at the very top of the skin. (I really wanted the falling leaves as shown in my image above to be at the top of the skin - well, I wanted the placement and shading as shown too.)


----------



## Barbiedull

KimberlyinMN said:


> My custom skin just arrived but the placement is not the same as my mock-up. They moved the design up by about 2"-2.5". I just sent them an email about this because I am not happy with what I received.  I was sooooo excited to open the package and then sooooo disappointed. I know they have good customer service so I'm hoping they will fix this.


That's a huge difference. I hope you get a replacement.


----------



## Neo

Oh Kimberly, what a disappointment  . Your mock-up is so gorgeous, why would they do that? I really hope they make it right by you though! Please let us know!


----------



## Cindy416

I agree. Your mock-up is great. Hope they send you one that looks like you intended for it to look.


----------



## Prazzie

flameweaver said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I'm waiting for my skin (I ordered Edge of Enchantment) and now will be veeeeery careful when putting the back skin on. Or would you recommend trimming the back just a smidge before applying it?


No, you don't want to have to mess around with trimming it. The way I first applied it was by lining up the skin around the speaker area. That didn't work. Rather start by lining up the skin as close as possible to the edge of the Kindle (one of the longer sides). That's how I got mine to fit perfectly. Now, if your skin is not as wide as mine and ends up looking skew, don't blame me  Just pull it off gently and reposition it. The skin isn't terribly sticky, it only becomes properly stuck after it's been on for a couple of hours. I pulled mine off the next day and it was fine.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KimberlyinMN said:


> My custom skin just arrived but the placement is not the same as my mock-up. They moved the design up by about 2"-2.5". I just sent them an email about this because I am not happy with what I received.  I was sooooo excited to open the package and then sooooo disappointed. I know they have good customer service so I'm hoping they will fix this.


Whew! I was sent the template so that I could make the custom file myself. (The awesome support person had put the file together himself and the original .jpg wasn't big enough, right quality, etc.) They will replace the skin for free. I do so love Decal Girl!


----------



## PraiseGod13

KimberlyinMN said:


> Whew! I was sent the template so that I could make the custom file myself. (The awesome support person had put the file together himself and the original .jpg wasn't big enough, right quality, etc.) They will replace the skin for free. I do so love Decal Girl!


I'm so glad they're replacing it because your original is awesome. Keep us posted!


----------



## flameweaver

Prazzie said:


> No, you don't want to have to mess around with trimming it. The way I first applied it was by lining up the skin around the speaker area. That didn't work. Rather start by lining up the skin as close as possible to the edge of the Kindle (one of the longer sides). That's how I got mine to fit perfectly.


Thanks for the advice! My skin came today and after following your instructions it did indeed fit perfectly.

Here's the back view










and here it is peeking out of the sleeve I made yesterday










-mb


----------



## joolz

Look! Luvmy4brats' custom skin is up as a regular order now! The Kindle image is broken at the moment but you can see the pattern on the left:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/52800

It's my favorite so far! The graphite is a tad too plain for me, but I didn't want something colorful either.


----------



## luvmy4brats

YAY! That's what I was hoping for. 

(although I have to say, it wasn't mine. Someone on Facebook did it first, I just stole their idea)


----------



## BLB

I ordered the da Vinci in Saddle from Oberon because it looked so much like an old (brown) leather book, and I was thinking of (maybe) Quest to go with it. Now that I've seen other people's pictures of Saddle I'm really worried it's going to be orange and I'm at a loss. Has anyone else gotten da Vinci in that color, and is it very orange?

















Also, Luvmy4brats, did you end up getting matte or glossy on Tungsten? It's a beautiful skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think the da Vinci saddle and Quest DecalGirl will look fantastic together. 

I like the matte. I'll probably ne wr go back to the glossy again. The matte is almost the same texture as the Kindle itself.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

"Peace Out" has arrived!


----------



## AuburnSky

BLB said:


> I ordered the da Vinci in Saddle from Oberon because it looked so much like an old (brown) leather book, and I was thinking of (maybe) Quest to go with it. Now that I've seen other people's pictures of Saddle I'm really worried it's going to be orange and I'm at a loss. Has anyone else gotten da Vinci in that color, and is it very orange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Luvmy4brats, did you end up getting matte or glossy on Tungsten? It's a beautiful skin.


ooo, I love this combination!


----------



## AuburnSky

Prazzie said:


> I wasn't feeling so great yesterday, so I dragged myself out of bed, fetched the skin from the post office, stuck it on and crawled back into bed. It was only when I whipped out my K3 in the doctor's waiting room this morning that I noticed my left-hand buttons had lost their click. The buttons on the right were clicking just fine, the ones on the left felt a bit smooshy and didn't make a clicking sound, but they still worked. So after a brief period of panic where I thought my buttons were broken, I checked the back of the Kindle. Just as teri said, the skin is a smidge too wide and it was interfering with the button's ability to click all the way back.
> 
> So of course I took a hair dryer to it. I heated the skin up and peeled the whole thing off. I repositioned it, but then it was too far left. I took it off again and took a lot of care to position it perfectly. There were quite a lot of air bubbles and ridges and folds in the skin. I just kept blasting it with hot air and smoothed everything out and eventually, I got it absolutely perfect. All my buttons are clicking again. Killing two birds with one stone, I then turned on the very hot little Kindle to check for slow page turns and indeed, they were noticeably slower. So heat is definitely a factor.


Oh, I wish I had read this before applying my skin. Mine too was a smidge too large and I could not, for the life of me, get it right. Even had Hubby try and he couldn't either. I didn't think about blasting it with the blowdryer. In the end, I end up just trimming it around the buttons with an exacto knife. I didn't cut it super evenly though so if you look closely, you can tell. Luckily the skin is dark and blends in with the graphite.


----------



## MAGreen

From Decalgirl's Facebook page-
"the votes are in - you picked John E. Shannon as this week's favorite artist! Save 25% on all non-custom skins featuring his artwork today only using the code JES922."
ENJOY!


----------



## Mauvaise

joolz said:


> Look! Luvmy4brats' custom skin is up as a regular order now! The Kindle image is broken at the moment but you can see the pattern on the left:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/52800
> 
> It's my favorite so far! The graphite is a tad too plain for me, but I didn't want something colorful either.


So excited! And glad I waited - I was about to buy it as a (more expensive) custom. Now I can justify buying it!


----------



## Prazzie

flameweaver said:


> Thanks for the advice! My skin came today and after following your instructions it did indeed fit perfectly.
> 
> Here's the back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mb


Looks great! Which design is that?


----------



## teri

Oh, I had just about decided that I didn't like any of the Oberons enough to spend the $$$ but that da Vinci is gorgeous and I love the skin too!

I broke down and purchased another skin, Coral Peacock. I wanted to see the matte skins and I thought this one would be perfect with the green Amazon lighted cover. Plus I see a lovely little sunflower peeking through on the front of the cover.  Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## bordercollielady

Prazzie said:


> Looks great! Which design is that?


Looks like Edge of Enchantment:

http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2087

I ordered Day Dreamer by the same artist.. Love her work:

http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2085


----------



## Prazzie

bordercollielady said:


> Looks like Edge of Enchantment:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2087
> 
> I ordered Day Dreamer by the same artist.. Love her work:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2085


Aah yes, I recognise Daydreamer. Thanks for the name of Edge of Enchantment. With all the time I spend on DG's site, I would expect to know all the designs by now, but that one didn't look familiar at all. Now I feel like a bad fan, I'll have to go study harder.


----------



## MAGreen

I love the DayDreamer! That's the one I had custom made for my white K3. It looks great!


----------



## flutterby

I just got my matte finish 'Fly Me Away' skin today. I love it. Looks a lot better in person than my cell phone pictures show...


----------



## Pushka

bordercollielady said:


> Looks like Edge of Enchantment:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2087
> 
> I ordered Day Dreamer by the same artist.. Love her work:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/2085


Sara Butcher - I ordered this one for my son's girlfriend for Christmas - the 'pixie' even looks like her! (She is receiving a K2 from a lovely KB'er, along with a few other of my family)









And I already have this one:









but I tore it removing it when I had to send it back to Amazon. Soooo, I then ordered this one:









And, um, this one too!


----------



## kimbertay

flutterby said:


> I just got my matte finish 'Fly Me Away' skin today. I love it. Looks a lot better in person than my cell phone pictures show...


I love that one! It might have to be my next one!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Everyone's skins look so pretty! I'm still waiting for my Tweet Light to get here!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Decal Girl just notified me that my Tweet Light is on its way! That was sooo quick! I just sent the other skin back on Friday last week and they already got it and have the new one out. Great company!


----------



## Kathy

flameweaver said:


> Thanks for the advice! My skin came today and after following your instructions it did indeed fit perfectly.
> 
> Here's the back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is peeking out of the sleeve I made yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mb


Beautiful skin. I love the colors.


----------



## Vet

meglet said:


> For the Burgundy Red case:
> 
> 
> 
> Try one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this link should take you to all designs featuring various shades of "red:" Red Designs (That was "Other Ways to Shop\Shop By Design\Filter by Color" if the link doesn't work.


Thanks! I ordered the burgundy/red cover too!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My beautiful custom Decal Girl skin arrived today! I apologize that the photo is kind of blurry. This picture shows the colors the closest to what I see.  The image is by Vlad Designs. This is exactly what I wanted!! I also made a "matching" screensaver. I put a black border around the image and at the bottom I have "If found, please call xxx or email xxx." I also have my phone number and email address as my Kindle's name so that it shows at the top of the screen if they turn it on. And, when I use the password, I have my phone number as the password hint. I'm also thinking about writing my contact info on the back of the K3 (on the skin). Overkill? Well...... I'd like to think that there are lots of honest people out there. 

The actual skin looks like the mock-up. I'm not sure why my picture kind of looks like there is a little red in it. I suppose I could have touched up the photo, but... nah... 










And this was my mock-up:


----------



## Prazzie

I'm so glad it all worked out, KimberlyinMN. That looks really great, nice job with lining up the screensaver, too.

You should post a picture of the back, as well.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Prazzie said:


> I'm so glad it all worked out, KimberlyinMN. That looks really great, nice job with lining up the screensaver, too.
> 
> You should post a picture of the back, as well.


Well, I would..... but I trimmed some off one of the sides and it doesn't exactly look perfect. Before I trimmed it, it looked like my mock-up.  I had quit putting the back skins on my K2 and I probably should have just left the back off this one too. I always use my lighted cover, so no one ever sees the back.


----------



## nurseminako

Hi. I'm new to the forum and just recently got my first Kindle, which I love. I've been obsessing about what kind of cover I wanted, and when I found out about the Decalgirl skins, it was even worse, with hundreds of gorgeous designs to choose from. 
I've been in a pink phase lately, so I figured I would just get a pink lighted cover, and was looking at the Flashback skin to go with it. 








But, then I thought that maybe what I really wanted was a red cover, and this skin was speaking to me:






















I posted the orange cover, too, just because I think that's the ideal color cover to match the skin, but I just like red better myself, in general.


----------



## chilady1

Hey Nurseminako:

That's my combination as well.  I ended up going with DecalGirl After the Storm and I paired it with the Burnt Orange cover.  It is a great combo - I have gotten a lot of compliments on it.  Take care.


----------



## Pushka

I think you cant go wrong chilady, but the second set, with the orange case and decal would look extra lovely.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

nurseminako said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and just recently got my first Kindle, which I love. I've been obsessing about what kind of cover I wanted, and when I found out about the Decalgirl skins, it was even worse, with hundreds of gorgeous designs to choose from.
> I've been in a pink phase lately, so I figured I would just get a pink lighted cover, and was looking at the Flashback skin to go with it.
> <snipped>
> But, then I thought that maybe what I really wanted was a red cover, and this skin was speaking to me:
> <snipped>
> I posted the orange cover, too, just because I think that's the ideal color cover to match the skin, but I just like red better myself, in general.


I think the burnt orange is rather out-of-the-ordinary and goes with the the skin. I do get compliments on my burnt-orange lighted cover.


----------



## nurseminako

So, I did order a red cover, but now I'm all second guessing my choice - the orange is just perfect for the skin I like. I think I'll just wait until I have the cover in my hands before I decide for sure. LOL maybe I should have ordered both & compared them. 
So, since I'm buying stuff on a whim, what's this I hear about handbags?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

nurseminako said:


> So, I did order a red cover, but now I'm all second guessing my choice - the orange is just perfect for the skin I like. I think I'll just wait until I have the cover in my hands before I decide for sure. LOL maybe I should have ordered both & compared them.
> So, since I'm buying stuff on a whim, what's this I hear about handbags?


@nurseminako, the bag thread is one of the most pernicious threads I've ever seen on any message board. Sirens like Sandpiper and Kindled Spirit and KimberlyinMN abide there and create untold (and expensive) havoc. I've now bought three handbags in 1 month, but I'm done now, I tell you.

Take this advice from a kindly-meaning stranger: Avoid it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

unknown2cherubim said:


> @nurseminako, the bag thread is one of the most pernicious threads I've ever seen on any message board. Sirens like Sandpiper and Kindled Spirit and KimberlyinMN abide there and create untold (and expensive) havoc. I've now bought three handbags in 1 month, but I'm done now, I tell you.
> 
> Take this advice from a kindly-meaning stranger: Avoid it!


Don't listen to her. That thread is completely harmless. Just a couple of ladies showing off a couple of mediocre purses they picked up. It's just a little thread, there's been hardly any notice of it at all.  Trust Me 

<inserts evil laugh>


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> I've now bought three handbags in 1 month, but I'm done now, I tell you.


_Right_... You know you _want _it, you know you _need _it, you know you _love _it....

LOL


----------



## KimberlyinMN

unknown2cherubim said:


> @nurseminako, the bag thread is one of the most pernicious threads I've ever seen on any message board. Sirens like Sandpiper and Kindled Spirit and KimberlyinMN abide there and create untold (and expensive) havoc.


And... I'm just the friendly elf providing links to eBay auctions.  Although I have managed to buy four of the darn things - but they were really good deals. (Especially the large Sutter zip top AND the matching zip clutch for only $70.)


----------



## Candee15

Luvmy4brats said:


> Don't listen to her. That thread is completely harmless. Just a couple of ladies showing off a couple of mediocre purses they picked up. It's just a little thread, there's been hardly any notice of it at all.  Trust Me
> 
> <inserts evil laugh>


Then why can't I stay away from that board? And why do I have all those new bags in my closet? <lol>


----------



## bluemoonjules

..and back to the subject of skins.....

I have just put on the Arctic Kiss skin, looks good with the steel blue Amazon cover.


----------



## Vet

Luvmy4brats said:


> Don't listen to her. That thread is completely harmless. Just a couple of ladies showing off a couple of mediocre purses they picked up. It's just a little thread, there's been hardly any notice of it at all.  Trust Me
> 
> <inserts evil laugh>


Harmless? Ha 

Do the Decal Girl skins still require shrinking or trimming?


----------



## CoffeeCat

> Do the Decal Girl skins still require shrinking or trimming?


I saw somewhere (maybe on this thread?) that someone was having problems getting their K3 skin to fit without having a gap at the top of the screen, but I haven't heard any other complaints about the fit.

I just received Before the Storm in matte finish. It compliments the view out my window quite nicely.


----------



## Vet

LoL! I'll go ahead and order one! I'm not very good with an exacto knife.


----------



## bluemoonjules

No problem at all, fitted perfectly.  I started from the top on the back, and the keypad on the front.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

CoffeeCat said:


> I saw somewhere (maybe on this thread?) that someone was having problems getting their K3 skin to fit without having a gap at the top of the screen, but I haven't heard any other complaints about the fit.


Black Lace Flower in matte. Here you can see the gap:










Here's the overall:










So it's annoying, but you get used to it.


----------



## Vet

Not bad at all! It looks good with the graphite!


----------



## CoffeeCat

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Black Lace Flower in matte. Here you can see the gap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the overall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's annoying, but you get used to it.


Beautiful skin! I agree, that must be annoying but the gap doesn't look so bad because it's tiny and sort of blends with the colors in the skin.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I think you notice it more if you're looking for it. I'm just training myself not to. Hopefully DecalGirl fixes this with other skins, though!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just saw this skin and had to share:









Isn't it gorgeous


----------



## Archer531

I think it might be too bright for me on the front but man are those some beautiful shades of red!   And the whole look of burning magical flowers or something is mesmorizing or something. I like it!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just saw this skin and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous


It is. Seriously gorgeous. Is it new?


----------



## luvmy4brats

unknown2cherubim said:


> It is. Seriously gorgeous. Is it new?


It's the first time I've ever seen it. I know for sure it's new for the K3, but not sure how new it is to the site.

It is a bit bright for me as well, but it really caught my eye


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's the first time I've ever seen it. I know for sure it's new for the K3, but not sure how new it is to the site.
> 
> It is a bit bright for me as well, but it really caught my eye


Well, it looks like it would work great with the graphite and a black dragon Oberon. I think the black would highlight it yet calm it so it wouldn't be over-powering. Not that I need to trade skins or buy another Oberon but that is really, really eye-catching.


----------



## GreenThumb

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just saw this skin and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous


Wow! That IS gorgeous! I think I even gasped when I saw it!


----------



## Prazzie

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just saw this skin and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous


 

Being obsessed with DecalGirl, I have a folder on my pc called "DecalGirl Entire Collection". In that folder, I have saved every single DecalGirl design. I _knew_ I hadn't seen that one before. I checked the design gallery now, I see it's the latest design. "Flower of Fire". WOW! And they've added another Van Gogh. Wonderful, I love it when they add new designs.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

unknown2cherubim said:


> @nurseminako, the bag thread is one of the most pernicious threads I've ever seen on any message board. Sirens like Sandpiper and Kindled Spirit and KimberlyinMN abide there and create untold (and expensive) havoc. I've now bought three handbags in 1 month, but I'm done now, I tell you.
> 
> Take this advice from a kindly-meaning stranger: Avoid it!


WHO, Me  I've never been called a siren before...I likeee it


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Did you guys see the code that is good for today only? *FAVORITES *-- 25% off any skin. Too bad I don't need any skins.


----------



## Cindy416

KimberlyinMN said:


> Did you guys see the code that is good for today only? *FAVORITES *-- 25% off any skin. Too bad I don't need any skins.


Darn! I ordered a new skin for my K3, as well as one for my iPad two days ago. It's bad enough that I forgot to submit a code for 10% or 15% off, but now there's a 25% off one. Geesh.


----------



## Tatiana

I was on the fence about a skin but with the 25% off, I made up my mind and ordered it this morning. I chose Coral Peacock to go with my red Amazon cover on my white K3:


----------



## CoffeeCat

That 25% off is so tempting!

Here's my Before the Storm skin:


----------



## Neo

unknown2cherubim said:


> Well, it looks like it would work great with the graphite and a black dragon Oberon. I think the black would highlight it yet calm it so it wouldn't be over-powering. Not that I need to trade skins or buy another Oberon but that is really, really eye-catching.


Now you had to go and say that right Just exactly what I was thinking, and as it happens, I have a black dragon Oberon cover 

You are such an enabler - actually, both you AND Luv who posted this new STUNNING skin in the first place 

And now I just HAVE to go and order it  On the bright side: to day was the day, with the 25% off!!!!! 

  

ETA: I just ordered... No resistance power whatsoever!!!!


----------



## Archer531

Don't feel bad Neo... look back a few pages and you'll see pics of my [dgk]Ocean Life[/dgk] skin for my K3.... and now with 25% off i'm so tempted to get the other skin I wanted. And my skin is only weeks old really... *sigh*


----------



## Cindy416

Suppose DecalGirl would give me the discount from two days ago that I forgot to apply? It was WANTACODE, and I didn't notice the code section in the checkout process. I've ordered before and always used a code. Of course, this time I ordered two kinds of skins.


----------



## Cindy416

Archer531 said:


> Don't feel bad Neo... look back a few pages and you'll see pics of my Ocean Life skin for my K3.... and now with 25% off i'm so tempted to get the other skin I wanted. And my skin is only weeks old really... *sigh*


My skin is only about a month old, but I'm replacing it. I bought "[dgk]Pixies[/dgk]" from DG, and it's quite pretty, but my daughter showed me the one called "[dgk]Red and Gold[/dgk]," which is a couple of fall trees against a stormy sky. It's absolutely beautiful, as I love fall colors and stormy skies, so I ordered it a couple of days ago, and even bought the same skin for my iPad. I feel a bit silly tossing away my "Pixies" skin, but I love the other one so much more. (My new Oberon, Avenue of Trees in fern, which I had for my K2 and loved, will be arriving on Monday. It needs the new skin to complement it.) I'm so good at rationalizing..


----------



## Neo

LOL, thanks Archer and Cindy, you guys are the best !

The thing is that I first ordered the [dgk]Dark Fairy[/dgk] - which was the skin I had for the longest time on my K2, and LOVED LOVED LOVED it - I tried to change a few times but always came back to it. I kind of felt it was MY skin (if you know what I mean, lol).

Then, one day after I ordered Dark Fairy, I couldn't resist the [dgk]Got Ninja[/dgk] skin and went for that too. So I got both. I put on the Got Ninja first, and I really liked it. But then I got my Oberon, and the Dark Ninja was covered by a strap in one corner, and looked decapitated by the bungee in the other, lol. So took that one off (OK, this was like 10 days ago), and put on the Dark Fairy. And you know what? The Dark Fairy is just not doing it for me anymore . The way they placed the design is different from the way it was on the K2, and I just don't like it - I find it annoying and distracting, and was actually thinking just last night that I may just do away with any skin for a while (waiting for Gelaskins to offer the matte, which is going to happen "soon", whenever that is, according to their CS).

And then Luv had to post that new [dgk]Flower of Fire[/dgk], and I just...crushed 

But all in all, this is my third skin since I got my K3 end of August, hem ... I really hope this one works out well for me - still trying to find THE one, like Dark Fairy was on my K2...

Archer, I LOVE your [dgk]Ocean life[/dgk], and remember very well why you "crushed" on it . Which one is the other one you want?

Cindy, I really think the [dgk]Red and Gold[/dgk] will look terrific with your AOT!!!


----------



## Vet

Flower of Fire is beautiful!

I also like.


----------



## teri

Tatiana said:


> I was on the fence about a skin but with the 25% off, I made up my mind and ordered it this morning. I chose Coral Peacock to go with my red Amazon cover on my white K3:


I got this one last week (to go with my green cover) and let me say that the colors on the computer do not do it justice! The colors are so rich in person! I got the matte finish. You will love this one, for sure.


----------



## Archer531

Neo said:


> Archer, I LOVE your Ocean life, and remember very well why you "crushed" on it  . Which one is the other one you want?


Thanks, I think I love it too... or at least like it a LOT! I dunno.... I really wanted this one because it's got some great shades of Blue and I love the whole feel of a peaceful ocean on some other planet with a great view of some other world. I really was all set for this one until I saw Ocean Life. I have a few hours left to decide.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My "[dgk]Lettereater[/dgk]" skin just arrived today. I don't want to open the package because I am currently still loving my custom skin.  I doubt I could remove a skin to reuse it. _Doo-doo-de-doo... what to do, what to do..._


----------



## iamjenwith1n

I have finally narrowed it down....to 2! I have to make a decision by midnight tonight.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

iamjenwith1n said:


> I have finally narrowed it down....to 2! I have to make a decision by midnight tonight.


I like the top one!!


----------



## Archer531

The top one has such beautiful colors but it's not too bright. I almost wish it had something besides that cartoon tree thing on it... maybe even just the colors or something. Get that one!


----------



## Neo

Iamjenwith1n: the top one is gorgeous!

Archer: really like that blue one too! Did you get it?

KimberlyinMN: is your custom skin the one with the tree branches from Vlad Studios? That skin is simply stunning!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Neo said:


> KimberlyinMN: is your custom skin the one with the tree branches from Vlad Studios? That skin is simply stunning!


Yep!! That's the skin I have right now.  I really like it. I _almost_ wish I had two Kindles so that I could use both skins without removing one.


----------



## Neo

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yep!! That's the skin I have right now.  I really like it. I _almost_ wish I had two Kindles so that I could use both skins without removing one.


Oh, I totally understand: I too would be super reluctant to take the skin off as I have had zero luck re-using them after removing them


----------



## iamjenwith1n

I am just about to get #1....now, what cover does it go with?  Oberon?  Amazon w/built in light?

What do you think?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

iamjenwith1n said:


> I am just about to get #1....now, what cover does it go with? Oberon? Amazon w/built in light?
> 
> What do you think?


I'm partial to the lighted Amazon covers.  As boring as this sounds, I have the black cover. That way it's pretty easy to have any skin on it without the worries of things clashing.


----------



## Cindy416

iamjenwith1n said:


> I have finally narrowed it down....to 2! I have to make a decision by midnight tonight.


I had the Stand Alone skin (the blue one above) and absolutely loved it! I don't think I would have ever gotten tired of it. I was given my favorite Oberon (Avenue of Trees in fern), and the Stand Alone skin didn't go very well with the cover, so I got the Library skin. I really think you'd love the blue skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> And then Luv had to post that new [dgk]Flower of Fire[/dgk], and I just...crushed


I'd say sorry, but I'm not really. That skin is gorgeous and I wanted SOMEONE to get it...

And I'm on my 2nd skin on my K3. I had one and didn't care for it, than found the black/grey one I have now. It's perfect for me.


----------



## AmberLi

Must... remember... there's NOTHING wrong... with ... the... skin... I... have!!!

You guys really are bad influences


----------



## luvmy4brats

AmberLi said:


> Must... remember... there's NOTHING wrong... with ... the... skin... I... have!!!
> 
> You guys really are bad influences


But look, just look at how gorgeous this one is...



Luvmy4brats said:


> I just saw this skin and had to share:


----------



## 911jason

You're EVIL!


----------



## Archer531

911jason said:


> You're EVIL!


And she's a Mod too so we can't even stop her!!!


----------



## AmberLi

Luvmy4brats said:


> But look, just look at how gorgeous this one is...


It really is, but fortunately it clashes with my pink cover... and NO I don't need a fourth/fifth/sixth/seventh cover!!!!!  (depending on what counts as a "cover")

I had three different skins in my cart, but I keep putting off buying actual books because I've already spent so much on accessories, so I was barely able to reign it in.... this time!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Archer531 said:


> And she's a Mod too so we can't even stop her!!!


Sometimes I think Harvey was on somethin' when he made me a mod over here. I can cause lots of trouble....


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ She's a great enabler. Hall of fame material.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Harvey said:


> ^ She's a great enabler. Hall of fame material.


As if the members here needed any help in enabling ...


----------



## cyclefreaksix

Here's mine in the DG skin called Dark Burl (I think!):


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> Sometimes I think Harvey was on somethin' when he made me a mod over here. I can cause lots of trouble....


     



Harvey said:


> ^ She's a great enabler. Hall of fame material.


You were hoping she'd enable people, and that they'd click through the links here and make some money for the KB, right, Harvey? (Whatever your reason, she's great!)


----------



## CoffeeCat

cyclefreaksix said:


> Here's mine in the DG skin called Dark Burl (I think!):


Love the skin and the combo with your satchel.


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'd say sorry, but I'm not really. That skin is gorgeous and I wanted SOMEONE to get it...


LOL: well, mission accomplished 

And now of course I can't wait to get it - will definitely post pics when I get it (hopefully sometime next week?)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

cyclefreaksix said:


> Here's mine in the DG skin called Dark Burl (I think!):


Beautiful, but I'm more interested in your satchel.  It looks like it perfectly fits your Kindle.


----------



## Tubbytoes

I can't decide which cover to get to go with:









Now I've been trying to decide for a couple weeks now on which cover to get and I'm stuck between four beautiful Oberon K3 covers:
Either red or purple. Leaning more towards red on this one. "Hummingbird"
















"Da Vinci" Blue:









and the last one..."River Garden" in red.









Thanks for any advice and help in choosing!


----------



## Eilene

Tubbytoes said:


> I can't decide which cover to get to go with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've been trying to decide for a couple weeks now on which cover to get and I'm stuck between four beautiful Oberon KS covers:
> Either red or purple. Leaning more towards red on this one. "Hummingbird"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Da Vinci" Blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the last one..."River Garden" in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice and help in choosing!


I love the red Hummingbirds with it!!!


----------



## Eilene

cyclefreaksix said:


> Here's mine in the DG skin called Dark Burl (I think!):


Beautiful!!! I love the case!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Eilene said:


> I love the red Hummingbirds with it!!!


Ha!! I was going to vote for the blue covers. Maybe the blue hummingbird?

The skin looks like it would go with either the red or blue, it just depends which color you want to bring out. To me, the blue is a more soothing color than red. (But I do like red!) My closet is full of blue, red, and purple. (With a few of the others tossed in there.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cindy416 said:


> You were hoping she'd enable people, and that they'd click through the links here and make some money for the KB, right, Harvey? (Whatever your reason, she's great!)


Well, as you know, this site runs on love and affiliate sales. So, Heather helps us out in both those areas.


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> But look, just look at how gorgeous this one is...


Ya think it will go with hot pink?


----------



## bcrtj457

Pictures of my pretty new kindle 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmy4brats

Harvey said:


> Well, as you know, this site runs on love and affiliate sales. So, Heather helps us out in both those areas.


<grin> I do my best...


----------



## teri

cyclefreaksix - that is an AWESOME combo! Very stylish and classy!

Curses on the person who posted the 25% off code.  I had to get one more skin (because 2 wasn't enough):



I know it is crazy-wild but it will look stunning with my green cover. It was hard to narrow it down and I really wanted the first one that iamjenwith1n posted but it doesn't have enough green to go with my cover...makes me wish I had gotten the "boring" black like KimberlyinMN.


----------



## Vet

Heather is also very much loved here!


----------



## cyclefreaksix

unknown2cherubim said:


> Beautiful, but I'm more interested in your satchel.  It looks like it perfectly fits your Kindle.


It's a perfect fit, in fact!! More info on the satchel here:

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/83-Leather-Bags-SaddleBack-Leather-Pouches


----------



## corkyb

teri said:


> cyclefreaksix - that is an AWESOME combo! Very stylish and classy!
> 
> Curses on the person who posted the 25% off code.  I had to get one more skin (because 2 wasn't enough):
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is crazy-wild but it will look stunning with my green cover. It was hard to narrow it down and I really wanted the first one that iamjenwith1n posted but it doesn't have enough green to go with my cover...makes me wish I had gotten the "boring" black like KimberlyinMN.


That's gorgeous! Makes me wish I had seen it yesterday


----------



## luvmy4brats

teri said:


>


The version of this skin with the white background, called Kaleidoscope, is what started my love of DecalGirl. I saw it on somebody's Nintendo DS at gymnastics one night and figured it would be a good way for the kids to be able to tell them apart (we had 2 white ones). I let them go online and pick a couple out and then I discovered I could get some for my iPod and cell phone.. That was about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## 911jason

...and now she's a majority stockholder.


----------



## teri

911jason said:


> ...and now she's a majority stockholder.


LOL, no doubt...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I should be.


----------



## parakeetgirl

I ordered an Oberon case- Singing Wolf in chocolate, and the name of my Decalgirl skin is Flower of Fire.Just waiting for them to arrive. http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/800/ak3-flwrfire.jpg


----------



## Cindy416

parakeetgirl said:


> I ordered an Oberon case- Singing Wolf in chocolate, and the name of my Decalgirl skin is Flower of Fire.Just waiting for them to arrive. http://www.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/800/ak3-flwrfire.jpg


That will be a gorgeous combo. I love the Flower of Fire skin. Please post a photo of your dressed up K3 when it's ready.


----------



## drenee

Tubbytoes, welcome to Kindleboards.  I love the Hummingbird cover.  I personally love purple, but if you prefer the red I think it will look great also.  Let us know which one you decide to get.
deb


----------



## meglet

I had my first DecalGirl disappointment this weekend. I'm trying to limit myself to one skin per season, and for fall I ordered the Haiku skin, which looks great on the site, and even better in person:



Unfortunately, when I put it on my K3, I find the leaf on the front extremely bright and overpowering. Even more unfortunately, I tore my Infinity skin when removing it from the K3. 

So for now, I guess I'll be leaving Infinity on the DXG, picking up the Gelaskins "Bookshelf" skin temporarily for my K3 (it was my first ever skin, I miss the fun pattern) and then next time DecalGirl has a sale I'll order World's Edge Winter for both Kindles:



Of course I did this just one day to late to catch this week's 25% off DecalGirl discount.


----------



## frazzm737

Just dressed my new K3 in its first skin. I found the skin to be easier to apply on the K3 than the K2. It helped that the skin is dark to match the graphite. With the white K2, I always had white showing around a dark skin. The only hard part was working with the tiny page turn button pieces, but with patience I finally got it just right. I did trim just a smidge off the sides on the back piece so that I wouldn't have it interfering with the page turn buttons as some have reported. I think it looks very nice!


----------



## Tubbytoes

drenee said:


> Tubbytoes, welcome to Kindleboards. I love the Hummingbird cover. I personally love purple, but if you prefer the red I think it will look great also. Let us know which one you decide to get.
> deb


Thanks for the welcome! I LOVE purple, its my favorite color, but from every picture I've seen I have fallin' for the red covers. So I think its going to be red hummingbirds.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tubbytoes said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I LOVE purple, its my favorite color, but from every picture I've seen I have fallin' for the red covers. So I think its going to be red hummingbirds.


The red Hummingbirds is GORGEOUS! I had one on my K2. (I love the purple covers too.. I've had a couple different ones)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

frazzm737 said:


> Just dressed my new K3 in its first skin. I found the skin to be easier to apply on the K3 than the K2. It helped that the skin is dark to match the graphite. With the white K2, I always had white showing around a dark skin. The only hard part was working with the tiny page turn button pieces, but with patience I finally got it just right. I did trim just a smidge off the sides on the back piece so that I wouldn't have it interfering with the page turn buttons as some have reported. I think it looks very nice!
> <snipped>


I think it is a gorgeous cover, very classy.


----------



## Archer531

Decal Girl, oh how I hate you!!! I have a skin on my K3 that I love. I have another one I love that I have resisted getting and now they get a new artist who has all these great ocean and sea life themed art skins. I really really love some of these designs... man....  I may have to get one of these.

http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/David_Dunleavy


----------



## Candee15

Archer531 said:


> Decal Girl, oh how I hate you!!! I have a skin on my K3 that I love. I have another one I love that I have resisted getting and now they get a new artist who has all these great ocean and sea life themed art skins. I really really love some of these designs... man....  I may have to get one of these.
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/David_Dunleavy


I'm in such trouble. Those are what I have been wanting.


----------



## teri

Candee15 said:


> I'm in such trouble. Those are what I have been wanting.


*sigh* I just got my new skin today and it is gorgeous. I now have 3...I must resist...Archer531 isn't helping.  I'd ask Candee15 to hold my hand as we resist together but from what I've seen around here she would probably drag me to decalgirl...or perhaps she would carry me there in one of her ginormous handbags....


----------



## Neo

OK. So I got my Flower of Fire a couple of days ago, and immediately stuck it on my Kindle. And I have to say: I don't like it at all ! It's just not that cool or good looking as on the pictures, somehow too grainy, and all in all disappointing . I was soooo excited 

So, to console myself, I just ordered the blue dragon one that they just added 










Really hope I will like that one better - but at the very least it should be a bit more discreet


----------



## Candee15

teri said:


> *sigh* I just got my new skin today and it is gorgeous. I now have 3...I must resist...Archer531 isn't helping.  I'd ask Candee15 to hold my hand as we resist together but from what I've seen around here she would probably drag me to decalgirl...or perhaps she would carry me there in one of her ginormous handbags....


I don't know about that. First of all, I'm resisting the decals...for now...although I love dolphins!!!

As far as the handbags, I've been returning more than I've bought <g>. I'm even going to offer a really beautiful raspberry embossed sasha for sale. I'll have to go back on the other board and see if anyone is interested in it. It's NWT and gorgeous.


----------



## Archer531

teri said:


> *sigh* I just got my new skin today and it is gorgeous. I now have 3...I must resist...Archer531 isn't helping.  I'd ask Candee15 to hold my hand as we resist together but from what I've seen around here she would probably drag me to decalgirl...or perhaps she would carry me there in one of her ginormous handbags....


Who me?  At least these came out after she did that 25% off everything sale that day last week. Speaking of weak... I really want like 4 of those. Heck, in my defense I only posted like half of his designs.


----------



## teri

Archer531 said:


> Who me?  At least these came out after she did that 25% off everything sale that day last week. Speaking of weak... I really want like 4 of those. Heck, in my defense I only posted like half of his designs.


Yeah, but I had to follow the link and found one I really like...I'm going to resist...I think...


----------



## Archer531

teri said:


> Yeah, but I had to follow the link and found one I really like...I'm going to resist...I think...


Which one is it? Post it here so we can talk you into...errr...out of it.


----------



## teri

Archer531 said:


> Which one is it? Post it here so we can talk you into...errr...out of it.












Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

teri said:


> Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it is gorgeous and in the scheme of things that is a pretty inexpensive piece of art which you'll enjoy for a long time.

Don't buy it.


----------



## meglet

teri said:


> Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, no can do, as I've just added that one to my DecalGirl "wish list!" Thanks a lot. 

I finally had a chance to replace my unliked Haiku DecalGirl skin with my Gelaskins Bookshelf skin. I'd forgotten how much I like this pattern, and it goes really well with the blue (and probably pink or green) Amazon cover. However, I've been spoiled by how nice DecalGirl skins are, in particular how easy they are to put on. A couple points excerpted from my Amazon review of the Gelaskin:



> *The cutouts for the letters and screen aren't stamped very well, so peeling the skin off the backing it comes on is tricky, to say the least. I had to carefully work about half the letters loose from the skin, trying to peel them out without tearing the skin itself in those itty bitty skinny sections between the letters. The poor stamping of the cutout for the screen results in a feeling almost that the skin is tearing as it peels away from the cutout left behind.
> 
> *Applying this skin takes quite a bit of fidgeting. I get bored with designs and change the skins on my Kindle often, so I can generally apply a skin from the other company I've been using in 5-7 minutes. This skin from Gelaskins took nearly 20 minutes to apply, as the letters and screen edges were really hard to line up properly. Applying the back was even worse, as the back skin is about 1mm too wide, which means that one side or the other will block the "Next Page" button from clicking properly when pressed. (The button works, it just feels very "mushy.") In the end, I lined the skin up along the top and one side, then took a pair of scissors and trimmed a tiny bit off the edge of the skin behind one Next Page button. Not something I should have to do considering the cost of this skin.


Not to mention the Gelaskin was more expensive, and in glossy finish. Still, it's a fun skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

teri said:


> Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow! That is GORGEOUS! kinda plain and boring.... 

I'd buy it  keep looking. 

How'd I do?


----------



## Archer531

teri said:


> Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The colors are absolutely gorgeous!!!  

I've seen better...


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

teri said:


> Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it! If/when my current skin wears out, this is definitely on the radar!


----------



## teri

LOL, y'all are so supportive absolutely no help...  I've added it to my wish list and I think I'll send the link to my husband as a Xmas gift suggestion.


----------



## ellie

I just bought this skin and cover to go with my white K3:


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@ellie, that is very sharp, almost professional looking.  Nice!


----------



## ellie

unknown2cherubim said:


> @ellie, that is very sharp, almost professional looking. Nice!


Thank you! I'm very excited as this will be my first skin!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Archer531 said:


> Which one is it? Post it here so we can talk you into...errr...out of it.


And don't forget about our skins tool - which you can use to post clickable images of skins. There's one for DecalGirl and one for GelaSkins:

DecalGirl - http://www.kboards.com/skins
GelaSkins - http://www.kboards.com/skins/gelaskins.php


----------



## Kathy

teri said:


> Talk me out of it...P L E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it to much. Now I need to be talked out of it.


----------



## teri

Kathy said:


> I love it to much. Now I need to be talked out of it.


LOL, good luck with this group...they are such enablers...


----------



## mlewis78

Has anyone noticed that designs that are not on the list for a particular device (such as Kindle or Nook) cost more when you order from the design page?  I've noticed this for Nook skins.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I think this didn't apply to the K3 orders.


----------



## Prazzie

Do you mean the $5 rush fee? When you select a design from the gallery and request it on a device not currently supported, you have to pay a $5 rush fee for a designer to place the design on the device template. Shortly after your order, the new design is added to the device gallery and other customers can order that design without paying extra.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't know it was called a rush fee.  Yes, I think that's what I saw.  I just ordered an old design (Monet Garden at Giverny) instead for Nook.  Hadn't intended to skin this, but the edges are shiny and create glare.


----------



## Bonbonlover

is there any real difference between the Decal Girl Skins and the GelaSkins? GelaSkins are a couple of dollars more -- but the ability to Custom design your skin is attractive. 

Thoughts on quality?? Feel??


----------



## 911jason

Bonbonlover said:


> is there any real difference between the Decal Girl Skins and the GelaSkins? GelaSkins are a couple of dollars more -- but the ability to Custom design your skin is attractive.
> 
> Thoughts on quality?? Feel??


For Gelaskins, see this post by Meglet from the previous page:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33943.msg707268.html#msg707268

As for custom designing your own, you can e-mail DecalGirl for the template file and submit a custom request to them as well.


----------



## Bonbonlover

thanks Jason!! I thought I had read all the posts in this thread... but I guess it is easy to get sidetracked. 


So now that I have a cover and skin picked out... I need to get The Kindle.  Someone in another thread thought that most put skins on the white Kindles but leave the graphite bare... would you all agree?  Is the white a better background (color and texture) to put a skin on


----------



## Violet

One difference is Decalgirl skins are available with an optional matte finish and right now that is not an option for Gelaskins.


----------



## 911jason

Bonbonlover said:


> Someone in another thread thought that most put skins on the white Kindles but leave the graphite bare... would you all agree? Is the white a better background (color and texture) to put a skin on


It probably depends on the colors of the skin you want. If it's a very light or white skin, then a white Kindle would probably work better. For most skins though, I think they look better on the graphite since you don't see the edge of the skin quite so much.


----------



## meglet

Bonbonlover said:


> is there any real difference between the Decal Girl Skins and the GelaSkins? GelaSkins are a couple of dollars more -- but the ability to Custom design your skin is attractive.
> 
> Thoughts on quality?? Feel??


To add to my previously posted thoughts on the Gelaskins: their quality is pretty good, I certainly didn't hesitate to order one again after owning one for a previous Kindle. The feel is rather different than the DecalGirl skins, the Gelaskin is a noticeably thicker material, and has kind of a non-skid feel, especially compared to the satin feel of a matte finish DecalGirl skin. Overall, I prefer the DecalGirl skins, although I'll certainly leave the Gelaskin on my K3 for a while.



Bonbonlover said:


> thanks Jason!! I thought I had read all the posts in this thread... but I guess it is easy to get sidetracked.
> 
> So now that I have a cover and skin picked out... I need to get The Kindle. Someone in another thread thought that most put skins on the white Kindles but leave the graphite bare... would you all agree? Is the white a better background (color and texture) to put a skin on


It depends on the skins you intend to put on, as well as personal preference. I was never a fan of the previous white Kindles anyway, and I prefer dark skins on my Kindle. So I went with a Graphite K3.

Here's an example of how good a dark skin (DecalGirl's Infinity) on a dark Kindle can look:


Kindle 3 Steel Blue Amazon Case by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## 911jason

The only thing that would make that image better would be a screen image on the Kindle that didn't have white bars on the sides... at first I thought that was a white Kindle showing through!


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> The only thing that would make that image better would be a screen image on the Kindle that didn't have white bars on the sides... at first I thought that was a white Kindle showing through!


Yup. Same thoughts here. It is interesting how the colour of the decal gives it a bluish tinge too. It does look great.

I put a decal on a K2 today, and the decal had not been cut well. The alphabet keys were very poorly scored and I stretched it a lot trying the remove all the dots. Plus there was a 'pre-pressed' bump near where the toggle thing is.


----------



## 911jason

Maybe see how this works... (presuming you have the SS hack installed)



I couldn't find a large version of the artwork, so this was a pretty small image I had to blow up to make it the right size. I ran a noise reduction filter on it which smooths it out, but also removes detail. Let me know how it lines up if you try it.


----------



## stickybuns

I'm planning to order a Kindle 3 in the very near future and am trying to decide on a good cover/skin combo.

I'm leaning towards DecalGirl's "Fairy Dust", but I can't make up my mind between the red and the brown covers. What do y'all think?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

stickybuns said:


> I'm planning to order a Kindle 3 in the very near future and am trying to decide on a good cover/skin combo.
> 
> I'm leaning towards DecalGirl's "Fairy Dust", but I can't make up my mind between the red and the brown covers. What do y'all think?


I think either is a good choice. The red one would be cheering. The black one would go with practically everything.


----------



## stickybuns

unknown2cherubim said:


> I think either is a good choice. The red one would be cheering. The black one would go with practically everything.


"Going with practically everything" is a good point (although technically, that's a photo of the chocolate brown cover, not the black one... but from what I've seen on the lighted cover photo thread, amazon's stock photos are none too accurate). I'm a tad worried that the red will end up looking like the leather seats in a 1950s themed restaurant.


----------



## Guernsey

Does anyone have the [dgk]Little Dandelion[/dgk] skin by DecalGirl? I'd love to see a photo of it--and an opinion if the brown Executive M-Edge would go with it. The color samples don't seem accurate; at least they don't represent the red and purple covers I saw at Best Buy today. Thanks for any photos/comments.

Here's the link for the K3. I don't know how to make a live link to Little Dandelion: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/59865

Editing my own post--I'm also thinking of the purple Executive M-Edge with this skin instead of brown. What do you think?

(I tried to post photos directly and ended up with question marks.)


----------



## stickybuns

Does anyone have a picture of "Symphony of Grace" on a Kindle 3? I can only find it pictured on a Kindle 2.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/47399


----------



## Kindle Krista

I just ordered this skin:










to go with the lighted case that I already have








.

My pink cover is deeper than this picture shows though. I hope they look nice together 

I've had my Kindle and cover for a few months now and LOVE it! Hadn't really thought about a skin until I stumbled upon this forum. So glad I did


----------



## mistyd107

ordered this skin to go with this cover for my K3 which I will order at the beginning of feb if I hadn't stumbled onto this skin thx to a friend I would not have gotten a skin. Just hope ir works well 







and


----------



## stickybuns

I'm now leaning towards "Tahiti". Such happy colors! But I'm not sure whether I would prefer a red or pink cover.



 or


----------



## stickybuns

mistyd107 said:


> ordered this skin to go with this cover for my K3 which I will order at the beginning of feb if I hadn't stumbled onto this skin thx to a friend I would not have gotten a skin. Just hope ir works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Oh, my! I am in love with that oberon cover! What to do, what to do? Economical practicality of a built in reading light or OMG pretty pretty pretty?


----------



## luvmy4brats

stickybuns said:


> Oh, my! I am in love with that oberon cover! What to do, what to do? Economical practicality of a built in reading light or OMG pretty pretty pretty?


Go with the Oberon.. I have that same cover in green and it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## stickybuns

Luvmy4brats said:


> Go with the Oberon.. I have that same cover in green and it's GORGEOUS!


LOL! I guess all the warnings that I read about the folks on this board being a bunch of enablers is true!

I'm still saving up for the Kindle itself, and I'm not sure I have the patience to wait until I've saved up the extra money needed to buy an Oberon plus reading light.


----------



## maries

stickybuns said:


> I'm now leaning towards "Tahiti". Such happy colors! But I'm not sure whether I would prefer a red or pink cover.
> 
> 
> 
> or


Those are beautiful colors. I think either color cover would look good if the Amazon pics are true to color so whichever you have a preference for. The pink might be the happier color and keep with the theme.


----------



## stickybuns

maries said:


> Those are beautiful colors. I think either color cover would look good if the Amazon pics are true to color so whichever you have a preference for. The pink might be the happier color and keep with the theme.


In her post just a little bit above mine, Kindle Krista described the actual pink as being "deeper" than Amazon's picture. From what I've gathered, the pink is still hot pink but a darker hot pink than what's pictured. I certainly have a LOT of pink in my wardrobe; so a pink cover wouldn't be out of place. I just wish I knew which photos are accurate... some look gorgeous and others remind me of Pepto Bismol!


----------



## Kindle Krista

stickybuns said:


> In her post just a little bit above mine, Kindle Krista described the actual pink as being "deeper" than Amazon's picture. From what I've gathered, the pink is still hot pink but a darker hot pink than what's pictured. I certainly have a LOT of pink in my wardrobe; so a pink cover wouldn't be out of place. I just wish I knew which photos are accurate... some look gorgeous and others remind me of Pepto Bismol!


Yes that is exactly how mine is...a deeper shade of pink than the pic shows but certainly still a "hot" pink. I love it! 

But now I have been looking at all the beautiful pics of the Oberon covers and am drooling over them!! *sigh*


----------



## sleepy6553

stickybuns said:


> I'm planning to order a Kindle 3 in the very near future and am trying to decide on a good cover/skin combo.
> 
> I'm leaning towards DecalGirl's "Fairy Dust", but I can't make up my mind between the red and the brown covers. What do y'all think?


Buy both covers and see which you like when you have them in hand. Then return the other since they have a good return policy. That's the only way to know for sure. I like them both, but I think the colors would pop more with the brown case. Beautiful skin, by the way.

Christine


----------



## stickybuns

sleepy6553 said:


> Buy both covers and see which you like when you have them in hand. Then return the other since they have a good return policy. That's the only way to know for sure. I like them both, but I think the colors would pop more with the brown case. Beautiful skin, by the way.
> 
> Christine


Well, I've now moved on to wanting "Tahiti" in either a red or pink cover, but in any case, isn't the cover lining black for all the colors? So, unless I take the Kindle out of the cover and place it on top, is matching/contrasting/popping ever going to be an issue?

ETA: Buying more than one color and returning the one that I don't like sounds like a good idea; although, I'm not sure I really want to tie up $60 with Amazon while I'm trying to decide.


----------



## stickybuns

Since it's been a while since I've seen an update to this thread, and I really love seeing all the different decal girl skins and various cover combos, I think I'll get the ball rolling again!

Here's my K3 with a Tahiti skin and an Amazon Hot Pink Lighted Cover:


kindle 3 with tahiti skin and pink cover by knullabulla, on Flickr

The pink of the cover and the pink bits of the skin are a perfect match! And even though the skin is bright and busy, it isn't at all distracting.


----------



## karin

stickybuns said:


> Since it's been a while since I've seen an update to this thread, and I really love seeing all the different decal girl skins and various cover combos, I think I'll get the ball rolling again!
> 
> Here's my K3 with a Tahiti skin and an Amazon Hot Pink Lighted Cover:
> 
> 
> kindle 3 with tahiti skin and pink cover by knullabulla, on Flickr
> 
> The pink of the cover and the pink bits of the skin are a perfect match! And even though the skin is bright and busy, it isn't at all distracting.


I like it! Your combo is happy and energetic.

I've got this one arriving today, to go with these covers:






















It's going to be a big change from the very subtle and neutral skin I have now, and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Kindle Krista said:


> I just ordered this skin:


Please post a pic once you put it on your kindle I love this pattern and I think once I am ready to change the one I have on, I will be purchasing this one.
Tricia


----------



## maries

karin said:


> I like it! Your combo is happy and energetic.
> 
> I've got this one arriving today, to go with these covers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a big change from the very subtle and neutral skin I have now, and I can't wait to see it!


Karin,
I have a red ginkgo I am trying to find a skin I like so anxious to hear how the skin goes with your red when you see it in real life.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm loving these combos.  I'm thinking of changing skins for spring.


----------



## Yossarian

I absolutely LOVE DG's Union Jack skin. I had it on my Kindle 2 and now have it on my Kindle 3 and Macbook Air.










The Oberon Celtic Hounds cover is a new (used on KindleBoards) addition. The red does clash a bit with the wine, but since I don't really see them together when I read, it doesn't bother me that much:


----------



## karin

> Karin,
> I have a red ginkgo I am trying to find a skin I like so anxious to hear how the skin goes with your red when you see it in real life.


Maries, the skin is really gorgeous. I'm so happy I went out of my comfort zone and chose it! I think it looks great with the red cover, but it isn't really an exact match. Some of the darker petals match really closely, but the dominant shade is a lighter, more yellow-y red than the red of the cover. 









I must say, as much as I like the skin with the red cover, it's perfection with the marigold one! The whole thing just glows.


----------



## dharts

If you can find such a thing as a shoe repair shop, they used to offer among their services shoe dying. They might be able to dye the cover to at least change the color enough to make it redder.

Dry cleaners used to offer the same service but only for fabric shoes, not leather.


----------



## GreenThumb

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just saw this skin and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous


I've been thinking about this skin since you posted this way back in October, Heather! I finally bought it for my Nook Color. It comes with a COLOR wallpaper to complete the image, and I am absolutely thrilled with it. I'm on my way out of town right now, but I'll have to take a picture when I get back. Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## laurie_lu

I wish people who own the 'white' K3's would post pics of them with the Decalgirl skins on it.  White vs. Gray with a skin looks very different.


----------



## Candee15

GreenThumb said:


> I've been thinking about this skin since you posted this way back in October, Heather! I finally bought it for my Nook Color. It comes with a COLOR wallpaper to complete the image, and I am absolutely thrilled with it. I'm on my way out of town right now, but I'll have to take a picture when I get back. Thanks for posting about it!


Hi, Linda,

I keep meaning to email you!!!

But...for now...you got a NOOK COLOR? Oh, please, please tell me all about it. How do you like it?

Lynn


----------



## 911jason

GreenThumb said:


> I've been thinking about this skin since you posted this way back in October, Heather! I finally bought it for my Nook Color. It comes with a COLOR wallpaper to complete the image, and I am absolutely thrilled with it. I'm on my way out of town right now, but I'll have to take a picture when I get back. Thanks for posting about it!


Looking forward to the pics of your Nook Color with the skin/wallpaper combo.


----------



## GreenThumb

My (rooted) Nook Color with Decalgirl skin Flower of Fire:

















I







this skin!


----------



## 911jason

Wow! Looks awesome!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Very pretty, Linda!  Somehow I never thought of you as a red-hot-fire kind of woman


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

GreenThumb said:


> My (rooted) Nook Color with Decalgirl skin Flower of Fire:
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this skin!


I love it, too! My daughter has it. Goes beautifully with her red sun Oberon cover and Borsa Bella Seasons of Grace travel bag. There's so much you can do with it in the way of combos.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

That Flower of Fire is so gorgeous. It was tempting, but I thought I'd pay too much attention to the skin instead of the screen.


----------



## Cindy416

9MMare said:


> That Flower of Fire is so gorgeous. It was tempting, but I thought I'd pay too much attention to the skin instead of the screen.


I thought the skins would be very distracting unless they were extremely muted in appearance. I've now had four different skins, all of which were beautiful and NOT muted, and I've found them to not be distracting at all. (None of my skins have been extremely bright or light-colored.)


----------



## mistyd107

got my new venenzia skin today!!!!!!! will post pics of it with the blue da vinci and purple medici in the am


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Cindy416 said:


> I thought the skins would be very distracting unless they were extremely muted in appearance. I've now had four different skins, all of which were beautiful and NOT muted, and I've found them to not be distracting at all. (None of my skins have been extremely bright or light-colored.)


Really, part of it is because I didnt want it to catch other peoples' attention. I also loved another skin, Cold Winter, which was gorgeous...but I was afraid I'd attract attention out in public with it and I really prefer not to do so.

The flower/fire one? Hard to find one more eye-catching than that!


----------



## Cindy416

9MMare said:


> Really, part of it is because I didnt want it to catch other peoples' attention. I also loved another skin, Cold Winter, which was gorgeous...but I was afraid I'd attract attention out in public with it and I really prefer not to do so.
> 
> The flower/fire one? Hard to find one more eye-catching than that!


This is the one that I have on both my Kindle 3 and my iPad. The back of both devices is beautiful, yet subtle. The front is very pretty, as well, and doesn't scream "skin!"


----------



## sebat

Here's my new skin...Crimson Quantum Waves in matte finish. Not nearly as bright as the decal girl photo!








Love it!


----------



## mistyd107

here is my venenzia with sky blue da vinci and purple medici








and


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Cindy416 said:


> This is the one that I have on both my Kindle 3 and my iPad. The back of both devices is beautiful, yet subtle. The front is very pretty, as well, and doesn't scream "skin!"


That is nice...I always have to stop and notice when I see the dark sky/sunlit contrast out in real life.

Here's the one I picked: Milky Way. The 2nd one is Cold Winter...love it too but it's the one I thought would just be a little to noticeable out in public :-/


----------



## Cindy416

9MMare said:


> That is nice...I always have to stop and notice when I see the dark sky/sunlit contrast out in real life.
> 
> Here's the one I picked: Milky Way. The 2nd one is Cold Winter...love it too but it's the one I thought would just be a little to noticeable out in public :-/


I'm the same way about stopping to look at the contrast between a dark sky/sunlit contrast out in real life, and that's why I was really taken with my skin.

I love yours, as well, and think I'd have chosen the Milky Way skin over the Cold Winter one. Both are beautiful, but I find the Milky Way less distracting/noticeable to others and I love the contrast between the galaxy and deep space. I've always been fascinated by outer space.)


----------



## maries

sebat said:


> Here's my new skin...Crimson Quantum Waves in matte finish. Not nearly as bright as the decal girl photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!


Looks nicer in your photo than on the DecalGirl site. It did look very bright and like it could be too much red on the site but seeing your photo I am tempted to add this to my list.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Sebat that looks AWESOME.  And agreed with the poster above, their pictures do not seem to do the kindle skins justice.


----------



## sebat

maries said:


> Looks nicer in your photo than on the DecalGirl site. It did look very bright and like it could be too much red on the site but seeing your photo I am tempted to add this to my list.





gregoryblackman said:


> Sebat that looks AWESOME. And agreed with the poster above, their pictures do not seem to do the kindle skins justice.


Thanks, I really do love it!

I think Decalgirl photographs the glossy skin since matte is an extra charge. I love the matte finish and the darker color. It's definitely red but not bright at all.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

That is another beautiful red one...like the flower/flame one.

I saw lots of red and pink skins that were tempting....am I the only person that doesnt want to attract attention while out in public reading his/her Kindle? (I'm not very social, and also dont want to be interrupted while reading! Heh, not much of an advertiser for Kindles am I?)

Granted, many of you do have covers that are more traditional-looking, so maybe it's not even an issue for most?

*snicker* and I do need something more protective for when leaving the house....I had my K wrapped in a cottton T-shirt in my purse the one time I did take it out in public lol


----------

